# Apollo's Acres Has Grown



## dajeti2

Our family has grown by leaps andbounds. Since our family has expanded, I think we need an ExpandedApollo's Acres. Here is where we will pick up where the other Acresleft off. All of Apollos pictures will be found here. 

Along with Apollo, you will find his boy Jeremy. His cousinsHopi and Christa, both living dolls. His Girlfriend will soon bejoining us as well, Damara ,we're waiting Sweetie. There are theChickens, all twelve. There is a dog, some fish and some frogs as well.There is even a toad named Chirpy that you will be seeing from time totime.

So I hope you enoy the new Expanded Apollo's Acres.

What better way to start than with new pictures. Here are thenewest pictures of Christa-Dwarf/lop mix, and Hopi-NZ/lop mix.

Christa is on the right with Hopi on the far left. Check outthe facial difference and the size difference. My girls I love them somuch.








Look at Lil Christa's face what a Doll.





I love this picture. Look how they are holding the same ears in the same positions. How totally cute.






Here is Hopi. OMGosh is she just the cutest lil Doll.




I hope you all enjoy.

Tina


----------



## VNess2010

AWWWWWW!!! YOU'RE SO LUCKY!!


----------



## 

I am sitting heresnickering so hard ,here I am with these2 babies all the time andi just noticed how much shorterChristas ears are than Hopislmbo . I cant believe a picture showedme something i should have seen allalong lol , geesh now Ifeel like sucha dope lol .


----------



## ayglnu13

*Adding to my "Bunnies to nap list"*

*CHECK*


~Amy


----------



## pamnock

Too cute!

Pam


----------



## Pet_Bunny

cutest lil Dolls....

Rainbows!


----------



## mambo101

I'm starting to think maybe we should allcontact Animal Planet and tell them to do a reality show on you andJeremy and the zoo crew. Of course Apollo would be thestar.It certainly would be more entertaining that most ofthe dung that's on tv now.


----------



## dajeti2

Vness, thank you very much. I feel very very lucky.

*********************

Amy,

Youcan not nap her. I haven't even cuddled her yet lol. You wouldn'tdeprieve a momma her cuddles would ya? lmbo.

**********************

Pam, thank you. Thank you very much.

****************************

Pet-Bunny, thank you. The look like little Dolls lol.

********************************

Mambo, hold off onthe call lol. Wait until theturkeys, ducks, show chickens mini cows, donkeys and llamas show up. Iagree with your assessment of todays tv.

*********************************

Gypsy, So many times I try to express my gratitude to you and Ifall short. I look at them and can't wait to hold them. I have a smilethat goes from ear to ear. I love you and I thank you for what you aredoing for me.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

They say rabbits need 3-4 hours out oftheir cage to run and excercise. I'm thinking Apollo was sleeping andmissed that particular memo. His outings are more like:

5 minutes to chin everything that Casper Bunny chinned during the night.

10 minutes throwing toys around.

2 minutes peeing and marking the floor in front of dad's couch.

5 minutes following mom around.

10 minutes torturing my brother.

3 minutes posing pictures to keep mom happy.

10 minutes running really fast and doing Mondo binkies

10 minutes dancing with my paper. 

The rest of the day is spent in dream land. 









































He is such a sleepy head. He will sleep anywhere too. He flopsin the middle of the floor.:shock::shock:He is so silly.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy

Mercy! ... This is nothing but PURE ROTTENNESS! ... LOL! ...


----------



## Saffy

Awww ... if you ever need a bunny sitter, I'll fly over !


----------



## dajeti2

BunnyMommy, isn't he just the laziestlittle thing lol. I'm beginning to wonder what it takes to keep thisguy upright lmbo. How is my Precious Sherman doing? Still being alittle stinker?

Saffy, He is the easiest guy in the world to sit for lol. Lethim out and sleep most of the day away. You just have to constantlycheck his tummy and make sure he's ok. lol He is so funny.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy

Tina, Sherman has a TERRIBLE attitude rightnow! I really don't know how much more of this I can take .... I guess that I should just be grateful that heeven "allows" me to feed him and change his litter box. 

My baby nephew spent the night last night. I'm sure that youcan imagine how the atmosphere is around here right now ... :X


----------



## dajeti2

Ohno. He's already cranky and then the baby stayed the night. Uh oh, youare going to get the bunny butt for sure now.

Treats aren't even winning over hisMajesty?Wow, he must be in a snit. What ahandful he is.

I hope he changes his attitude soon. For your sake. There isnothing worse that a bunny 'ttude. Sherman, you are supposed to be niceto your Momma Mr. Man.

Tina


----------



## Fluffy

aww just soo cute!! aww i love ya pic when hes asleep!! aww!!! lol thanks for posting!!


----------



## dajeti2

Things are pretty good here at theAcres. Apollo is back to his lovable self Yeah. He is slowly gaininghis weight back and looks and feels great. He is enjoying runningthrough the house again.

 The chicks are getting so big. I think if you blinkyou can see how much they've grown. They are very sweet. Three of themfollow us around. They are incredibly curious about Apollo and viceversa. 

Tonight for the first time, we had Apollo and chicks runningaround. Talk about hilarious lmbo. I don't think it gets any morecountry than that.

I took over 200 pictures. We had a blast and here are just a few. I will slowly add more .

Here is Wollo just having fun.






These next pictures are Mystery and Apollo meeting.






I hope ya'll enjoy them as much as I enjoyed taking them.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

"Yes my minions -- destroy the evil truck!"


----------



## dajeti2

Jenni,you are just too funny. I meant to ask you, how are your chickiesdoing? I bet they are getting big. If you get a chance can you a postapicture or two? I am also dying for some more Vash Please.

How needs TV when you have 1 child, 12 chicks and Apollo. All loose in the same room- Instant Entertainment.

Tina


----------



## LoveMyBunnies

LOL, I couldn't believe that he was standing thechicks abusing his nemisis, I figured he's want to do that all byhimself! LOL, at least they all have a common enemy *ahem* hobby


----------



## 

Tina : Woman youras Nuts as I am , and here Ithought I was the only pne wholet chickens run the houselmao! I love how Apollo andthe chickens get along so wellAnd Jer with them faces LMAO!!!!!!! too darn cutefor words. Are you going to getthe Chicks their own truck totrash ??? seems opnlyfair ya know .LOL


----------



## dajeti2

LoveMyBunnies, I couldn't stop laughing. Even chicks are pecking at the thing lol. At least Wollo shares good.

Gypsy, Jeremy was sitting on the floor and said to me " youmight be a redneck if you have chickens running around your livingroom." My tummy still hurts I laughed so hard. 

Jeremy is already asking when he gets his new truck since Wollotook his lol. Believe it or not that truck _used _to be acollectible, until Apollo got a hold of it. Now I owe Jer a new truckand I think the chicks are going to have to share with Apollolmbo.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Whata beautiful Beast! A Gentle Giant - indeed.







-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Vanessa, I'm sure you're rabbits willget to that point. it is so funny to see him jusy boom asleep on hisside. There are times we've had to step over him lol.

Carolyn, I was thinking the same exact thing as I was takingthe picture. I was thinking how awesome and how true a nickname, GentleGiants truly is. I have to be honest Apollo amazes me with hispersonlity and temperment. He loves everyone and thinks every animalbut one is a new friend to play with.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

I think Nimue would have already bit the chicken  He is rebellious tothe "Gentle Giant" name the Flemishes are supposed to have!  

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2

Amy, It's like Zsa Zsu said in the Lion Kign, There's one in every family. lmbo

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

Though I was VERY proud of himyesterday. He actually DIDNT bite the vet!  Last time they had totowel the poor boy  He can't help that he is blind! And I think itwas kinda dumb of the vet to give him a shot on his blind side :? *VETYOUR FIRED!* 

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2

People just don't think sometimes. I'mglad he was so good. Maybe it means he wasn't as stressed poorguy.How's he doing? When do you hear back from the vet?

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

Within 10 to 14 days, hopefully none of us will get tapeworm :? Hopefully he wont have tapeworm! 

I think one of the reasons he was calmer was because this vet was awoman, he just has something against men :? He always has, everytime aguy is near he pees everywher! 

But I love him anyways 

~Amy 

P.S 

There is a picture of what happend to him in my picture thread


----------



## dajeti2

I saw it. Eww yucky and it looks so painful poor guy. That's why I asked if he's ok.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

Ya he is a lot better, the vet gave mean ointment to put on it twice a day, he seems to like having theointment on it, and it probably makes it feel better  Poor little man

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2




----------



## VNess2010

Aw! He's got such a sparkle in his eye!


----------



## BunnyMommy

This child is just so handsome.

I love that fresh haircut.


----------



## pamnock

Very nice photo of Jeremy!

Pam


----------



## 

Now I sitme down to eat 






And pray this little guy dont bite my feet !






HEY what ya doin ? 











ITS ALLL MINE!!!!! muwahhhaaaaaaa!!!

Hope you all likethese , updated picturesof Christa and Hopi


----------



## ayglnu13

WOW Cuteness OVERLOAD to the MAX!!! What cuties!!!



~Amy


----------



## 

I cant wait forTina to get home and discover themlol she has no clue yet !!!!


----------



## dajeti2

AAAHHHHHHHH!!! Look at my littlePunkins. Gypsy you are sooo Cool! I so needed a pick me up. Look atthose Dolls. I can't wait to show Jer in the morning. He's going tolove them.

Thank you so very much.

Thank you everyone. I will be sure and tell Jeremy all the nicethings ya'll had to say. I know it will make his day.

We just got home. I was flying and didn't even realizeit:shock:. I can't do that anymore. But we made it home safe and sound.Jeremy got to play an inning and bat once:X:X. But his team won andthey are thrilled. The final score was like 21-10.

Thank you so much. I am exhausted and heading to bed. I'll see ya'll in the morning.

Tina


----------



## Alice

That pic of the chick on Apollo's butt is the best thing, ever!


----------



## dajeti2

I love that picture too. I especiallylike the chick on his ear. He never flinched or anything bless his Bigheart.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun

How chilled out is that boy? Surrounded by allthose chicks and he just takes it all in, lets them walk all over him(literally). He is such a good natured baby. And my, how those chicksare growing!!!!!!- Jan


----------



## dajeti2

OMGosh Jan, you should see this guy. Hecracks me up. He will stop in the middle of the room and just BOOM flopover. We literally have to step over him lol.

How are Perry and Pernod? I bet they love having you home again. I know I'm glad you are back. 

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

That's a wonderful picture of Jeremy. What a handsome man.

Apollo is such a laid back guy!! He is just asweetie. Sampson is well on his way to that point.Last night, he ran around for like 5 min, head butting me anytime hegot near me, as if to say "here I am, don't forget me". Afterhe finished he tiny run about, he laid down beside me and just satthere. 

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Jen, thank you so much. Jeremy will be blushing reading this. I can't wait til he gets home.

Sampson is so sweet. I am so glad he's fitting in sooo well. Itell ya there is nothing like a Flemish. They don't know they arerabbits. Apollo is more like a puppy and acts like on lol. I get thebiggest kick out of him. I can't wait for the newest story andpictures. How are you feeling? Any better. I pray for youeveryday.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2




----------



## 

Oh what a handsome guy !!!! Andlook at that great trout fishing spot!!!!!!!!!!!!, im coming to visit im comingto visit , oh Tina Jer andI will be goiing fishing there !!!!!!!.Now if only i couldfind driver ?????


----------



## dajeti2

Gypsy, you are more than welcome to comealong. There will always be a fishing pole and a glass of iced teawaiting for you.

I have a few more pictures. Talk about a lazy weekend. We spentmost of Saturday in our pajamas. Even Apollo was more mellow than usuallol and that's saying alot.

OMGosh! I was talking to Dale on the phone and I heard a hugethud. I thought Jeremy fell. Nope, it was Apolloflopping.:shock::shock::shock:He was on hisBack ya'll with all four feet in the air.

Oh and we were giving him oats today and some decided he wasn'tgetting the choice oats and stuck his huge head in thecontainer.:shock::shock:I could not stop laughing. And youguessed it I have pictures of it all lmbo.

Here is the flop and when he woke up.











Here he is picking his own oats.































Here is one Jeremy took.






I will probably be taking more tomorrow and hopefully some pictures of him in the yard.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

There are no wordsfor this, but it rates very high on the "pathetic"scale...









This bunny is beyond spoiled!Heplays where hewants to play, flops where he wantsto flop andgets to choose his ownoats too!

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## cirrustwi

*dajeti2 wrote: *


>



This kills me. How lazy can he be??? Sampson was awild man today! He decided my face would be a nicespringboard onto the pillows when he was supposed to just be loungingon the bed. LOL

And a GIRLFRIEND??? I guess that's the age. Iremember my first "boyfriend", it's so funny to think back.I, actually just saw him last summer, I hadn't seen him in 14 yrs, andwe were at the same housewarming party. We had funintroducing each other to our current significant others and it wasgreat to reminisce. Watch out, with Jeremy, you're going tohave to beat those women off with a stick. LOL

I'm feeling somewhat better, thanks for asking. I've beensleeping a ton, which drives me nuts because then I feel like I don'taccomplish anything. I'm going back to work tomorrow, I'vestopped in when neededto "fix" problems and get paperwork Ineed to do, but tomorrow I'm going for 1/2 day (my Dr. said that's allI can go for). I'm actually looking forward to it, but I'vealso decided that the guy I'm training to take over when I leave(whenever it happens) needs lots more training. LOL

Jen


----------



## Marianne

The pictures are all great.O lovethe pictures where Apollo sleep and the pictures with the chickens.


----------



## lyndsy

What a turkey! LMBO! 

Tina, Jer, Wollo, EVERYONE!!!! LMBO! 

I LOVE THE NEW PICS!!!!!!

Jer you're such a handsome young man. Love the baseball pics! 

Wollo you're such a little ham! 

Tina, I don't know how you keep up with it all! AMAZING!

Much love,

MONKEYS!

ps- pics of Monkeys! are going up today! So sorry picture monster... LOL!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

This is my new favorite pic of Apollo. He's so awesome. I wonder if he's dreaming....

Laura


----------



## dajeti2

All is right with the world again.Apollo let me know last night that any ill effects from his concussionare now gone. I was pawed at, nudged and even circled and groomed. Iwas so happy I was crying. My crying upset him becase he snuggled rightup to me on the floor.

Raspberry, I tell ya this guy has it made lol. He's such amess. I don't know how many times he flops right in the middle of thefloor and we've had to step over him.

Jen, Apollo is always there to make me laugh. He's such a goofsometimes. Jeremy, well I was hoping this Girlfriend would wait acouple more years. This is one mom thaat is so not ready lol. He evenbought her ice cream Friday at lunch:shock::shock::shock:. Yikes he'saleady spending money on her and gave her a ring. AHH a ring. I'm notready I'm not reay I'm not ready.

Marianne, Hi Hun, how are you? How's Nicky doing? CAn youbelieve this silly guy of mine. Guess he was guarding the door. Makingsure no one could get in.

Lyndsy, Hey Sweetie, I missed you. Where have you been, Safari?I was getting worried. I tell ya between Apollo, chicks, Jeremy and allthree together, I don't even watch TV. Nothing that's on can be half asentertaining. Monkey picuters YEAH!! I miss the little guys. Hope therehas been plenty of chaos and run amoking going on.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

His teeth are even showing in that picture ofhimflopped!



-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

Look at that bunny smile!!! Apollo has the look of pure bliss in this pic-


----------



## 

OMG!!!! had i hearda thud like that , then lookedover andsaw that o would havestarted screaming and running around the room ina blind panic !!!!! Apollogeesh what a ham eventhe teeth hanging outWow silly rabbit


----------



## 

A Flemish Giant and I just love your new Avatar .


----------



## bunnee mom

hee heee.....he looks like he's posing for a centerfold pic!!

**tummy rubs**


----------



## dajeti2

Laura, I was actually not going to postthat pictures because you can sort of see his *man parts* I was araidsome might be offended. But it is just so funny I had to post it. I amglad you like it.

Carolyn, isn't he just a riot. I don't think Apollo understands the concept of Play Time lmbo.

Jenni, He is so silly. I love that he feels relaxed around us but geesh lol.

Rainbows, Hello and Welcome. I adore your avatar. It's simplygorgeous. Is it a picture you took? Apollo is a Flemish Giant. They getreally big and need a good deal of space. If you ever want a bunny thatacts like a puppy and follows you everywhere Flemish are for you.

Gypsy, I almost did exactly what you described but I saw hisstummy moving so grabbed the camera instead lmao. I still can't believehe did it. He has never laid that way Ever and I got a picture ofit...Very Awesome.

Tina


----------



## 

thank u, tina. 

no, i didn't take that picture but photography is one of my other loves. unfortuantely, my camera is broken. 

i do want a rabbit thats cuddly and calm. my hotot is nicebut so wirey and far from calm. i want to try a differentbreed. my husband always tells me he doesn't look like arabbit, he looks like a little rat. :?

Rainbows


----------



## 

Tina Youcould have always borrowedSabastians speedo for thepicture lmbo !!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvaBun

Tina, I think your pictures just get better.Look at that boy Apollo - I am so glad you had a camera ready andcaught that flop - magic!- Jan


----------



## dajeti2

I must be totally honest Hotot are notmy favorite either and tend to agree with your husband, sorry. I hopeI'm not offending you. If I am please tell me and I will shut up ok?It's just everything I read said they are really active and tend to benippy but I don't know.

I love my Flemish. I can go on for days about him andhis breed. I would definitely recommend one if you want mellow, laidback and extremely loving. They are the best.

I love that picture. My husband drives a truck. He has beentaking pictures of all different things for. Yesterday he took a pic ofa Rainbow. Can't wait to see it. I'm so excited.

Tina


----------



## 

hi tina,

sometimes i can see why some people think they look likerats. lol. my husband keeps telling me that if iget another rabbit, it's got to be a real one. No ratsallowed anymore. i love my little baby, but i long for arabbit that doesn't mind being held and kissed and loved. itlooks like apollo will let you do anything to him, putting hats on him,a stroller?! he looks so content in your son'sarms. i'm starting to understand more and more what myhusband means. i can't wait to show him yourpictures.

Rainbows


----------



## Stephanie

That picture of him flopped on his back is just too much. Too much I say! 

And did someone say fishing??? I keep a pole and tackle box in the trunk of my car, just in case.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Laura, I was actually not going to post thatpictures because you can sort of see his *man parts*


Nah, don't worry. It just looks all furry down there. 

My Napoleon is still wondering what happened to his manparts. It's been three weeks. I told him to getover it. They aren't comingback. 

Laura


----------



## dajeti2

Bunnee Mom, He is definitely a character let me tell you lol.

***********************************

Gypsy,



I think Apollo is a bit toohefty to try andbe squeezing into a Speedo. What a visual:shock:.

****************************************

Jan, awww thnk you very much. I have been having alot of fun lately with the camera I know that.

************************************

Rainbows, thank you so very much for understanding. I was goingto edit that post for fear I would offend you. Thank you forunderstanding what I meant. What is your bunny's name? Is he neutered?He should be before you consider adding another bunn. The Arba websitehas a lot of information on rabbit breeds.http://www.arba.net/

If you really like Flemish here is the site for thenational Flemish club.http://www.nffgrb.com/

I would be more than happy to answer any Flemmie questions you have.

**************************************

Stephanie, He is ssomething else let me tell ya lol. You aremore than welcome to join us for a day of trout fishing. I am solooking forward to it.

*************************************

Laura,





My Napoleon is still wondering what happened to his manparts. It's been three weeks. I told him to getover it. They aren'tcomingback. 


You cracked me up. That is to funny. I'm just glad no one took it that way.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> There are no words for this,but it rates very high on the "pathetic"scale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bunny is beyond spoiled!Heplays where hewants to play, flops where he wantsto flop andgets to choose his ownoats too!
> 
> RaspberrySwirl








...This has got to be THEbunny pic of the year!...

...







My sweet spoiled Wollo!...


----------



## 

thank you tina. i'm really beginningto think that flemish are the best breed out there after looking overthe sites you pointed out and your pictures. they seem likemushes. i showed the pictures to my husband last night and hecouldn't believe the difference in demeanor between your rabbit and mylittle guy. i think i can see a flemish in myfuture. 

Rainbows


----------



## dajeti2

BunnyMommy, can you believe this guy? Imean give me a break lol. He binkied for like 5 minutes and *BOOM* thisis what I see. He is taking pampered to the extreme.

*********************************

Rainbows, Oh that would be so Cool. If you ever have any questions feel free to ask.

********************************



MyTrip To TheStore



I just got back from the store. I spent more on vegetables forApollo than I did the rest of my groceries.:shock::shock:Theyfinally got the Spring Mix in so I had to buy that, small baby carrots,fresh parsely and fresh cilantro.

Oh, as I'm standing in the check out, this woman asks if I'mvegetarian because of all the veggies.:shock:I kindlyreplied, No ma'am those are for my bunny. It was her turn tolook:shock::shock::shock:. She saw all the band aids in my cart andstarts looking at my hands. She asks what happened. I said I didn'tfeed him fast enough. Needless to say I laughed so hard and she didtoo that I dropped everything I was carrying lol.

She asked if I had pictures, me of all people, well yeah I havepictures. Spent 5 minutes having Apollo and Jeremy pics passed aroundlmbo. I just got home a little bit ago. I am waiting to treat Wollountil the camera batt charges up. I want pics of this.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

Haha! I can just imagine her face whenyou showed her pictures of Apollo. She was probably thinking,"I see why she has so many veggies!"  Looks like you madeanother Wollo fan.


----------



## dajeti2

It was so funny. If I had a quater howeach time some one said That's the biggest rabbit I've ever seen, orThat's bigger than my dog, my groceries would have been free lmbo. Itwas alot of fun.

GREAT NEWS!!! 

Jeremy is on the A/B Honor Roll after weeks of hard work. He'sso excited. I am so proud of him and all his hard work. Sorry had toshare lol.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86

*Laura wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Laura,I was actually not going to post that pictures because you can sort ofsee his *man parts*
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, don't worry. It just looks all furry down there.
> 
> My Napoleon is still wondering what happened to his manparts. It's been three weeks. I told him to getover it. They aren't comingback.
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...

ROTFLMAOTTCCH!!!!

Ellie


----------



## lyndsy

Jeremy, you're such a smartie pants! Good for you!

Tina, when I read this I laughed my BUTT OFF!

People, ask me ALL the time about the things I buy...

baby blankets, baby toys, veggies, etc.

I always get asked if I have pics too! I reply the same, Who me???????

So out they come, first Katannah, then Daytona, and then the monkeys! Boy do people get a laugh about the pics...

My nanny (grandmum) took pics of my dads wedding in Mexico to hersalon, and she happen to have some Monkey pics mixed in, well EVERYONEwanted to see the ' 'bunnies'!

LMBO!Can't WAIT to see how Wollo likes the spring mix....

Monkeys!


----------



## 

Look Mom Ear Controll !!!!!






Im Bigger and sleepy !!!!

we are now 6 weeksold see how big weare !!!


----------



## cirrustwi

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> MyTrip To TheStore
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from the store. I spent more on vegetables forApollo than I did the rest of my groceries.:shock::shock:Theyfinally got the Spring Mix in so I had to buy that, small baby carrots,fresh parsely and fresh cilantro.
> 
> Oh, as I'm standing in the check out, this woman asks if I'mvegetarian because of all the veggies.:shock:I kindlyreplied, No ma'am those are for my bunny. It was her turn tolook:shock::shock::shock:. She saw all the band aids in my cart andstarts looking at my hands. She asks what happened. I said I didn'tfeed him fast enough. Needless to say I laughed so hard and she didtoo that I dropped everything I was carrying lol.
> 
> She asked if I had pictures, me of all people, well yeah I havepictures. Spent 5 minutes having Apollo and Jeremy pics passed aroundlmbo. I just got home a little bit ago. I am waiting to treat Wollountil the camera batt charges up. I want pics of this.
> 
> Tina


Tina -- This is like me. Everyone always asks because I buyenough veggies for all my buns, rats and lizards and the ones at thestore. It's insane. (But I have a deal with myboss, he pays for all the veggies as long as I buy them, so my crittersget most of theirs for free. It works out VERY well forme.) I get the strangest looks, but I'm also amazed at howmany people aren't surprised when I say they are for rabbits andlizards. LOL

Jen


----------



## Meganc731

Hey Tina!!

Not that I'm considering getting another rabbit any time soon, I didhave a question about Flemish. Mr. Wiggles is a German Angora and hereally doesn't shed that much, he does shed, but it's about the same asa cat. Bunny Foo Foo on the other hand looses hair inclumpsand it flies off of her like a cloud. It seems to giveme allergies. Same thing happened with a lop that I visited at theshelter. I was wondering how Flemish are as far as shedding.

Thanks,

Megan


----------



## Carolyn

*gypsy wrote:*


> LookMom Ear Controll !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im Bigger and sleepy !!!!
> 
> we are now 6 weeksold see how big weare !!!




Aww! Look at thegirls!!



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Lyndsy, Isn't funny when that happens. It definitely made grocery shoppinga lot more enjoyable lol. 

***************

Megan, I haven't had any problems with Apollo. He sheds likeyou said like a cat. He goes through a molt twice a tear and it getsbad then. I just brush him every other day and wipe him down with adamp paper towel or baby wipe.

*****************

Gypsy, OMG!!! Look at my Punkins!!! They look awesome. Look atChrista showing she can pick up those ears. How sweet. Hopi looks likeshe is just plum exhausted. 

Thank you Sooooo Much. You always make my day and I so lovesurprises. You are Awesome and I mean that with all my heart.

******************

Carolyn, They look awesome don't they? I can't get over how big they are getting.

*****************

Jen, I had so much fun. I got the biggest kick out of it. It was really funny watching their reactions. lol.

******************

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

OMG they areHUGE!!!!

They have gotten so big so fast!

~Amy


----------



## Jenniblu

**Adding Sassy, and Penny to bun...chicknapping list**


----------



## lyndsy

Tina the pics are GREAT!!!!

I think Amber is just so sweet!

Monkeys!


----------



## Jenniblu

Okay Lyndsy, if we 'borrow' those 3 then thatleaves Tina with 9 chicks, right? You think she'll notice?


----------



## dajeti2

Amy, thank you very much.

******************

Jenni andLyndsy,

youwouuldn't steal my babies now would you. NOOOOO!

********************

Here are the Apollo pics and I have a bunch.








I caught the stinker Peeing on the floor.











Apollo finally got Spring Mix tonight. I think I can say it's a big hit.






































He was hiding from me and the camera.











Oh Look he moved ya'll.






Here he is grooming my pants.











Look at the Punkin Cleaning his face.






Hope ya'll enjoy.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

Thank you, Tina, for the new Apollopics. I just love the one of him cleaning his face.He even looks sweet while being naughty (peeing on thefloor). Slip him an extra treat for me tongiht, will ya'?


----------



## TinysMom

*dajeti2 wrote: *


>




Tina,

I really think he was hoping for a chance here at "Dinner and aMovie". I don't see Harvey there though. Ohwell...perhaps "Patch Adams"? Or does he prefer thrillers?

Peg


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Next time I'm wearing a blind fold until allthe chicken pictures are past! Well, except maybe Amber andPenny...Those two are cute, but the other ones_freak meout!_

They were so cute and fuzzy when you gotthem!



Now they lookwicked!



I'm very glad Wollo likes the spring mix.You never know with bunnies. What some love, others won't touch. I havea problem using mine fast enough that it won't spoil. Of course mybunny is the size of one of Apollo's feet and eatsa verysmall portion of what Apollo does! 

Raspberry


----------



## Stephanie

So cute how he's grooming your pants. Chompers does the same thing to me.


----------



## 

POSTING AS A SURPRISE FOR TINA .

THISIS THE GIRLS FIRST EXCURSION INTOTHE WILD OUTDOORSLOL IT WAS SOO FUNNY!!!!!!






Hey Kid see that clip let me out!






If only I was still little !






Hey Check Out This Green Stuff ,, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Yummy!!!!!






Psssssssttttttttt! She isntLooking , Lets Make A Break ForIt 

The Girls first Excursionoutside was a riotlol got the biggestbinkies ever , Oh andthat green grass what a hitthat was lol ., silly little gooses.


----------



## dajeti2

There's my PUNKINS!!! They look amazing.I can't thank you enough. I love my baby girls. I can't wait to showDale. He's coming home today. That's why I haven't been on sinceFriday. He's going to be home for 4 days. I won't be on a lot as I havea month of cuddling to make up for.

Yesterday Apollo wasn't pooping and wasn't drinking. I treatedhim for stasis and today he POOPED a ton lol. I am so relieved. I can'twait for Dale to get home. I am so excited. Dale has planned a romanticgetaway for us for Thursday and part of Friday. He is so awesome. I amthe luckiest woman alive.

I will try and pop in from time to time. He leaves out againfor 2 weeks on either Monday or Tuesday. I will miss ya'll. I will seeya'll in a bit.

Gypsy I can't thank you enough. You are such an Angel. My lifeis so much better with you in it. You mean the world to me Sweetie, youreally do.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

The Girls look SOOO Beautiful!

I can't believe how Big they'vegotten!

They're so gorgeous. 

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun

The girls are just gorgeous. Mind you, they dolook like they could be a lot of mischief lol. I think Apollomay have to keep a sharp eye on them . Tina, havea great few days with Dale. Romantic getaway huh? Nudgenudge, wink wink ! - Jan


----------



## lyndsy

I LOVE this picture. He looks as though he's thoroughly enjoying his salad time!

When the Monkeys get salad time, Daytona and I sing to them while walking up the stairs... I sing he howls... LMBO!

They know at 5pm every night it's salad time, that and the song I guess....

I'm so excited Dale is comming home, I know how much you've missed him! 

Monkeys!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

The girls are socute! Dale will be happy he gets to see an updated picture of them too!Enjoy your cuddle time! 

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2

I just want everyone to know all is wellhere in the Acres. The chicks are growing faster than Apollo everdid:shock::shock:. They are outside full time now and it's really hard.I run to the window a hundred times a day to check on them. Talk aboutguilt every time I walk out the door 12 chcks are hollering andfallling over themselves to be the closest to mom.

It's official! Yapper is the rooster we are keeping. He's thesweetest and most loving. Whenever we open their cage door he makes abeeline for our lap and goes to sleep. What a love bug he is.

Having Dale home is AWESOME!! Hectic but really great. Ourromantic getaway was awesome. We went to one of the National Parks andspent the day. 

Yesterday was Jeremy's birthday. We went to his baseball gameand it was perfect. Jeremy got to play left field with his Daddywatching. He got to bat and got walked. HE stole 2nd and 3rd andcrossed home plate safely. All with us there. He had a grin from ear toear. He ran to the fence high fived me and was smiling at his Dad thewhole time.

We went for ice cream too. When we finally made it home Jeremysaid this: It's okay if I don't have presents. I got my birthday wish.My Daddy was here for my birthday. This is the best birthday ever.

His girlfriend Alexa, she bought him a watch and a miniture sword for his birthday...AWWW. 

It's kinda nasty outside today so rather than fishing we areheading to the park for some R&amp;R and maybe some baseballpractice. Apollo is coming of course.

Apollo went to the game last night. I am AMAZED. He was awesomewith all the kids. This is a place we've never played at before. So itwas a new place, a thunder storm, more kids and he let everyone of thempet him. At one point, one boy laid his head in the stroller on Apollne is playing with his tail, another is playing with his whiskers, oneis playing with his ears, one is playing with his nose,andanother is playing with his feet. 

I asked the kids if they wanted to see how big he really was,DUH of course they said yes lol. I took him out and set him in thegrass to a chorus of OOHHHs, AAHHHs and WOWs. Apollo showedthe kids 2 big bunny hops then laid down in the grass and turned into afur puddle with ears. All the kids were petting and rubbing onhim.

I will be posting a bunch of pictures either today or tomorrow. I'm getting ready to head out to the park today.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

I got a bunch new pictures for ya'll.
Here are pictures of Apollo at the Sat. game.

Look he's trying to look like his cousin Sherman.

Here are some of Apollo at the park.






Watching Jeremy on the playground






Mom, that doesn't go there.






Just relaxing











Mom, I'm scared.






I'm better now.






I love my stroller












I hope ya'll enjoy them. It sure was fun taking them.

Tina


----------



## mambo101

Awesome. I can't wait till Fonzie get that big!


----------



## dajeti2

Fonzie will be there before you know it lol. I can't get over how fast they grow.

I saw a friend that wasmy neighbor when I lived in theapartment across from her's on Mon. night. She couldn't believe howhuge he had gotten just since October lol. 

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

What a grin!







Can't believe how big Jeremy AND Apollo has gotten. They've both grown so much!

As per usual, Tina: Excellent Pictures!!

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy

Tina LOVE the new pics!

Jer is looking good in his ball uniform, and Wollo, what a face he has! 

The chicks are HUGE!!!!!:shock:

So glad to hear from you again...

miss you around here, 

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2

GRRR This guy of mine is out to give me a heartattack yet. I walked by his cage and he's on his side all scrunched up,eyes wide open, and his TONGUE ishanging out. I thought hedied. I banged his cage in a panic and yelled get Up. He shot me thedirtiest look. I'm still shaking. He scares me half to death and getsmad at me. There's bunny gratitude or should I say attitude.

Lyndsy, I missed you. I loved having Dale home but that manwouldn't let us sit still for more than two hours lol. He had us goingeverywhere, I'm pooped and need a nap.

Carolyn, it's amazing how big they have gotten. I always askthem who gave them permission to grow up, I never did.

Apollo wore that grin right up to the point I brokeout the baby wipes. He didn't find it so funny then lol.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Great pics, Tina.

Was he digging in the dirt??







Laura


----------



## dajeti2

Laura, It had just stopped raining andhe was nosing around and digging in the gravel. He was most impressedwith himself lol. What a little stinker.




This is just way too cute

:dance:OMG!! This is the cutest thing I have ever seen. Look athim geting down with his little bad self. I Love IT!!

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Tina, Ally and I love Apollo so much and can'twait to meet him. Ally colored a picture of Apollo and wantsto send it to you. She did it at school. They hadto write a story and include illustrations. I haven't seenthe story, but I love the picture. I'm having a friend scanit so I can post it for you.

Laura


----------



## dajeti2

When I heard you and Ally were coming I was elated. I am really looking forward to meeting both of you.

I tried to reply sooner but I was in tears. I am so moved andso touched. Please give that Angel a huge hug for me please. You bothgetting big hugs when I see you. 

Ican give you my my email address and my home addressif it would be easier to send that way. I can't wait to read the storyand see the picture. I'm tearing up again, sorry.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

What a little doll Ally is! :angel:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Aw, thanks, Tina and Carolyn. I can'twait to meet you two. It feels like I'm comingtosee family members for the first time. Thatsounds weird. Does it make any sense?

Laura


----------



## bunnee mom

I just love all your pictures Tina! 

Apollo is such a cool pet. The pictures of Jeremy holding him are just precious.


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> Aw,thanks, Tina and Carolyn. I can't wait to meet youtwo. It feels like I'm coming tosee family membersfor the first time. That sounds weird. Does it makeany sense?
> 
> Laura




I feel the same way, Laura. I _really_ am lookingforward to it. The people that are coming are so sweet, andthey're also ariot. I know we'll have A Lot of laughs and a greattime. I'm sure it will go faster than we expect ittoo.

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi

Those are such great pictures!!! Thechicks have gotten so big, I can't get over it, but I have to agreewith Raspberry, they are looking a little evil. Apollo issuch a friendly guy, I can't get over how he lets everyone pet him.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Bunnee Mom, thank you so much. I lovetaking pictures and I try not to post too many lol I always have about6 or 7 new ones a week.

Laura and Carolyn, I don't feel like I am coming to a bunnyparty but rather a family reunion because I consider ya'll my family. Ihave no family but Dale and Jeremy and the critters. So ya'll are myfamily.

They say time flies when you are having fun, I sure hope not. I want to enjoy every second of your company.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh, I so wish I could come to the bunnyparty!! I'm sure it would be great, so many wonderful peopleare going to be there. I just have too much going on thissummer....maybe I can work it out....but I don't think so.

Oh, Tina, I forgot in my last post, those girls are getting SO big!!! They are growing so quickly.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Oh Jen, I wish you could go. Either way,Dale and I are talking about taking a trip to Pa. in the fall. We willdefinitely meet just not sure when.

I can't believe how big they are already.:shock:Gypsyis wonderful about posting their pictures for me and she is alwaystelling me what they've been up to and into lol. Christa loves to beloved all the time. Hopi is a bit more independent. She loves you topieces but loves to play. I am so thrilled.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I love this. Thegentleness of Jeremy's personality and the love between he and Apolloreally come through in this photo. You did good Tina! 

Raspberry


----------



## Jenniblu

Oh Tina, these pics are so precious. Ifeel like I was at the game by looking at them. Jeremy isgrowing up so fast he I almost didn't recognize him. The lookon both your guys faces is so priceless--






As always Lovely Pics.


----------



## dajeti2

Raspberry coming from you that is a huge compliment. You always take incredible pictures.

Jenni, I was looking at pictures I have from last summercompared to to today...W:shock:W. The haircut really changes how Jeremylooks.

Tina


----------



## Mayday

**Sigh** Okay, I have to admitsomething hereand Ive been trying not to play favoritesBUT(hehee)Ihave a big fat crush on Apollo. I wish I could meet him faceto face and give him a Smooch right on the nose!

Thank you for posting all of the wonderfulpictures of you and your wonderful family, they are delightful!

Janet, Bella and Buddha


----------



## Ally

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> I can't wait to read the story and see the picture.
> Tina


This is the story I made up. Mom will send the picture tomorrow.







[align=center]Apollo's Trip to the Baseball Game
[/align]






[align=left] One sunny, Virginia day,Apollo got to go to Jeremy's baseball game! He was soexcited! Arriving at the game, Apollo was so happy to see hisJeremy playing baseball.During thefirstfew innings, he cheered Jeremy on. After several innings,Apollo got very bored.[/align]






[align=left] Then, all of a sudden,Apollo felt a hand stroking the soft fur on his back. Thenanother hand, and another, and another. He loved all of thisattention. Girls and boys were smiling at him and giving himkisses. Apollo just layed back and enjoyed itall.[/align]






[align=left] At the end of the game,Apollo was the center of attention. Children were pointing athim and telling their parents how they wanted a bunny just likethat. But when Jeremy came, Apollo was the happiest ofall. He had a huge grin on his face as Jeremy picked himup. Apollo liked the other kids petting him, but he wouldalways prefer Jeremy's love.[/align]






[align=center]The End[/align]







[align=center]I hope you like it,Tina.Oh, I also made a haiku poem about Apollo. Here itis:[/align]






[align=center]Apollo Wollo[/align]






[align=center]Great big hunk of love you are[/align]






[align=center]He'smy Flemish friend.[/align]








[align=left]Ally[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]PS: Sorry it's so big. I couldn't get the spaces out![/align]

[align=left][/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi, I love all your pictures. How much does Apollo weigh? He looks so big. 

We have three Bunnies Buttercup is 4 pounds, Wilbur is 7 pounds and Baby Girl Jackie is the biggest weighing in at 8 pounds.



Soooska


----------



## dajeti2

Mayday, that is so incredibly sweet. Ican't thank you enough. You are so sweet and that's really touchingthank you.

************

Soooska, Want to hear something funny Apollo weighs almost asmuch as all three of your babies together lol. He is 18 pounds againyeah! He had lost some weight but has gained it back.

************

Ally, I can't thank you enough Sweetie. I have cried and cried.I am so touched at how sweet you are and how much you love Apollo. Iprinted your story and I am going to put it in Apollo's scrap book so ican always see it and show my friends what a doll you are.

Don't you worry about the spaces, it's perfect just the way it is. I love it!

That is the sweetest Haiku I have ever read. I printed it too.

Jeremy read what you wrote and was smiling so big and then hegot teary eyed. He wants me to tell you he loves the story and thinksyou are very very nice.

I can't wait to see you and give you and your mom a hug inperson. I'm going to be taking pictures of you and Apollo for you tokeep. You are a doll. Ask your momma to give you a hug for me Sweetie.Thank you so very much.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hi Tina,

Here's the picture that goes withAlly's story:







Laura


----------



## Carolyn

:star:What a beautiful story, drawing, andhandwriting. 

WAY TO GO, ALLY!!!! :highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Oh Laura, I absolutely love it. Ally issuch an awesome girl. I am going to print the picture and frame. Pleasetell her how much I love the story, poem and picture. Ok cryingagain.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Well, look at that! We have another artist on the board!!!

Very cool! :dude:

Raspberry


----------



## Ally

Thanks so much Tina, Carolyn, and RaspberrySwirl!!

Ally


----------



## Rowena

He is so handsome! I just love this bunny!

Virginia


----------



## Jenniblu

The story, pictures, and drawing just made my day. Thanks Tina, Ally and Laura.That was so cute.


----------



## LuvaBun

Tina, the photos are something special. Jeremyis such a goodlooking young man, and looks very professional at thegame. As for Apollo, well what more can you say? He looks so cute - anAngel with a Dirty Face! I REALLY love the pics of Apollo and Jertogether.

Ally, Love your story and picture and poem. Very good. - Jan


----------



## Ally

Thanks so much everyone!

Ally


----------



## dajeti2

Apollo Acres has grown even more.

Dale being the most wonderful and thoughtful husband in theworld went and picked up my Girls for me. Spur of the moment too Imight add. It took the girls 3 days to get home to mom. Hopi bonded toDale in that time and wanted nothing to do with Jer and I. In fact, thelittle stinker went as biting me and Jer after she saw us hugging onDale. 

She was going to be the trucker bunny. Sadly the heat is justtoo hot in the truck and Daddy had to leave her home this trip. Christais so happy to have her sister back. The are like two peas in apod.

Hopi loves pushing Apollo's buttons. She goes out of her way toannoy him lol. They've settled their differences and called a temporarytruce. Christa and Apollo groom each other through his cage...it's soadorable. If Apollo ignores her she gets mad lol and the look on herface is priceless.

Apollo was scared of the Nibblets for awhile. He not is curiousabout them as long as they don't get too close lol. But he has noproblems with chinning their cage the stinker.

I brought the Nibblets to one of Jeremy's baseball. Therewasn't time after we bought Stormy to drop them off at home. Misty wasa bit freaked out. She has this thing about sitting on your shoulder.Stormy did awesome. She's a snugle bug where Misty is confident andindependent as long as Stormy is around.

Christa can really eat ya'll. She spends most of her dayeating. Hopi has become wonderful with us since Dale had to leave.Christa is a real lovebug, always snuggling and giving kisses. Hopigave me kisses yesterday. I cried I was so touched.

Apollo has gained all his weight back. He is once again 18pounds and grew an inch. He is massive ya'll. Stormy is smaller thanApollo's ear lol. He has been so sweet and accepting. Bless his heart.He is as loving as always.

5babies is soooo much fun. Who needs tv lol they are all the entertainment we need.

Oh we have the "Chin Wars" going on. Apollo will markeverything in sight. Then Hopi &amp; Christa turn around and markeverything Apollo did. Then Misty &amp; Stormy mark everything theother three just marked. It's hilarious.

Here are some pictures.

Apollo jumped 4 feet onto the bay window.








The new Willow basket I got the babies






Marking the Nibblets cage






Checkingon mom.






Hopi &amp; Apollo sharing a moment






Hopi relaxing






Hopi Checking out the Nibblets






Hopi saying her prayers






Christa eating






Christa has great ear control






Christa spends 90% of her day standing up. it's so cute.











Some close ups of Christa eating lol.











Both of the girls the day they got home.











Misty 











Stormy






Misty and Stormy together











Ihope ya'll enjoy them.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Great pics!! Thanks for the updates, you've been busy!!!


----------



## 

OH OH look at theGirls they have gotten soBIG!!!! and lil Christa ohmy what a snuggy bun she is, I am so glad you are enjoyingthe Girls AND Them Nibblets !!! oh my howcute. I MUST mention ITS ABOUT DANG YIMEYOU GOT THAT COMPUTERFIXED !!!!! geesh Wallo lookshis Adorable self , im so gladhe got his weight back up itsa sweet boy!!!!! 

Welcome Back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ally

Tina, Apollo is sopretty!! I love the pic where Apollo is standing on thewindowsill. He is a beautiful, bountiful boy! I amso glad that you are back. The forum didn't seem the samewithout you. I love the Nibblets and Hopi and Christa, andlast but definitely not least, Apollo Wollo. I can't wait tomeet you and Apollo and everybody else! I am counting thedays left! Gosh, it seems like such a long time fromnow! Oh, I hope this new modem is good for awhile!

Ally


----------



## dajeti2

PPG, I tell you i have lost 3 poundsjust snce the Girls have been home. I am constantly jumping up to headoff mischief makers and to get on the floor for cuddles.

Gypsy, I don't think they've gotten any bigger...yet lol. EvenMiss Hopi is coming around and realizing Mom isn't so bad afterall.

Ally, We freaked out when he did that. All we heard was a hugebang. We ran to see what was going on there was Apollo sitting on thebay window looking at us like " What is wrong with ya'll". I never knewhe could even jump that high. Freaked me out. Now he does it all thetime, the silly guy.

All the kids are coming to the Party, Apollo, Christa, MissHopi, Misty and Stormy. I am so excited about the Party I can hardlywait.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

They are so cute. I'm so glad thegirls are settling in. Apollo is such a good bunny, acceptingall the new girls so nicely.

I can't believe Apollo jumped so high, although Sampson is gettingthere. I had him at my friend's house and he was in a penmade from NIC squares, so it was 28" tall, he jumped out ofit!! I was amazed!

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Don't tell Apollo ok... I was amazed hegot his heavy butt up that high. This is the same guy that I have toprop upright because he takes 20 steps and needs a nap LL.

Have four little sisters is good for him, he's a _bit _more energetic now. 

Sampson, is such a sweetie. Too jump so high just to get to his Momma. What a doll. Hug him for me.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I love this pic because Wollo's fur is stickingout between the bars. It just cracks me up. Helooks so fluffy and huggable.


----------



## dajeti2

I love that picture too. Right before Itook it Christa was grooming that fur sticking out. I said "Christaaren't you a sweetie grooming Wollo" and that's the look she gave me asI went to take a picture of it.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

These pics are too priceless. Ahhhhhhhh I reallymiss my 2 dwarf girls. Well guess what if we do find a flemish giantneutered or spayed we will take one. Not now though cause of ourlandlord but also we got to buy some more cubes. On the other hand whatis the best thing to put inside of the buns cage. I used coroplast butthey like to chew it. Options would be helpful so when we are ready wecan do some bunny shopping.


----------



## Fluffy

aww you have GR8 pics there i mean that too theyare soo cute!1 i love thema ll!1 speacil the one with teh bird and theone when hes laying downa nd thelops too how cute! wow gr8 pics! thanksfor showing us all!!:inlove::love:


----------



## dajeti2

I ordered Apollo's cage from a cagecompany. It's 4'x3'x2' it's huge. We are going to downsize his cagebecause he is out so much that his cage just doesn't need to be thatbig. I would be afraid of using the NIC cage with Apollo because he'sso big and so strong that he literally broke the latch on his door. Ihad to put a lock on it because he was letting himself out in themiddle of the night.

I am so excited you are getting a Flemish. They are so much fun.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

I am adopting a bonded pair of bunnies. Hereis the link to their story and pictures.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8262&amp;forum_id=1

Their names are Mitzy and Tinsel and they are 3 years old. Jeremy and I are so excited.

dale just called and I told him we are getting a bonded pairand he asked if I wanted a divorce?:shock::shock::shock:I sathere in tears. Then he asks me why I'm crying...wellDUH:foreheadsmack:. He said I was kidding. :growl:I said so Ican get them and he said OK Whatever which is Dale speak for do whatyou want and I'll adjust to it.

Yeah. I am just so excited.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

Tina: You are nuts!! Your bunny familyhas really grown in the last couple of weeks. I thought I wasbad. LOL Shawn told me no more animals until we getmoved, that was before Lily and Abby. He wasn't exactly happyat first, but he's adjusted. He figures I do all the caretaking, he just has the fun, so....

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Jen, :shock:Were you talking to Dale? He said the same exact thing.

He said he knows me and shouldn't be surprised lmbo. He waslaughing and everything when he called again. We both agreed no moreafter this. We just can't.

So I will be Momma to Apollo, Hopi, Christa, Misty,Stormy, Mitzy and Tinsel(we are trying to think of a name that issimilar but suits him better) and Jeremy. 

I am just so excited. Jeremy is so funny he wants them tomorrowsilly boy and even Dale was asking when are they getting here lmbo. Weare thrilled.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

So...when ARE you getting them?


----------



## dajeti2

We are working that out. blueMoonz iscoming down this way and I will meet her. We're just setting things up.I believe she said it will be a week or two.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh My, I love this one:love:







Wonderful pictures - as usual - Tina. Isn't Apollo just amazing,accepting all his little sisters so well. What a wonderful boy. So gladyou're back  - Jan


----------



## dajeti2

Apollo never ceases to amaze me. He isso sweet and so gentle with all the girls. He shares paper with Misty,grooms Christa, runs from Stormy and is even more patient with Hopi. Heis just such an incredible boy.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Good Lord, Dear Heart,

They're all so Beautiful. As per usual, you've done an excellent job of capturing their personalities and precious moments.

What a MUSH 'Pollo is! He really seems too good to be true. The wayDale's holding him, messing with him, and then napping with him! 

Who Wouldn't Want to Steal that Rabbit??

I'm going to woo that rabbit and make him want to stay here. He'd haveCali as his Queen. Don't bother to count your rabbits as you pull outof Tucker Town. I'll make sure they're all there.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I can see I'm going to outfit my babies with alarms lol. Everybody wants them. Especially Apollo.

When I breed I'll put Apollo's would be Nappers in front of everyone else.

I took some pictures of the Zoo Crew today. I'm not sure if itwas the sudden weather change today or what but everyone was a bitgoofy and weird today.

Miss Hopi now has a middle name. In memory of Stephie, Mambo'ssweet girl, he has allowed me to use her name. So her name is now MissHopi Stephie. I love it. Thank you Mambo. It means alot to me.

I know, blah blah blah, get to the pictures woman. Well here they are.

Jeremy acting a fool






Next are the Nibblets.

Here are Misty's pictures. Boy is she fast.
















I wear a size 2 in kid's shoe and she's smaller than my foot. This as close as I've gotten to her true color.






Here are Stormy's pictures






















nap time






The Girls

here are Christa's pictures































Here are Hopi's pictures































Here are Apollo's pictures




































Sorry there aren't more Apollo pics but he went to his cage and wouldn't come out. I think the storm scared him.

I hope you enjoy.

Tina


----------



## 

OH MY GOODNESS !!!!! I ammin cute bunny overload .Look howthe girls have grown, And Christa, Think sheis ever going to let that oneear fully Lop over lol Inotice Hopi still has heramazing ear controll also ! 

Apollo !!! omg what can i sayhe is so awsome !!! bigbeautifull cuddly bunny . andgetting s o big !!! Hubbysays He isnt a Rabbit he isa Horse lmbo !! 

The Nibblets too cutefor words . and suchspeedy little buggers lolStarla got away from me todayand it was a major marathon tryiing to get to herbefore the dang cat did . lol 

lets see how can Isay this! ( scrambling aroundin the word basket comes upwith ) MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenniblu

*Apollo:* "Let me tell you about that truck...it's evil!"

*Hopi:* "Are you sure? It doesn't look evil."

*Apollo:* "Shh! Don't look at it! Now it knows we're on to it."






Tina, as always your pictures seem to capture the sweetestsmoments. I love the one with both of your boys together -Jeremy holding Apollo. I just want to pinch them both on thecheeks. Umh...Jeremy is too old for that nowisn'the lol?!?

Edited to fix a name lol.


----------



## dajeti2

Gypsy, Christa does lop that ear once inawhile lol. Hopi sleeps with her one ear propped up. It is way tofunny. I was playing with them today, W:shock:W, they have gottenbigger.

I can't believe how big he is getting. I always said I wanted a Huge boy and I am getting one.

Misty escaped today, G:shock::shock gravy is she fast. Ifinally caught her but I needed 10 minutes to catch my breath.

***************

Jenni, Don't they look cute. I never even thought of theconversation. That was awesome. psst...that was Hopi lol. I am stillamazed how much they look alike.Different litters, different moms andthey look almost identical.

I still pinch Jeremy's cheeks. I'm only allowed to do that athome. Jeremy's arms were shaking from the strain of holding Apollo upthere lol.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

Oops - I fixed it! I knew is was Hopi,but still put Christa on there! Guess that means I'm pastbedtime, huh? Well, off to look at some poultry magazines anddream...

:sleep:


----------



## Ally

AWW!!! Iabsoulutely LOVEthe Wollo! I can't get enough ofhim!! Goodness, Tina! I wear a 6 in womens'shoes!! And I 'm only 10!

Ally


----------



## dajeti2

Jenni, you are too funny. How are your chicks. Mine are HUGE. I'll have to post pictures soon.

Ally, I'm only 5 feet tall. I have little hands too. Jeremy'shands are as big as mine and he's only 11. Apollo's back foot is biggerthan my hand :shock:.I'm little but chubby lol.

Apollo said he loves you too and can't wait to get Ally hugs.

Tina


----------



## bunnee mom

onder: Hmmm...I can't help butnotice that now poor Apollo's picturesarebeingposted at theBOTTOM of all the newbunnypics...*sniffle*....I thinkit's time toorganize a bunny-napping!!!!

:zoro:


PS....Tina. that little Crista's ears are the most adorable!I might just have to snatch her up too!!! Is Jeremy in bunnyheaven with all the new buns?


----------



## bunnee mom

hee hee....i just showed my daughter Katie therecent pictures of Jeremy holding Apollo and she said there is NO WAYshe can carry around a 20 lb rabbit...LOL. Then she wanted toknow where it would sleep if we got one....well, I had to say "anywhereit wants to"....ba dumm dumm


----------



## Ally

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Ally, I'm only 5 feet tall. I have little hands too. Jeremy'shands are as big as mine and he's only 11. Apollo's back foot is biggerthan my hand :shock:.I'm little but chubby lol.
> 
> Apollo said he loves you too and can't wait to get Ally hugs.
> 
> Tina


Whoa! Apollo's back foot is bigger?!:shock: Man!

Tell that sweet Wollo that I can't wait tohug him, either! Kiss him for me!

Ally


----------



## dajeti2

*bunnee mom wrote:*


> onder: Hmmm...I can't help but notice that nowpoor Apollo's picturesarebeing posted attheBOTTOM of all the new bunnypics...*sniffle*....Ithinkit's time to organize a bunny-napping!!!!
> 
> :zoro:
> 
> 
> PS....Tina. that little Crista's ears are the most adorable!I might just have to snatch her up too!!! Is Jeremy in bunnyheaven with all the new buns?


I just went from the smallest to the biggest. Next time I'll start with the biggest and work my way down.

No No No no Bunny Napping. I would be sad.

Jeremy is on Cloud 9. He loves having so much company.

Tell Katie, that they start off kinda small and her arm muscles will grow with the Flemish.

************************

Apollo will get some extra treats, hugs and kisses from you for now until you can do it yourself.

Yup, his foot is bigger than my hand.

Tina


----------



## Fluffy

aww i just love your pics!1 the are all soocute!! aww bless them!1 i love lil misty!! i have a cat called thatsame colour too hehe!

anywyas gr8 pics soo adorable!:inlove:


----------



## dajeti2

Fluffy, that is awesome. I love thatcolor. It's so pretty. She looks gray in some light and a purple colrin others.

I'm glad to liked the pictures. They are so much fun taking..

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

What wonderful photgraphs!!


----------



## dajeti2

Aww, Thank you PGG. That's sweet of you. I'm hoping to have more pics today if the weather holds up.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Seeing him makes me REALLY want a flemish!!!!


----------



## mambo101

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Seeing him makes me REALLY want a flemish!!!!


JUST DO IT!


----------



## dajeti2

*mambo101 wrote:*


> *PuterGeekGirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Seeinghim makes me REALLY want a flemish!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> JUST DO IT!
Click to expand...

Amen Brother. 

PGG,You can Not go wrong with a Flemish. They are as awesome as you've heard and then some.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Well, I have the cage space... so thats not an issue   Talkking hubby into it might be...

Tina-Is Apollo good with your son? Homer is supposed to be my sonsbunny but he gets frustrated cuz he won't sit with him or hang out andsometimes Homer nips...He is kinda like that with all of us, he won'tsit with anyone very long...I'm thinking your son is 11, mine is 10. sothey are real close in age. Austin wants a bunny to just sit with himlike Corky will with me...or one that will at least hang out byhim...Homers just not as personable in that respect..doesnt mind beingpet...but really for the most part couldn't care much less about us. 

I'd love to find one in Fonzie's color, he's a fawn isn't he? But around here its slim pickins for breeders....


----------



## dajeti2

Apollo is awesome with Jeremy and allkids really. Apollo seeks Jeremy out for pets and cuddles. They havetaken naps together, they lay together so Jeremy can pet him. 

Jeremy can scoop him right up and pretty much to what he wants.Jeremy and Apollo have games they play together like tug of war with apiece of paper, tag nad hide and seek. Flemish are really like bigpuppies lol, Apollo follows us around the house and everything. If youwant a cuddle bug I suggest a male. They live for you.

Fonzie is a gorgeous fawn. Have youtriedthe NFFGRB website. They may be breedersin your area. You can also see if there are any shows in your area. Iactuallyemailed breeders that were a bit too far and asked ifthey planned on attending any shows that were closer to me. I ended updriving almost five hours one way to get Apollo and Athena.

I hope you get one. I really do. I think a Flemish would be the perfect additon to your family.

Tina


----------



## Fluffy

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Fluffy, that is awesome. I love that color. It's sopretty. She looks gray in some light and a purple colr in others.
> 
> I'm glad to liked the pictures. They are so much fun taking..
> 
> Tina


lol no probs im just saying the truth here! yer i know samehere weird hey! having teh same colour but different animal! and yerthey are i love taking pics of my 4 too but sometimes they just dontstop moving hehe!


----------



## 

PGG,Apollo isthe best.Flemish are gentle as canbe.:apollo::mrsthumper::apollo:flemishare:blueribbon::treasurechest:.

jeremy


----------



## CorkysMom

Thanks Tina and Jeremy!! I really wanna get one...like I said, convincing hubby is the main prob..


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Laura* wrote:*


> dajeti2* wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> How about once I start breeding ya'll canhave Apollo kids?
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh! I hadn't even thought of that! I MUST get one of Apollo's babies!!!
> 
> EEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! Something to look forward to!
> 
> Laura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted: Thu Jun 9th, 2005 07:13 pm
> 
> Laura, you and Ally are at the top of the list.
> 
> Tina
Click to expand...

:jumpforjoy:

Thank you, Tina!!!

Okay, I have a year and a half, right? I'll be reallygood. I won't get any other babies between now andthen. I'll just be waiting for Wollo, Jr. The bunnyroom will definitely be finished by then, soKevin won't beable to say no. 

Laura


----------



## dajeti2

Laura, you and Ally are so sweet. Daleis talking about getting the rabbit room done ASAP. He wants to callout breeder some time this fall and see what he has and what he can dofor us. I have no worries because the breeder is totally awesome. I amgoing to be writing him this week and asking if he thinks he can havewhat we're looking for around October.

PGG, once your hubby sees a baby Flemish come bounding up to him for loving and pets, he'll melt. 

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Well, we did go meet some one day...I think hewas a bit taken back by their size but did ask me alot of questionsafterwards...if I really want one, I'll most likely get one...he hastrouble saying No..   and I'm the one that takes care ofcages etc anyway....he likes to cuddle em and such...but I do majorityof the work!


----------



## dajeti2

Their size is so awesome. You can't losea Flemish.You can always hear them coming. Dale is the sameway. He gripes and moans at first but then he's like ok. I do all thework and he gets to snuggle them all. 

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

I'm doin some not so subtle hinting in emailtoday. LOL! They have some neat lookin steel grays....a place about 1.5hours from us where I see the cardiologist (so we're familiar with thatarea)seems breed that color...gonna call and see what theyhave. They also have the white,light grey, and sandy.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Tina,

Is it possible to have different colored babies in one litter?

Do you know what color females you are getting? 

Laura


----------



## dajeti2

Pgg, You Go Girl! :highfive:

*********

Laura, I am getting a Light gray doe and a Steel gray Doe and aBlack buck. I can any of those colors in any given litter. Apollo'smomma was black and his daddy was light gray. I have my heart set on alight gray doe being born and a white buck for sentimental reasons.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

The Zoo Crew went outside today.

I took them out one at a time. I got some incredible picturesof them. Misty wanted no part of it so I'll post some inside pics Itook of her lol. She ran into my lap and stayed there.

Hopi was MAD. How dare I set limitations on her with thatleash. She let me know just how mad she was by scratching myhand pretty bad. Lil' Miss Attitude. 

Christa doesn't eat grass ya'll she tears it to pieces. I think it did something to offend her. It was so funny.

Stormy, the smallest one had a blast. She was all over the yard and posing as pretty as can be.

Apollo LOVED being outside. HE got to intimidate a butterfly,watched motorcycles drive by and munch some clover and dandelion. BunnyHeaven.

Here are the pictures. 

Here are Apollo's Pictures.

Look how big he is:shock:







Watching the motorcycles






Posing for mom






He's watching the car that stopped to watch him






Posing again






Giving that butterfly _The Eye



_

Here are three bloopers lmbo

Apollo licking the grass






I think he was getting sick of all the pictures






I caught a bug flying through my picture. Look by his ears






Next is Hopi

Looking at Jeremy






Watching the road






Begging to go back inside






Here are Christa's pictures

Yummy grass






What was that noise






Hi Mom






Here are Misty's pictures

Licking the wall






Standing tall






Running to mom











Here are Stormy's pictures

Where am I






Look at me mom






I think this grass smells good






I hope you like them. 

Tina


----------



## Ally

Oh, Tina. I love everypicture! Especially the Apollo pictures! Tell thatWollo I can't wait to hug and kiss him in person! Tell him Ilove him, too. I like the first pic with the bunny butt!

Bet they had a great time out there in the open.

Ally


----------



## dajeti2

I will definitely tell Apollo what you said. He is getting so excited. He can't wait to love you on you too.

I'm trying to pick my favorite picture of Apollo and I can'tdecide lol. I want to get a painting done but can pick which picture.

Tina


----------



## Ally

Please keep us posted on what youdecide. I know it must be hard choosing 'cause Apollo is sopretty in all the pictures.

Ally


----------



## cirrustwi

Those pictures are wonderful, asalways. I really need to take some new ones, Sampson hasgotten so big, it's just that it's so hot in the house, I just aslug. I'm looking into getting a window unit for the critterroom tomorrow, so hopefully that will help them out. Sampsonwill have to get used to sleeping without mommy because I'll move himin there. It's pretty bad when I'm getting *them*air conditioning and I'm going to suffer theheat.

The funniest part of the whole thing is that it was Shawnwhodecided they need it. I'd been considering, buthesaid we are going to look.

Jen


----------



## CorkysMom

OMG, I love the one where Apollo is "posing" and where he's had enough of the pics! LOL! Those are awesome!!

Once again, great pics and thanks for sharing!

Well hubby seemed dead set against a flemish earlier...but he just toldme he wants to get thru this thing with Corky first...then we canprolly do it...


----------



## dajeti2

Ally, Phew,I never in amillion years thought I would have so many awesome pictures of Apolloto pick from. I'll let you know what I decide.

Jen, How sweet are you and Shawn. I would do the same thing. Ileave the a/c on for the bunnies all day. I can't wait to see Sampson'snew pictures . Poor baby is going to have a hard time getting used tonot sleeping close to mom. Hug him for me.

PGG, we'll win that husband of yours over yet lmbo. I sooo hopeyou can get one. What a trooper Corky is. He is one of God's truemiracles. 

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Oh he knows once that was said its a done deal I agree with getting Corky thru this..he's taken ALOT of my time thelast month + and it wouldn't be fair to a new baby coming in...so thatscool.


----------



## dajeti2

I understand completely. It wouldn't befair to all around to bring a litle one in now. There is always plentyof time after Corky is completely healed up. Which won't belong at the rate he's going. :angel:

Tina


----------



## 

awwwww look atthem babies outside loving the nature lol, the ears on the Girls slay me, you can always tellwhen something has piqued thier attentionPOP! up goes one ear lol . Ilove the Picture of Apollo withthat Elvis snear lol thatwas just too cute !!!

and them Nibblets ohmy what awsome babies ,does Misty have grey eyes and Stormyhave Blue ? the picturessuggest they do ? or wasit atrick of the Light ?


----------



## dajeti2

Gypsy, does Mistyhave grey eyes and Stormy have Blue? the pictures suggest they do? or wasit a trick of the Light? 
Nope they both have brown eyes. Missty's are a bit lighter thanStormy's are. Hopi hated it outside little stinker lol. Christa was allover the place. They are so funny. Grass angers Christa they same waycardboard does. Way too funny.

Tina


----------



## 

LMBO !!! Cardboard hasalways been Christa's Mortalenemy , it does weird thingsand whispers evil things to herlol , I dont really understandHopi's dislike of the outdoors she loved it here ? Iwonder why ? unles..........

she is looking fortheHay i used to putdown for them to play in , just a thought.


----------



## dajeti2

I think she was ticked because I had theleash on her. How dare I tell her she can't over to the cherry trees.How dare I follow around behind her. She wants to explore and how dareI follow her around.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Jen, How sweet are you and Shawn. I would do thesame thing. I leave the a/c on for the bunnies all day. I can't wait tosee Sampson's new pictures . Poor baby is going to have a hard timegetting used to not sleeping close to mom. Hug him for me.
> Tina


Well, I've changed my mind, I'm going to put the A/C in myroom. I'm actually worried that they've adjusted to the heata little and would be too cold. They will still get plenty ofair down the hall.

Jen


----------



## stanleysmommy

OH Tina I want Apollo so much!


----------



## dajeti2

I think you and half of this board wantmy baby lmbo. Ya'll will have to settle for little Wollos when I breed.I just hope ya'll can wait that long.



I would never do this but I know the prayer of ya'll's prayers.I spoke to my dad today and he had to go to the doctor. He is passingblood in his urine. All the tests so far are pointing to cancer. I amsoo scared. Thankfully jeremy is riding his bike and not here to see mecrying. My dad goes in June 17 for exploratory surgery and anotherbiopsy. I'm praying it's NOT cancer. But if it is that it's in theearly stages and benign.

Sorry I can't type anymore. Thank you.

Tina


----------



## naturestee

Tina, you both have my prayers. At least it looks like it's not malignant. 

:angel:


----------



## Ally

Oh, Tina. I am so sorry. Your father and you will be in my prayers today anduntil he is better.


Ally


----------



## dajeti2

I did a really bad job explaining that,sorry. My dad had blood tests and anultrasound done today.The ultrasound showed a mass on his bladder and he had cancer cellsshow up in his blood work. June 17th is his appointment for a biopsyand exploratory surgery. I am praying that it's benign and notmalignant. I am going to be reading up on the varied treatments forthis. 

Naturestee and Ally, Thank you with all my heart for theprayers. I will tell my dad when I talk to him later today. I know itwill mean alot to him and my family.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Our prayers work for more than justbunnies....ask Buck!! Sending out prayers andgood thoughts to your dad and your entire family!


----------



## dajeti2

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Our prayers work for more than justbunnies....ask Buck!! Sending out prayers andgood thoughts to your dad and your entire family!


I was thinking that very same thing as I posted. I'm not one toask for prayers but this has hit me so hard. I just have to try andthink positive thoughts. Not always easy.

Thank you very much.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Tina, I'm sorry to hear about what's going on with your Dad. Keep thinking positively.

Our house will be praying for you and your Dad.

Laura


----------



## dajeti2

Thank very much Laura. It means alot to me and I know my dad will be touched also. Thank you.

Tina


----------



## 

Tina I amjust now getting back , hadsome things to do most of theday and got flooded withcompany , I will Light aHealing Candle for Youand YourDad You both will bein my prayers.


----------



## stanleysmommy

dajeti2 wrote:

Posing for mom







Now can you really blame anybody with that face? :?


----------



## dajeti2

Gypsy, thank you so very much. I told myDad how we are all praying for him. He said I shouldn't have donethat(such a goof) but that he truly appreciates it. I wish ya'll couldhave heard him he was so touched. He is keeping a sense of humor whichI think is the best medicine there is.

StanleysMommy, But he's _My Baby._ But no I can't blameanyone lmbo. That doesn't mean ya'll are getting him. I have chickensand I'm not afraid to use them.

:henandchicks:

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy

I know I'd never take him, just want him. But remember it's Raspberry that's afraid of chickens! 

I will be praying for your dad too.


----------



## dajeti2

Stanleysmommy, I know you wouldn't takemy punkin but there are some I'm not too sure about. I'm watching:shock:. 

Thank you for your prayers. They are so very appreciated.

Tina


----------



## bunnee mom

tina....sending out prayers and good thoughts for your dad.

LOVE all the bunny pics....especially Wollo!!!!


----------



## dajeti2

Thank you very much BunneeMom. My dad is the strong silent type and when I told himabout all the people praying for him, he drew in a breath and saidreally? I said yea Dad really. Bunny People are the best. He said yesthey are.

Wollo will love to hear you like his pics best.

Hre is a picture of who you are praying for. It's a picture from my Wedding Day. It's my Dad, me and my Mom.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun

Tina, I will definately be saying prayers for you Dad. I love the wedding photo - how long ago was it taken?

Your rabbit pics are, as usual, excellent. your babies all looked likethey enjoyed the outside (except poor Misty.) Everytime I see Apollo ithink what a great example he is to show non-rabbit people just whatthey are missing. He is such a gentleman.

Jan


----------



## dajeti2

Jan, that picture was taken on October25, 2003. Thank you so much. I can't imagine a sweetercompliment. I know he has definitely turned alot of peple on to Flemishthat's for sure.

I am so so glad Pernod is home. You must be walking in the clouds.

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy

OH you'd better be on the lookout! I will help protect Wollo. 

We'll sic the chickens on whoever tries to take him.


----------



## dajeti2

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> OH you'd better be on the lookout! I will help protect Wollo.
> 
> We'll sic the chickens on whoever tries to take him.


Yea Apollo has a defender against would be bunnynappers.Together we'll keep Wollo home where he belongs. Jeremy is training thechickens so BEWARE. They chickens are getting hugelol.




















See, BIG Chickens.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

OMG they areHUGE!!!!!



They got so big so fast! Theyare really goregous chickens though, and I dont even likechickens.

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2

Amy, they are still babies. They areonly two months old. They still have at least two months to go if notmore lmbo.

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy

So Raspberry should watch out. She can't get past the might chicken defenders of Apollo! They are invincible!


----------



## dajeti2

I tell you what those 12 chickens comingat you all at once are a force to reckoned with.:shock:Theychased a full grown golden retriever out of our yard last week. Thatdog tucked tail and took off and hasn't been back since.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Tina! I'm so sorry. I'mpraying for your dad too. Keep us updated please about howhe's doing. When I look at Tiny today, I really think that heis as well as he is because people started praying when I posted abouthim. 

By the way, I used to have an "attack chicken" when I was growingup....it would literally come running around the side of the house whena car pulled in and try to attack whoever was in the car!Then again...I also had a pet skunk. Maybe I'm justweird...(I'd love to have another one again).

Peg


----------



## 

I tell you what those 12 chickens comingat you all at once are a force to reckoned with.:shock:Theychased a full grown golden retriever out of our yard last week. Thatdog tucked tail and took off and hasn't been back since. "**

Tina

Tina If them Chickensdont scare off would be bunnynappers I will send you Mylittle tom turkey , littlestinker hadnt even gotten feathers yetand he was dropping hiswings and fluttering theground like a big HE MAN!!!lmbo it was so funny , funniestthing you ever saw this little 7day old turkey chickall fluffed out inbaby down , he thought he wasall It and a bag ofchips lol .

If the turkeysdont deter nappersI can send 4 scared of thewater ducks , you throw themin their water pondand as soon as they hit the water theyPOP right back out , fasterthan hot air on popcorn lmao !!!!


----------



## cirrustwi

Tina: I'm so sorry to hear about yourdad. My dad passed away 5 1/2 years ago, just before my 21stbirthday, it was really hard, but he was sick for a longtime. I will say some extra prayers for your dad and yourentire family.

ray: :hug:

Oh, oh, oh...I know what you need to fend off thewould-be-bunny-nappers, if your chickens or gypsy's turkey or ducksdon't work, you need a goose!! The girl I got Sampson fromhad geese andthey were so mean. She was showing meall her animals and they were just watching all the time.Then she took me near their pen and they charged the pen!!She said they attack anyone but her. They were crazygeese!!





Jen


----------



## Jenniblu

Tina I will be thinking of you and your family in my prayers. My mother died of cancer in '99, and I still miss her.

I hope your dad will pull though this. Make sure to cherish your time with him now.

PS - I enjoyed your pics of the rabbits, chicks and Jeremy.


----------



## dajeti2

I want to thenk you all for yourprayers. It means so much to me and to my family. It has hit me reallyhard. If it weren't for all of you, I would spend the day in tears. Somany times I've thought I can't cry anymore, there is nothing left, Ibegin to cry again. I come here and I'm able to laugh and joke and getaway from it for a little while. So thank you all VeryMuch.

Peg, my parents have had a porcupine and an alligator. I've always wanted an albino skunk and an albino raccoon.

Gypsy, That turkey sounds just too cute. I may have to borrow him and the water fearing ducks permanently.

Jen, I'm sorry to hear about your dad. My heart breaks for you.I like the attack goose idea. Add that to Gypys, turkey and ducks, mychickens, no one would come to take Apollo.

Jenni, I am so sorry you lost your mom. My dad is a big joker.I hate that it happens but everytime I talk to him for a brief moment Iwonder if this will be the last time I hear one of his cornball jokes.I understand completely about not wanting to lose a minute with him.I'm glad you liked the pictures.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Wow, Tina. I had no idea. 

You, your father, and your family will most definitely be in my prayers.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Thank you Sweetie. I found out aboutfour hours after we talked on Saturday. I am so grateful for yourfrienship Sweetheart, so much more than you know. I will tell my dadwhen I talk to him today. I think he is going to be pleasantlysurprised at the outpouring of prayers and support he is getting. He'sworried about how I'm handling it, living as far as I do. I told him Ihave the most amazing friends in the world. That I am ok.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

I'm thinking and praying for you, Tina, and yourDad. I got a kick out of his chat with you onSaturday. Was shocked ot hear the bad news, but hopefully itgoes into remission or is slow moving. Don't give uphope. He needs positive vibes and prayers.

You friendship is a treasure to me. :treasurechest:You know how to contact me should you need to.

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Most definitely will be calling you. Noworriesthere. Can't get the long distance thing sorted out so I'm goingback to calling cards lol.

I am trying to stay positive and praying he'll be just fine.I'm not ready to let him go anywhere. That's final, he has no choicebut to get better.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Rub all those rabbits feet in your house for good luck!

:heart:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom

&lt;geekmode&gt;I know Tina is on dialup, but if Carolyn isn't...you should look intovonage...http://www.vonage.comIts a phone service that runs thru your inetnet instead of the actualphone line...I have the 24.99 package and it runs 27.24 withtax. It has free unlimited long distance in the US andcanada. We've had no probs with it whatsoever. Youhave to buy a lil box to use it, but in the long run its MUCH cheaper(in our case) as we had ALOT of l/d bills with hubbys parents being faraway. Anyway...might be worth lookin into...If Carolyn decides to tryit, let me know, I can get a referal bonus if I forward her info..ifnot,thats cool too. Also, in the event your ISP goes down, ithas the ability to forward to another #, mine goes to mycell. Really, this isn't a sales pitch, just trying to helpyou guys out after Tina mentioned the l/d thing!!&lt;/geekmode&gt; 

Hopefully you guys don't decide the token geek on the boards has to goanytime soon....sorry if geekmode makes you crazy....its ingrained inme...


----------



## Carolyn

Bless your heart, PGG!

Thank you!! 

:hug:

Wish I could set it up on my home system, but I can't. I hope Tina can though!

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom

She's on dial up...won't work...you have to have highspeed...sorry..


----------



## dajeti2

Thank you PGG. That is sweet of you and I'll keep it in mind for when we move in a year or two.

You are so sweet. How's Corky doing?

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Drving me INSANE wanting his stitches out...thelil stinker already got one untied so I had to pull it...I have a callinto the vet to see if we can pull them before Wed...they must be badcuz everytime he gets his hat off, even if I'm holding him he goescrazy tryin to get to em..  Thanks for asking!!  

Made a call to one breeder that will have some Flemish babies ready inabout a month...may have to make a drive this weekend....see if theresanyone Ihit it off withand put down a deposit


----------



## dajeti2

Stitches are the worst. I know everytimeI've had stitches they hurt more a week or two later than they did thefirst day. It always feels like they are pulling and boy do they itch.Hopefully Corky can have them out soon. 

He is determined to get those stitches out isn't he? He is sucha cutie and has totally captured my heart. I love him so much.

How awesome you can drive up and see the Flemish babies. Inever got to see Athena or Apollo as babies. Athena was 7 weeks andApollo was 4 months when we got them. Hug a Flemmie baby for me.

I can't wait to hear who picks you out.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

I just wanted to take a moment and thankya'll for the prayers. My dad made it through the surgery fine and ishome recovering. We find out next week where we go from here.

I took some pictures of all the kids last night. I don't knowif it was me or what but I only got a few decent ones. I'll try againtoday to get some better ones.

Apollo


















Hopi













Christa













Misty













Stormy

















Chickens










































Hope you enjoy

Tina


----------



## mambo101

It's always so great to see new pictures of yourzoo crew. I so wish you could make to to the boathouse party. I justmight have to make a visit to the Acres to meet Apollo in person.


----------



## CorkysMom

Tina-I'm so glad your dad made it thru thesurgery well!! He's in my continued thoughts andprayers!! Jeremy sure is a nice lookin young man!


----------



## dajeti2

Mambo, I am going to be calling ya'llprobably every day. So I can still be there with you and everyone else.We will meet my friend. I have just got to hug Fonzie so we will comesee you and bring Apollo of course.

PGG, thank you so much. It's been a rough couple days. Jeremyis going to blush when he reads what you wrote. Thank you.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun

Tina, just look at all your gorgeous babies -furred, feathered and human . The chicks have grown into absolutebeauties - I love the one with Jeremy and the one on his shoulder.

Iam so pleased about the success of your Dad's surgery -willbe keeping him in my prayers- Jan


----------



## 

Tina :::::::::

I cant get over how Everybunhas grown my goodness just lookat Christa and Hopi whatawsome babe's andthe Twins what can I say justgorgeous!!! and Apollo truckkiller elite lol handsomeas ever ,, Chickens are getting hugeby the end of August youshould start seeing eggs , lucky you,!!!! AND Jeramy , oh man good thing I am oldand married hehehehehe !!!! heis turning out to be soooo [email protected]!!!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Tina, the chicksare cute! You never thought I'd say that did you? Theyfinally got over that freaky, mean looking stage!!!:shock:

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock2:WHAT!!!! Raspberry are you feeling OK? Imean, we are talking Chicks here. Chicks, chickens, big scarey,clucking, pecking chickens. And you said they were cute! Man, I thinkI'd better go and kiss a butterfly (NOT!!!)

Jan


----------



## dajeti2

Jan, thank you so much. Jeremy istraining all the chickens to sit on his shoulder as he walks aroundwith them. Thank you so much for the prayers. They really worked. Thankyou so very much.

************

Gypsy, Can you believe it lol. I didn't realize how big Hopihad gotten until he stood up. :shock:He's twice as big asChrista is now. Still have the same markings too. Unbelieveable. 

I'm still watching Stormy because she is so much tinier thanMisty. They are both just the sweetest and totally changed my mind onNetherland Dwarfs.

Apollo is just well Apollo. He's a nut but he's my baby.

I can't wait to see eggs. They are getting so big. I'm taking them to the fair in August to show them lol

Jeremy was blushing when I read him what you wrote. It was really cute.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

TINA what an AWESOME Zoo Crew indeed!

WOW! and Peter thinks we have a zoo! LMBO! I've told him all yourstories, about the girls, and then the pet store rescue, the chicks,chirpy, of course my Wollo too... and the I asked him if we could get aDONKEY!!!!!! LMBO!!!!

Seriously, i read in the paper, "FRIENDLY DONKEYS FOR SALE", I told himwe could put it in the living room, in his own stall, and we'd namehim, Eeyore! AWWWWWW!, but he said no! So I asked if we could get aflemmish, to that he responded, what on earth is that!:shock2:That wasmy face! 

So needless to say, we agreed upon a baby! LMBO!

I LOVE the pics!!!!!! and yes i'll try to put more up of my Monkeys! this weekend!

:kiss:

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh wow are those little ones getting sobig!! I love the little Nethies. I almost want one,but I've never had a good experience with one....Oh, who am I kidding,I want one of everything!!

The chicks are too funny. I love the one sitting on Jeremy's head.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Well, the Acres has grown yet again lol.The Punkins, Mitzy and Tinsel arrived safe and sound Frday evening.They have settled in nicely. In fact Mitzy scared the Jeepers out of meby flopping an hour after she had been here. I thought the stress ofthe drive and the day well you know. I was shaking and crying. I tappedher on the butt. She jumped up and thumped at me.:shock:EkkI jumped because she scared me. Tinsel just kept looking fromher to me back and forth trying to figure out what was wrong withus.

Mitzy's pictures
here she is flopped





running right at the camera




Checking out the litter box





Here's Tinsel's pictures
He's so curious








They both have such round little heads. Especially Tinsel see..





I'll be updating every bunny's pictures this week. I'll also be introducing the 2 new kids I'm getting.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Very cute!! I always worry about Keely when she"flops"...you guys were right..them flemish sure do "flop"...Corky hasstarted doing that some in the last month too...and they look dead,scary stuff...I always have to look at them for a minute to seebreathing. 

2 more?? How many will that make? You must have a big place...my 5 takeup almost a whole room...granted its not very big ..but still!


----------



## Stephanie

They are just so beautiful Tina! I just love the coloring. 

That picture of Mitzy flopped over is priceless. Also, good shot of herwalking towards you like that, I can never get the "action" shots intime. 

How's the rest of the herd doing with the new additions?


----------



## dajeti2

Flemish flops are The Worst. I hate it because my heart always stops for those few seconds.

We will have 9 bunnies total. They have taken over the houselmbo. I took out my kitchen table to make room for the Punkins cage.Once the Rabbit room is done it will be alot easier.

we will be owned by:
Apollo Flemish
Christa Mini Lop
Hopi Mini Lop/New Zealand mix
Misty Netherland Dwarf
Stormy Netherland Dwarf
Mitzy(cahnging her name) Holland Lop
Tinsel(changing his name) Holland Lop
and 2 Jersey Woolies

12 chickens
1 dog
1 frog and 2 fish

It's officially a zoo lmbo.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

9? Thats all?!?! LOL! Sure seemed likemore...maybe its the rate at which you've been adding that makes methink that!!! I bet you have your hands full...I feel like I do with5! I'm also finding out the Woody Pet doesn't last that longwith 5 of em!


----------



## dajeti2

Woody Pet doessn't last near as long asI'd like around here. Pellets, hay greens it all goes awhole lot fasterthan it used too. But I can honestly say I wouldn't have it any otherway. 

I think it seems like more because each time it's been two,never just one. Plus the fact that I got the Twins and the Nibblets 2weeks apart. 

I have learned that 7 bunnies means 7 times theguilt.:shock:Every morning I have 7 noses sticking out oftheir cages all wanting to be the first one I greet. They are so lovingand so sweet.

Tina


----------



## 

LOL Tina wait till allBoys start thumping for attention atonce sounds like a tribaldrumming lol. 

Here Funny Bunny starts itand every boy bun in thegarage has to get in on the act lol .Then not to be outthumped some of the Ladies get intothe act , Ever hear a 12 lb Nzand a10 Pound French Lop thump atthe same time , ithas got to be the equal of aFlemish , or that of asmall Cannon going off lol, course them woodbottoms help resonatethe sound better too . 

Every Bun in Your houseis Beautiful , such a rainbowof colors , I wouldsay you are soo luckybut I have to say your likeme Toatally NUTS!!!!!! lol .


----------



## Jenniblu

Yeppers, I must agree with Gypsy - you BOTH are totally nutslol!

I can't believe how comfortable Mitzy is flopping out already - she isright at home so quickly. And look at Tinsel's innocentlooking round face - he reminds me of the "Monkies" Buster andTucker.I would be in bunny heaven. :bunnyangel:


----------



## dajeti2

Gypsy, I can only imagine. I know thenight of the chipmunk, Apollo got Hopi and Christa thumping too.Sounded like they were bringing down the house. Boy was it everloud.:shock:

I don't suffer from insanity...I enjoy every minute of it.

**********

Jenni, Mitzy does the flop all the time. I walked into thekitchen this morning and Apollo, Mitzy, Hopi and Christa were allflopped.:shock::shock::shock::shock:I ran from cage to cagemaking sure they were all breathing. Talk about a heart stopper. Ugh,these babies are going to be the death of me.

Tinsel cracks me up. He has a grapefruit head with ears. It'sso cute. I never even thought of him looking like the Monkeys. They dodon't they? Cool

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

We've had a rough 24 hours. 

One of Tinsel's nails had grown into his foot.I hadto clip it and remove it. Poor guy his foot is a bit sore today. Hisgirl Mitzy is being so sweet to him. I'll be trimming both of thiernails every other day until I get them to where they should be.

Penny was attacked by something last night. She has a bitewound on her leg right above her foot. I brought her in. I cleaned itout and put Neosporin on it. I have her in a carrier so I can keep aneye on her.

She's eating and drinking and going potty fine. She'snot using her leg. It's not broken just really sore. Poor thing freaksout whenever we check on her now. She's so afraid.

I feel so bad. My poor babies are hurting and there isn'tanything more that I can do for them than I am. It's soofrustrating.

I am trying to get more pics for ya'll but it's been a crazy few days.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Hang in there...they know your just trying to help!


----------



## Ally

Oh, Tina. Sorry to hear about that. I am praying for yourchicken and rabbits.

ray:

Ally


----------



## dajeti2

Thank you both. 

I tried to let Penny out and she won't even come out of thecarrier, the poor girl. Mitzy and Tinsel were the same way today.

Here is a picture of Jeremy with Penny and Precious. Penny is on the right. She's the red head.






Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

Tina, you shouldn't feel badaboutwhat that has happened. The toenail clippingwas benefical and will help to make Tinsel feel better in the long runnow that the nail isn't growing into his foot.

As for Penny, she is in the house and safe andreceivingyour excellent care. Give hersome treats and keep her in a quiet place. She is probably alittle sacred right now. Keep us updated on hercondition.

:hug:


----------



## cirrustwi

I'm sure Tinsel is feeling better now. The poor guy.

Oh, I wonder what got Penny? Hopefully it wasn't a nastyopossum. I'm all freaked out about the one in my yard athome. LMBO

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Penny is doing much much better. She isactually putting weight on the injured leg. I can't believe how quicklyshe is healing. The puncture marks already have new skingrowing.:shock::shock:I had to double check and makesureI wasn't seeing things.

So Penny is back outside in the coop again. If itlooks like she is having a problem I'll bring her back in until she'sfully healed. She was crying for the others and they were calling forher. I think it will be ok.

As for Tinsel, he is feeling better as well. Now the onlyproblem is they are both terrified of me.They stress sobad while I trim their nails, it's scary. I'm literally scared I'mgoing to give them a heart attack, that's how bad they stress. 

So, I am going to be working with them both. I'm going to uselove and treats to get them to see nail trims as a good thing.

Oh, Apollo thumped for my attention thismorning.:shock:He never does that. Woke the Punkins up andthey joined in.:shock::shock::shock:Talk about a head ache inthe making. All Apollo wanted was a piece of paper and a nose rub.The Punkins got a piece too. Somehow they weren't asimpressed with it as Apollo was.

Tina


----------



## Malo

We have several chickens. 3 Adults, and 5"chicks" even though they are over 3 months old now. They chicks andelders are in seperate coops (as they will fight). We have to lock theminto their coops so they cannot go into their pens at night becausefoxes have been known to get in and attack them.

Poor dear, I am glad Penny is better


----------



## dajeti2

Malo, I do coop them at night. But Pennyand Mystery refused to come in.:X:X We searched high and low for themuntil well after dark. Needless to say I didn't get much sleep worryingabout them.

All of mine are the same age, I have 12. I've been lucky thatfighting has never been an issue. They are all very tame and think theyare two year olds in chicken costumes lmbo. I love havingthem. I've noticed that the flies population has gone way down since Ilet them free range during the day.

Thank you everyone. I've been a wreck to say the least.:?

Tina


----------



## BlueMo0nz

I finally got internet! I LOVE seeing thepictures! Yes Mitzy LOVES to flop. She just like throws herself down inthese weird positions. Some times one of her eyes would be slightlyopen and rolled back and I'd think "Oh my gosh she's dead!!!" and haveto poke her. Its just her way though.

Tinsel does have a very Holland head. It's like perfectly round! Theylook very happy. I hope to see more updates and that you both areenjoying them. Any thoughts on names yet?


----------



## stanleysmommy

Tina, we need more pictures, and Now! :X


----------



## Emmy-webby

Ohhh my god. Your buns look oh soo sweet! More more pictures please? 

:inlove:


----------



## mambo101

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Tina, we need more pictures, and Now! :X


I understand Tina is having modem and phone line problems again, so we may not see any for a while.


----------



## stanleysmommy

*Gasp! :shock: Picture withdrawl!


mambo101 wrote:*


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Tina,we need more pictures, and Now! :X
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Tina is having modem and phone line problems again, so we may not see any for a while.
Click to expand...


----------



## dajeti2

Well, we finally got the new phone line put in.

Tinsel has a new name. That little guy wouldn't answer toTinsel for nothing. I was sitting on the floor with them. When all of asudden "Come here Norman, Come here" comes flying out of my mouth.:?I don't know where in the world that came from. Would youbelieve he came running over and nudged me.:shock:

Now whenever we say Norman he gets so excited. Can't say it'sthe name I would have picked lol but he loves it so Norman he is.

Mitzy really has me stumped on a name for her lol. I'm sure it will come to me.

BlueMoonz, I am so glad to see you online again, very cool.They have settled right in. I was concerned about how they would bearound the other bunns but the have been awesome. Norman flops next toApollo aand Mitzy flops either next to Apollo or in front of Hopi'scage. 

***************************

StanleysMom, sorry but pictures are going to have to wait abit. I was rearranging the kitchen and cages yesterday and hurt myback. I will get more pictures this week for sure.
****************************

Mambo, Hi hun. Thankfully this time it was just the phone lineitself and not the modem. I would have gone crackers if I had to getanother modem again. How's Fonzie?


Tina


----------



## Carolyn

WELCOME BACK!


:hug:


----------



## dajeti2

Thank you Sweetie! I was going to calland tell you but then I thought nope Surprise Her and here I am. How ismy Cali Wali? Giver hugs and kisses from Auntie Tina. How are QueeenFauna and little Tucker Bucker doing? I was thinking of them all dayyesterday. Hugs and kisses for them too.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Yay! Tina's back. Did you see the Wooly girl's pic yet???

Laura


----------



## mambo101

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Mambo, Hi hun. Thankfully this time it was just thephone line itself and not the modem. I would have gone crackers if Ihad to get another modem again. How's Fonzie?
> 
> 
> Tina


Tina, check your PM's I sent you one during your outage.


----------



## dajeti2

:foreheadsmack:I just noticed that Mambo, thanks. I totally didn't even notice I had a message. Thank you.

Laura, No! I have been looking for it. Where is my baby's picture?

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy

It's okay Tina I was just messing with you.  

Hope your back feels better!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Laura, No! I have been looking for it. Where is my baby's picture?


Just bumped Gypsy's post for you!


----------



## dajeti2

StanleyMommy, I know you were hun. Ijust feel bad I don't have any new ones for y'all. I will try this weekfor sure.

Laura, Thank you Thank You Thank You. :hug:I'm gonna go check them out now.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

I'm so glad you're back!! How's Wollo? 

Feel Better!! :hug:

Jen


----------



## BlueMo0nz

Nice to talk with you! Yeah Tinsel never didrespond to his name lol. I usually got him to come over saying "TinzTinz" lol. I like the name Norman Mitzy definetly knows hername. I must admit I have been fond of her with that name lol. But sheIS your little girl now. 

Mitzy loves the boys so I'm not surprised to hear she likes to spendtime near Apollo. Is Hopi the one that turned out to be a boy not agirl? Just try to keep Mitzy away from girls..I have yet to see her getalong with one!

I hope you feel muchbetter soon!And I lookforward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## dajeti2

Jen, Apollo has grown again.:shock:He is 19 &amp;1/2 pounds. He looks great. It'sofficial he is not a rabbit he's a pony. Forget harnesses I'm going toprice a saddle.

BlueMoonz, I must be doing something wrong because she neveranswers to her name lol. I thought she was deaf. I opened the treat bagin the living roomand she jumped up so Jeremy was like nopeshe can hear she's just ignoring us.

She actually does well sniffing Christa through her cage andthe Nibblets. I was amazed. She does wonderful with the whole Zoo Crewas does Norman. Even the chickens don't bother them.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Tina, I saw thistoday and it made me smile and think of you and all your critters!








Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2

OMGosh is that just the cutest. I loveit thank you so much for showing it too me. I so want a pig but Dalesays not yet. They are as smart or smarter than dogs. I soo wantsome.

Oh and duckies. I love duckies. Dale said we can get some nextyear. I just love ducks especially Muscovies like my avatar.

Sadly I'm allergic to kitties so no kitties for me.

Tina


----------



## 

awwwwww how cute !!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> OMGosh is that just the cutest. I love it thank youso much for showing it too me. I so want a pig but Dale says not yet.They are as smart or smarter than dogs. I soo want some.
> 
> Tina


my dad has two pigs... very sweet and intelligentanimals...they will roll a ball back and forth with you ...they arekind of limited to what they can do b/c of their size (tehy are potbelly pigs)they know their names they cuddle and its really wierdgetting licked by a pig lol ... the only downside id say is when theygo into heat ..both are females and they go into pms just like women doand they just pace back and forth until there is literally a trench intheir area...and they get quite an atttitude for about a week...


----------



## dajeti2

I can't remember the name of the breedbut I saw a special on Animal Planet and this couple had pigs. Theylived in the house where potty trained and did all sorts of adorablethings. They had long ear fringe and awesome colors. I so want housepiggies.

I would love to get piggie kisses how cool.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom

they are such love bugs....definately social animals.. they get mad if theyre not paid attention to and theyll let you know it!


----------



## dajeti2

I can't even talk about an animalwithout Dale saying No. He said he knows me and any animal I talk aboutis a critter I want. OK so he knows me a little to well lmbo. Maybe Ican persuade him.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

That is me. we was not supposed to get a bununtil later onthis year well next week it is coming home andit is a tiny lil baby. 6 wks old. Also guinea pigs to can not resistthem.


----------



## FreddysMom

Think of a really stinky bigannoyinganimal and pretend to be reaaaaal interested in it...and when hebelieves you really want that and says NO, a cute lil pig will benothing compared to that! hehe


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

lol I dont


----------



## LuvaBun

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> I would love to get piggie kisses how cool.
> 
> Tina


I love pigs, especially the Tamworth breed. It was one of my wishes tokiss a piglet on the snout (OK, I know it sounds kinda gross). Well,the farm I sometimes go to that is open for people to meet the animalshad some baby piglets, just like the ones in the film Babe. So I petthe mom and give her an apple, and climb in with her babies, and I didit - I kissed one on it's cute rubbery snout . They are sooo cute!However, hubby John said he wasn't gonna kiss me ever again .

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> ...hubby John said he wasn't gonna kiss me ever again .
> 
> Jan


----------



## Jenniblu

That's okay Jan - we totally understand. Piggies are cute! 

*Tina* - sent you a PM about pigs.


----------



## dajeti2

Jenni,OMGosh are they adorable. Now to convince Dale it's just a really cute puppy.

Life has been really crazy here this past week and a half. Ihave found that washing dishes can be hazardous to my health. I'vegotten cut twice the last time pretty good too. 

The kids are living the high life. Everybunny gets out for twohours a day at a time and have full run of the house. We start all overonce they have all been out. They are loving this. 

I bought a bunch of inexpensive bunny toys and to my uttershock and disbelief, they actually play with them. They lovethem.:shock::shock::shock:i am so going to be stocking up onthese and making my own for them as well.

I know, lady hush up and get to the pictures. Bewarned...Misty's nose looks nasty but is only the dye from chewing oneof the toys I made, as well as Hopi's nose. They gave Gypsy a bit of ascare when she saw them.

I need to get some good ones of Apollo. He won't sit still longenough for me to get any great shots. I am going to take him outsidetomorrow. I know I'll get some great ones then.

Here are Apollo's pictures.

Watching the camp fire.














Dancing with Daddy




Marking the couch




Talk about extreme chinning





Christa's pictures.

I love her facial expression in this one




Chilling out after running around




laying by mom





Hopi's pictures

marking this one as his




He looks like he's praying




Looking for goodies





Mitzy's pictures

Mom makes a great jungle gym




I love her little dewlap, very cute




Look at her sticking her tongue out at me the little stinker





Norman's pictures

Relaxing in his cage




Adorable standing on the couch




Grooming his girl





Misty's pictures

Hiding from the camera




playing with her pacifier




Chewing the newrope toy





Stormy's pictures

Stormy in a basket




Chewing the rope toy




Trying to play with thre at one time




I have to add this one. Grooming mom's foot





I hope ya'll enjoy.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86

Awww, i absolutely adore the picture of Apolloin his bunny stroller!!! Christa and Hopi really do look very similarto Smokey...Maybe they're long lost triplets?! LOL...

Ellie----MORE pictures, please! I can never get enough of ur Zoo Crew!


----------



## dajeti2

The funny thing is Christa and Hopi havetotally different mom's. Christa is a Mini Lop and Hopi is a NewZealnd/Lop mix.

I told you it's amazing the similarities.

I'll try and get some new pics up in a few days. I still haveto take chicken pictures. They are so big now and so pretty.

Tina


----------



## 

*Bramble Briar86 wrote:*


> Awww, i absolutely adore the picture of Apollo in his bunnystroller!!! Christa and Hopi really do look very similar toSmokey...Maybe they're long lost triplets?! LOL...
> 
> Ellie----MORE pictures, please! I can never get enough of ur Zoo Crew!


well after all in one litterthere was 8 ( christas ) and 9 in Hopislitter , geesh now I have to do aremebering head count , oh never mind too much forthe brain cells to try and figure out lol. But if i rememebr correctly 2different mothers and I dont believe threwas a third broken litter thatmonth lol :/ but then again therewere so many babies who knowsonder:


----------



## dajeti2

You had 42 at one time maybe one slipped by...

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

There are those adorable babies! Thosenibblets have GROWN!!! Can't let my buns see this, they wouldbe so jealous of all those toys! They all just got babylinks, they love them. They are always throwing themaround. LOL I love Apollo's stroller. I'mbeginning to think we are going to need one.

Jen


----------



## Bramble Briar86

LOL, i remember you had zillions of babies!!!I've got pictures of the geese and chickens, just haven't had time toget posted....did you ever get that picture of Cyclone, Tina?

Ellie


----------



## dajeti2

Jen, with three Flemmies you either need three strollers or one of those strollers for triplets lmbo. 

It's ok you can let the fur kids can see them they cost next tonothing lol. The nut nibbler was $3 and it was the most expensive one.I thought about getting the links but mine all seem to be chewers andnot throwers. Well except Apollo with the truck.

I may have to get some of the links and see if they like them.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

Oh picture time again at Apollo Acres! :clap:

Tina, I hope things calm down at your place at least for alittle while. Have you tried using that liquid bandage stuffon the cuts onyour hand? Hmm..maybe you shouldn'tuse it on second thought because you can use the cuts to get out ofdoing dishes lol. *cough Jeremy Dale coughcough*

I can't believe how much misty and stormy have grown!They look so healthy and happy running around. Do they likethe cat condo to hide out in a lot?

Apollo looks like he about to fall asleep in front of thefire. He is such a handsome buck, I can't wait to see whathis kids will look like when he gets a girlfriend.

Oh Hopi and Christa are starting to look more alike eachday. Well, Christa has a more angelic face and that Hopilooks like a little trouble bubble. I bet he keeps you onyour toes that one.

Norman is a good name for Tinsel - fits him so well and I likethe pic of him standing up begging for a treat. What color isMitzy again? I love her color accents! Sobeautiful, especially behind her ears!

Whew! Did I miss anybody? LOL Oh and tellDale that the "doggie/pig" just likes to eat grass along with otherfoods and is barkless. :wink:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Such cutepictures! Everyone is growing so fast!Apollo issuch a good sport to be so surrounded with "competition". Leave it toWollo to see them as buddies and not competition for affection. I'mglad everyone seems happy. I don't know how you manage to have everyoneget so much time out to play though. Sebastian doesn't get as much timeout as he'd like because we are always chasing him away from somethinghe's not supposed to be into...:XSLG get frustrated with himand then puts him into the babydollstroller!:shock:

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

What Babies!!!

Love this picture! I'm in love with Norman!







How precious!! :inlove:

They're all adorable, Tina. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom

Thanks for the updated pics! What an adorable group of bunnies you have there!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Hey Apollo,

I got a quelstion for ya. I am getting a little flemish girl today andI bet you will plan a bunny nap so you can have a girlfriend. lol. Iwanted to know what size harnest should I buy for my little girl. I wasthinking of buying one sometime next month when she can use it up tofull grown. 

Thank you Apollo

Angel

PS. You are handsome and you would make the best wife for our daughter. lol


----------



## Carolyn

Tina wouldn't even know Apollo was gone with allthe rabbits she has now. I'm sure a bunnynapping of him wouldprove successful.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Jenni, I really haven't been able to dodishes yet. I should have went and gotten stitches but was stubborn. Ican't even bend that silly finger yet lmbo. Great excuse for now.Hmmm...wonder how long I can use this lmbo.

Thaank you. They are all getting so big. Nothing phases Apollo.He actually did fall asleep in front of the camp fire.

Mitzy is an Opal. I had never seen that color before. She is sopretty in the sunlight. I'll have to get pictures of her outside foryou.

******************

Raspberry, it's not easy. As soon as we get up it's bunnybreakfast and then Wollo runs the house for 2 hours. Then it'sChrista's turn, then Hopi's, then the Punkins and lastly the gate goesup and the Nibblers aka Misty and Stormy get there run time. Then westart all over again. Needless to say the house never stays clean forlong lmbo. There are always toys, hay and cocoa puffs to pick up.

I think SLG just looks for a reason to put Sebbie in the stroller, after all he looks adorable in there.

*********************

PGG, thanks. They are a fun handful.

********************

Angel, Apollo said his mom bought him a medium cat harness andit lasted him a real long time. But he got so big his momma had to gobuy him a new one a few months ago. Now he has a cool large blackone.

If you can find it try and get the Roman style harness. Withthis type there is absolutely no presure on his neck at all, it'sdistributed across his body.

***********************

Carolyn, :nonono: There will be NO BunnynappingWollo. Have you forgot I have Chickens and I'm not afraid to use them.:growl:

No giving anyone funny ideas.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Thank you Apollo, My new mommie will buy me apretty color one when she gets more money. She spent it all on me. Ihope my mommie will buy be a pretty purple colour or maybe pink tomatch my new friend that I just met a few minutes ago. I really likeher but I am abit afraid of her because she is much bigger than me agiagantic size called dog. I think her name is Samantha but I might bewrong. I will let you know what is the right name.

Thank you Apollo I am gonna go and play in my new pen.


----------



## dajeti2

Where have you been, I was worried sick lol. Ok I was really worried about y'all. Congrats on the new baby. 

Can we expect pictures tomorrow...please.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Thank you Tina. The pics are up in the Big Day thread.


----------



## dajeti2

Well things are ever changing here at the Acres.

We have added a snapping turtle named Nipper to the family. He's a sweet baby he really is.

We have also changed playtime. We are experimenting to see whatworks best for the rabbits and us. We have tried sectioning the houseand having numerous play times. We just can't give them the one on onewe want that way though.

We know let Apollo out for two hours. He has complete run ofthe house. Next is Christa for two hours, then Hopi, then Mitzy andTinsel and lastly the gate goes up and Misty and Stormy haveplay time. We then start all over again unitl we go to bed. 

They love it. They do bunny 500's and Binkies up and down thehall. They are more happier and we are getting the one and one that wewant.

I am going through some health issues right now and helping afriend who going through soooo many problems both physical andemotional. So I may not be on as much as I'd like the next few days.I'll be on as much as possible.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awwwww hurry back Tina. We may need some more fun pics of Apollo and the crew. Get better and hope your friend feels better too.


----------



## Jenniblu

This is for you sweetie -:hug:. You are so giving and caring, Tina. Justremember to take time to take care of yourself too. Vash andI sendour love.


----------



## Carolyn

Thinking of you, Tina. 

:rose:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Laura and Ally


----------



## cirrustwi

:hug:

Jen and The Critter Crew


----------



## LuvaBun

:bouquet:Jan, Pernod and Perry xx


----------



## naturestee

:rainbow:

The Stee family


----------



## DaisyNBuster

:kiss::hug:Tina I know you hare having a hard time of late and I just want to let you know I am thinking of you.

Vickie xxxxxx


----------



## dajeti2

Thank you everyone. You really are the greatest.

Carolyn wrote
Still waiting for news or pictures of APOLLO!!!!!
:apollo::waiting:

:shock::shock::shock:Woman you have room to talk.It's been ages since I've heard any new Cali, fauna and Tuckerstories.

Apollo has been an amazing comfort. He always know when I needhim. He knows Mom is upset so he follows me everywhere. I have to watchstopping to fast or I get *thump* that's him running into the back ofmy leg. 

I took a long hot bubble to relax. Well Apollo is big enoughnow that if he wants in he's coming in. Especially since Mommy didn'tmake sure the dor is shut all the way.

I have my head underwater so never hear him coming in. I sit upbecause I feel a draft. All I see are two white paws on my side of thetub and Apollo staring at me from under the shower curtain.

I cover up and tell him get out of here you goof. He high tailsit to Jeremy and lays under the desk. I walk out and Apollo is juststaring at Jeremy. Now I'm no mind reader but you could just see Apollotelling Jeremy," I was worried about Mommy so I went to check on herand she wasallpink.:shock::shock: All her fur felloff. It was horrible. Why did you let me go in there? You are supposedto be watching me.Look now she has fur again W:shock:w howdid she do that?"

Ahhh yet another day here at the Acres.

Tina


----------



## naturestee

:laughoor Apollo must have thought you were going through some major shedding issues!

And isn't it amazing how animals can pick up on our emotions? He's such a treasure!


----------



## lyndsy

Apollo telling Jeremy," I wasworried about Mommy so I went to check on her and shewasallpink.:shock::shock: All her fur fell off. Itwas horrible. Why did you let me go in there? You are supposed to bewatching me.Look now she has fur again W:shock:w how did shedo that?"

Tina you are to friggin' funny lady...

It's good to see that humour back, I missed it!
:heart:
:monkey::monkey:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Aw so sweet of Apollo. He really cares about you. I am glad to hear that you are doing good.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Apollo telling Jeremy," I was worried about Mommy soI went to check on her and shewasallpink.:shock::shock: All her fur fell off. Itwas horrible. Why did you let me go in there? You are supposed to bewatching me.Look now she has fur again W:shock:w how did shedo that?"


----------



## Jenniblu

Girl, you are hilarious!:laugh: Poor Apollo thought his mommy needed some of his CalfManna for your moulting.


----------



## FreddysMom

silly Apollo!!! how sweet of him for trying to care of his mom!


----------



## LuvaBun

That is just too funny. I can almost see the expression on Apollo's face:laugh:

Jan


----------



## edwinf8936

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Carolyn

He's so perfect! I've missed his stories!

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

*What a Cutie !!! :inlove:

Carolyn wrote: *


> He's so perfect! I've missed his stories!
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

All I see are two white paws on my side of the tub and Apollo staring at me from under the shower curtain.


Hee hee!

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZS


----------



## cirrustwi

Apollo is always good for a laugh! He's such a sweet boy.





Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Apollo is soooo mad at me.:X:X I wentaway for two days and he didn't get to go. I have been getting the buttall day long.

Dale, My Awesome Wonderful husband, never ceases to amaze me. Ihad asked if we could go fishing or something for a few hours. To giveme time to regroup. Well he planned an awesome get away. He told us notto worry about packing he'd get us what we needed. He bought all of usa new outft, shoes everything. We got to the hotel about four hoursaway and later and just relaxed. 

The next day he took us to Paramount's King's Dominion. Anawesome theme park. We had a blast. Jeremy has never ridden a rollercoaster before. He rode three and loved it. 

It got hot so we went to the water park that is within thepark. We didn't have any bathing suits or anything so another shoppingspree later we were all set. Dale and Jere went tubing and had a greattime. Then we all hit the wave pool. It was close to going to the oceanas you can get without going to the beach. Down to salt added to thewater. It was incredible. We spent like 2 hours there.

We had so much fun. After crying for so long it felt good tolaugh and have fun. Dale was so romantic. He's never been real big onshowing affection in public but he was holding my hand or had his armaround me all day. I even got kisses.:shock::shock::shock:

We left the park late and got another motel room for the night.We ordered pizza and watched scary movies. We had a blast. We got homeearly this morning. 

I went to give Wollo a hug and:shock::shock::shock:He ran and gave me the BUTT. OK so now Ifeel so bad so I am bribing him with all his favorites, nope, he'shaving none of it-until I walk out of the room. He hasjust now forgiven me and is letting me pet him. I have a whole lot ofsucking up to do. 

Christa, Hopi, Stormy, Norman and Koda were all thrilled to see mom. I missed my babies and am glad to be home.

Dale is talking about going to Bush Gardens in a few weeks.Apollo is going to be mad at me all over again. Apollo just laiddown but just out of arm's reach looking at me. I need to go love on mybaby.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Ohhhhhhhh great i am so glad you were able toregroup and have fun. That is sooooooooo nice of you Dale to help yourwife out. Great to see ya back.


----------



## FreddysMom

:highfive:good job Dale!! 

My b/f has been freelancing for a comp in VA and while he was downthere for a business trip i came alone as well and wewent toKing's Dominion....sooo much fun....do they still have that rollercoster that shoots you straight up into the air? the anaconda was mysecond favorite. he now took job a job there so he's moving to richmondin about a month.. which means once im done with school infour months ill be soon to follow :?......any other goodspots in VA to visit?


----------



## dajeti2

There are two that shoot you straightup, The Volcano way cool but closed grr and and Hypersonic launches youat like 72 mph. Anoconda looked awesome but was closed too due tomechanical problems. Oh well there's always next time.

Bush Gardens is supposed to be even better than King'sDominion. The Natural Bridge is cool if you like rock formations. Thereare a lot of caves too if you like those. I could go on and on. 

Freddysmom, are you moving to Virginia for a while? That's so cool.

God blessed me 5 years ago when he sent Dale into my life. 

Apollo is really mad at me now:X:X:X:X. I cleaned his cage.He's throwing a genuine temper tantrum.:shock::shock::shock:

Somebunny needs a time out.

Tina


----------



## mambo101

Ahhh. Sounds like everythings back to normal at Apollo's Acres.:ele:


----------



## cirrustwi

LMBO!! I'm getting the butt heretoo. They are mad because I was gone for so long. Iwas only suppose to leave last Sunday and come back Monday, which Idid, but I left again on Wednesday and didn't come home until yesterday.

What a wonderful guy, Dale is! He knew just what to do for you.

Jen


----------



## CorkysMom

Thats great Tina...glad the getaway helped! Whata man you got there!! Kudos to him!!!! Too bad theOTHER man has to be so mad... LOL...When we went out of town end ofJune and Corky stayed with Dr Mark, he tried SO hard to be mad and giveme the butt when I got home...but he couldn't do it for long..LOL


----------



## Carolyn

Poor, Poor Apollo!! :tears2: 


:apollo:

:kiss:


-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I tell you the babies act like I wasgone a month. The chickens all went nuts peeping and hollering for myattention the second I opened the car door. Then the dog is barking andhowling for attention, all this and I haven't even made it out ofthecar yet.

Got in the house and all the bunns except Apollo startingrattling their cage doors wanting their morning snack and some loving.Not to mention Nipper is scratching to be fed as are the fish and thefrog.

Not to mention these bunns saw my time away as the perfect timeto see just who could make the biggest mess of their cagetoo. Apollo of course beat everyone. He is throwing all his toys haygoing potty everywhere. He is so lucky he can't get bunnyspankings.:X:XHe is soooooo in time out.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun

Tina, sounds like you all had a wonderful break- well done to Dale for arranging it! I am sure Apollo would*love* Busch Gardens .

Jan


----------



## bunsforlife

Getaways always help... I love rollercoasters but Shawn hates them :bigtears:

So I never get to go anymore



BTW... the Volcano is AWESOME!! I was there when theHypersonic was just opened, didnt get to go on it tho, line waswaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long

And Wollo will forgive you, you just need to butter him up :runningrabbit:


----------



## Carolyn

Tina, what happened to Apollo's possum face picture?

I wanted to bring it back for SLG to make her smile, but it's no longerthere.



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Dale was so romantic. He's never been real big onshowing affection in public but he was holding my hand or had his armaround me all day. I even got kisses.:shock::shock::shock:
> 
> 
> Tina


Now that is sweet!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## lyndsy

Carolyn, you are way tooooooo funny lady!

I can't stop laughing...

Tina bo bina! It's nice to hear you had a good time, and that husband of yours... what a sweetheart! 

Poor 'wollo, temper, temper, temper... 

Your house sounds like my house when we go out for a day! Tuckers cageis a right off, (it usually is anyway...) Buster stands up on his hindlegs and BEGS to come out! Katannah's starving, the fish is circlingthe door off his tank.... and Daytona, well he doesn't care because heALWAYS comes with us!

:monkey:


----------



## Ally

Tina, I made this sketch for you. It is Apollo meeting Mystery.

Hope you like it!

Ally


----------



## dajeti2

Oh Ally, :hug:, I love it. You are suchan artist. I am going to print this out. You are such asweetheart. I can't wait to show it off to Dale and Jeremy. Iam going to get a frame for this one too. I am going to hang all of thepictures poems and the story you wrote, on the walls in the rabbitroom. I will be in there all the time so I can see them all the timetoo.

I love you Sweetheart. Thank you so very much. You are such an Angel.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Ally, that iswonderful! You should be very proud of yourself that you can dosketches like that at your age. And it's so thoughtful of you to dosomething so meaningful for Tina. You are a very special girl!:kiss:

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun

Great picture, Ally. You can just see the expression on Apollo's face - wonderful!

Jan


----------



## 

Awsome Picture Alli , good job . R O Has another Artist How Awsome !!!!!.


----------



## Ally

Tina, I am glad you like it!

Raspberry, Gypsy, and Jan, thank you very much!

Ally


----------



## dajeti2

Crazy Crazy Crazy

That's how it's been here at the Acres these past fewdays.Jeremy was riding his bike when a dog followed him home. Withinbeing here for a short time she laid down with her back lags straightout behind her, like a certain somebunny I know :apollo:, so we've beencalling her Bunny. She is such a sweetheart. Sadly after what she didto Pepper, I don't trust her around my babies. I made up flyers andposted them. I have two possible families she may belong to, so I'mwaiting for them to get home.

Apollo thinks Bunny is a great big friend and wants out to playwith her.:shock::shock:That is soooo not happening. He issuch a goof. He's terrified of Stormy and chipminks but wants to playwith a 100 pound dog that sees him as dinner.:shock::shock:

I have to get some pictures of the Zoo Crew for y'all. I have abunch of pics of the chickens I have to downsize, host and post. 

I'll try and get it done in the next few days.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

YAY!

Pics of the ZOO CREW!

I CAN'T WAIT!:yes:

:monkey::monkey::monkey::monkey:


----------



## ayglnu13

*lyndsy wrote: *


> I CAN'T WAIT!:yes:




Same here!!! 

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2

I haven't taken any pictures for thepast few days. I gave myself a bit of heat exhaustion yesterday and amfinely now feeling better. 

It has been pretty busy here at the Acres. As many of you knowa dog followed Jeremy home a few days back. She looks to be about ayear old. She's a Chow and Siberian mix-we think. Wearecurrently trying to find her owners but having no luck thus far. Wehave named her Bunny as she lays like a rabbit lol back feet straightout behind her. She looks like a larger version of Wollo. If we can'tfind her owners, then I guessshe'll stay here. She will neverinteract with the chickens, our other dog or my bunny babies ever. Shehas shown she can not be trusted with them at all. 





I have taken some pictures of some of the chickens. Here a few of the Really Good ones.

Here is Yapper, my only rooster and he is a beast.









Here is my Mystery girl.





Mystery's sister Jet enjoying the hammock





Jeremy has Ebony tranced





Jeremy's girl Precious





Lacy is stunning. I wish I could get a picture that showed her markings and coloring better. 











This is Gracie. This poor dear is a bit of a mix up. Her fronthalf is Silver laced and her back half is Golden laced. She isgorgeous. 





I recieved a phone call awhile back from the pet store. Theycontacted the breeder they got Misty and Stormy from. Come to find outthey are not pure Netherland Dwarf. I didn't think they were because ina month's time they have grown and filled out. Come to find out theyare Netherland and Polish mix.

I kept telling Gypsy and Carolyn even before I found out thatStormy looks so much like Tucker. Well now I know why. Here she isplaying outside.

















I found some pictures of Misty. I hope no one minds but I am going to post them. She was having so much fun.

















I am going to be getting plenty of pictures of the bunnies tomorrow and the next few days.

Apollo thinks he is ohso funny. He tooklike four steps yesterday and then flopped. He scared me to death. Iwent running over to check him. As I bend to poke him he jumps up and Iscreamed like a little girl. It's a good thing I went potty earlier orI would have wet myself he scared me so bad. He binkied away and Iswear I heard him giggling.:XHe is so lucky there is no suchthing as bunny spankings.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

The dog is such a pretty girl.However, in my experience with chows or chow mixes, they are NOT goodwith small animals of any kind. Zoe was a chow/shepherd mixand she would have eaten any of my critters is she had thechance. I once caught her with my rat in her mouth and one ofmy ferrets excaped...it wasn't too smart. Thank God shedidn't have the chance to hurt them, but I had a big scare.She also pulled an opossum out that had decided to hibernate under ourdeck. LMBO I loved her to death and was absolutelycrushed when she was hit by a car, but she was not to be trusted withthe smaller animals.

OMG those chickens are huge, but really kind of pretty!! Any eggs yet?

What great pictures of Misty. She was such a prettygirl. I'm sure you treasure those photos. Stormy isso sweet. She does look Polish!

Jen


----------



## TinysMom

I love the photos of Misty - she looks so happy and well-loved. I also love the photos of Stormy.....so pretty!

I can hardly wait to see more photos of everyone else. Sorryabout the heat exhaustion - I know what that can be like.....hopeyou're feeling up to taking more pictures soon!

Peg


----------



## dajeti2

Jen, I hate doing it but Bunny getschained up outside when the bunnies have their run time. I just can'ttrust her with any of my other animals. She even made a go at Nipperour snapping turtle.:shock:I have the kitchen blocked off atall times so she can't get anywhere near the rabbits.

NO eggs yet. I am going to be one excited grandma let me tellyou. Y'all will probably have to sit through a few pics of new eggslmbo. I can't wait.

Peg, the heat exhaustion was my ownsilliness really. ThankfullyI recognized what it was before I got really sick. I will definitelystart taking more pictures tomorrow of the Bunny Crew. I am way overdue. Oh and if that little Harlequin doe seems to be missing from yourhouse one day...it wasn't me, it was Stormy.

Tina


----------



## Zee

Great pics Tina !

I love the ones of Misty and Stormy. Can't wait to see some more piccys !

:hug:

~Zara


----------



## cirrustwi

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Jen, I hate doing it but Bunny gets chained upoutside when the bunnies have their run time. I just can't trust herwith any of my other animals. She even made a go at Nipper our snappingturtle.:shock:I have the kitchen blocked off at all times soshe can't get anywhere near the rabbits.
> 
> Tina


That's what we had to do with Zoe. I had to keep the critterdoor closed at all times and when any were out, she had to beoutside. It was just better for everyone involved.However, she will keep those nasty opossums away!

Jen


----------



## lyndsy

Tina I LOVE the pics!

Your chicks are GORGEOUS! I NEED some! Send me some eggs 'k???

I can't wait to see my 'wollo! Haven't seen pics of him in ages... LOL!



:inlove:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh my gosh, Tina! Bunny looks like my Casey-boy!







He's a rescue. The shelter said he was a Lab mix.No way!That boy HATES water! I think he'sgot some Chow and/or Husky in there somewhere, too.

His Shelter Pic:






I love your pics. I think Gracie is my favorite chicken. Lacy is really pretty, too.

Laura


----------



## CorkysMom

Great pics...MORE bunny pics!!!! 

Keely hasn't seen any new ones of the other big white bunnies lately and she's starting to feel alone!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Great pictures! How do you get your hens in atrance? I want to do that with my hens!!! lol. They are very prettyhens! Here are mine, they are just normal ones. 






This is babs, she is the hen that lays giant eggs!!






This is Ginger perching on the bunnies run, silly hen!






This is a pic of Bab's giant egg compared to ginger's normal one, itwas massive! Lol just thought i'd throw that one in for fun.

Hope you don't mind just when you said about the egg pics i was like "i have egg pics!" he he.


----------



## Jenniblu

Pictures and chicken updates. How coolis that? Your Ebony looks like my (or my brother's lol)Nicky. Is she as loud and spoiled? Yapper is kindof...ginormous!

And Bunny - she is cute. Reminds me of the dog at my local feed store in a way.She looks sweet and cuddly.

Bunnysrule - to trance a chicken just place them on their back withtheir head lower than the body and they will calm down and go into atrance-like state.Be careful doing this -it makesthe chickens abdominal organs press on their lungs and they can passout and/or suffocate if held like this for very long. It is agood way to trim flight feathers or do an general exam.


----------



## TinysMom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Oh and if that little Harlequin doe seemsto be missing from your house one day...it wasn't me, it wasStormy.
> 
> Tina


Aha....well...if Stormy is missing some day - it wasn't me...it was my 'tweebs wanting another friend!

Peg


----------



## Carolyn

GREAT Photos, Tina!

Love it how you get pictures of the babies as they're about to groom themselves. First Apollo, now Stormy.

Can't wait for Raspberry to see those chickens!! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Thanks Jenniblu, i will have to try that sometimes, maybe with babs tho, shes much more layed back than Ginger! lol


----------



## dajeti2

Zara, thank you Sweetie. The Bunny Crew all got their pictures taken today.

Jen, Bunny actually likes being outside. I guess I'm the onlyone who feels bad about her being outside. She loves it. 

Lyndsy, with all these hens of mine I may just have to send yousome eggs lmbo. Wollo pics are being added next.

Laura, OMGosh, they do look alot alike don't they. Bunny hatesthe water too. Jeremy and I took her swimming two days ago. It was sohot but she wouldn't go in hte water. We kinda didn't give her achoice. She felt so much better after a dip.

PGG, tell Keeley Wollo pics are on the way. I was taken backtoday at just how big he really is. I guess it's just that I see himeveryday that his size doesn't hit me. W:shock:W, he really is a bigboy.

Bunny_Rules63, thank you very much. Are your's Rhode IslandReds? They are very pretty. I have two RIR and I love thier color. Thatis one monster egg. 

Jenni, Hey girl, how are you? Yes, Mystery is very loud andterribly pampered. She pecks at hte front door to be let in and visitmom. Jeremy always brings her in. She usually sits on my shoulder as Itype lmbo. Yapper is 20 inches tall already. He is huge. He is soosweet. From everything I've read and heard I lucked out with him. Hefollows me around the yard. He's my buddy.

Carolyn, thanks. Apollo and Stormy are the two bunns that areconstantly grooming themselves. They hate to have a single hair out ofplace.I'm curious to see what Raspberrythinkstoo.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Everybunny got their pictures takentoday. Christa wasn't about to cooperate lmbo. She ran around for about30 minutes then decided that was enough and went back to her cage. Onthe way to her cage the little stinker jumped up on Apollo's cage andPEED on him.:shock::shock::shock:

I'll start with Apollo's pics for ya'll.
Apollo and his Mommy





















































Christa





















Hopi
















Binkying









Stormy
























Making friends with Wollo













We renamed Mitzy(sorry Bluemoonz) because she wasn't respondingto her name at all. Jeremy had her tranced the other night and I askedGypsy for bear names because she looked like a stuffed teddy bear. Hername is now KODA. She was being such a sweetheart today and lettingmommy take lots of pictures of her.
Here are Norman and Koda pics





























































Bunny napping on the couch









I've noticed that Koda's dewlap is finally filling out. Shelooks so cute with it. I'll try and get better pictures of everybunnytomorrow. I will also try and get better chicken pictures.

I hope y'all really enjoy them.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## naturestee

Yay, more pics! I absolutely loveNorman. And Apollo. And Hopi and hisbinkies. Okay, I love all of them!


----------



## cirrustwi

Those pictures are wonderful! Wollo isreally huge. LMBO I'm always amazed at how muchChrista and Hopi look alike. How is Stormy doing?

Harley loves it outside just like Bunny. He would probablystay out there all the time, but I feel so bad about it too.He makes me nuts because he barks this yappy bark at the wild rabbitsin our yard. He doesn't understand why they won't come playwith him. He will come swimming with you anytime.He LOVES the water. He had a baby pool, but last week he wasout playing in it and I fell asleep (wonder why...Abby?) he destroyedthe pool. Shawn is going to get him another one this weekendbecause otherwise I have to take him to the river daily or he goes nutsand then he has to have a bath and as much as he loves the water, hewants to play in it, so he hates a bath.

I have to take some new pictures...The girls are growing before my eyes.

Any chances of getting a picture of that Snapper?

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

*naturestee wrote:*


> Yay, more pics! I absolutely loveNorman. And Apollo. And Hopi and hisbinkies. Okay, I love all of them!


You are so funny lmbo.

OH Peg, Stormy said the whole reason she wants your Harlequindoe kit is so she will have a friend to play with. She's packing mybunnynap kit as I type.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

THERE'S MY WOLLO!

WOW! What a handsome little man he is!

Tina what great pics you've taken. I LOVE the mid air binky ones! 

I see Jer in there too! tell him we say hello from the Jungle!:wave:

LOVE THE PICS (as usaul)

:blueribbon:

:heart:

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## dajeti2

Jen, I was telling Dale how much Harleyenjoyed his swimming pool that we are getting Noah one and the chickenson. They love water, these chickens think they are ducks lmbo.

Christa and Hopi look more alike everyday. It still amazes mehow two bunnies from two different litters can look so much alike. Theysure didn't start off that way, which makes it even more amazing.

Stormy, is finally doing better. She refused to leave her cagefor days after Misty passed. We were considering going and getting hera friend to help. We opened her cage door about 2 days ago and she cameout. She was racing through the house, doing binkies and flopped forthe first time about 2 feet from me. I am on cloud 9.

I am adding some Nipper pics for you right now. He's gotten sobig so fast.W:shock:W, they must be the Flemish of the turtleworld.

*************

Lyndsy, Hi Sweetie. I'm hoping all the bunns and chickens willcooperate better tomorrow. These guys and gals wore me out today.

Jeremy says HI JUNGLE!!! He said thank you very much. Jeremysaid he wants Monkey pics. Cross my heart he said it, not me lmbo.Although now that he mentions it that would be great.

Tina


----------



## bunsforlife

I still am in shock everytime I see Apollo pictures  He is so BIG!

Anubis wont get that big but we still love him =)

And that is one monster egg :shock:


----------



## dajeti2

Bunsforlife, Anubis is gorgeous. I lookforward to the day that Blue Flemish reach Apollo's size. Blue isdefinitely a color that once get some expreience under my belt that Iwant to breed. I love that color. Any chance I can see some more ofAnubis. I can't get enough of him.

Jen, here are some Nipper pics. He's grown an inch sine we found him.:shock:

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Poking his head out


----------



## dajeti2

Enough with the flash Lady, I'm out of here.


----------



## irishmist

Jeepers Tina!

Apollo is almost as long as you are, I just bet if you stood him up onhis hind legs he is as big as your son lol. Thank goodnessthey have good temperments. I certainly would not want to becharged by a bunny that size.... LOL it is scary enough when it is a 2lb bunny lol

Susan

All yer critters are B E A utiful!


----------



## mambo101

Love the new photos. What a good lookin' crew.


----------



## 

So Ok I cant picka favorite well I canbut I want to be fair ! . Everyoneis looking soooogood Tina .It looks like Apollo has growna foot since the last timeyou posted pictures of him. WOW!! 

How much is Christa weighing inat now ? Her sibling Hershy isjust barely 4 pounds , heisnt ever going to make weight .I do beleve withthose Two the word MINI!is going to be litteral . 

Look at Stormy what a little doll she is !!!! 

Norman and Koda , what can I say they are looking Good!!!

Nipper is growing super fast WOW! must bethe weather , I havent seenone grow that fast up here . Questionwith Nipper , when he openshis mouth is there alittle fishing worm in there ? curious, wouldnt want you to havethe WRONG Snapping Turtle! 

The Dog! wont go there , have already expressed feelings about that . 

Great Pictures though !! I Love Them Keep them coming !!


----------



## dajeti2

Susan, :laugh:I am 5'1'' andApollo is 35'' stretched out. I thank God he is so loving and laidback. He could put me in the hospital if he wantedto.:shock::shock:Thank you.

********************

Mambo, thank you very much. Sadly hte guinea pig can't comehere to stay. I was going to keep him in my room and with Bunny I justwouldn't trust her around him. I'm hoping I can get one once the rabbitroom is done.

**********************

Gypsy, I'm scared to see how much more Apollo is going to grow.I always wanted a big bunny and I got that and then some lmbo.

Christa weighs 3.3 pounds. She is still very little. She issuch a pampered princess. Now she won't eat her papaya or pineappleunless I hold it for her.

Hopi has gotten really good lately about not charging andbiting. Or it could be because we've wised up and don't put our feet onthe floor when he's out.:?Either way his behavior hasfinally seemed to straighten itself out...yeah!!

Norman and Koda are coming out of their shell more and more each day. I got nudges from both of them today.

Stormy, I can't get over how wonderful she looks. She's such a pretty baby but I think I may be biased.

Nipper, nope no worm. He is still so good about being handled.He's yet to try and nip. I think this weather certainly isaplaying factor in his growth. Everything this year seemsbigger than on average.

Thanks. I miss pics of your crew, but totally understand.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> OH Peg, Stormy said the whole reason she wants your Harlequindoe kit is so she will have a friend to play with. She's packing mybunnynap kit as I type.
> 
> Tina


That's great - Tiny's setting out the bunnynapping trap since he knowsI really REALLY want Stormy. (He won't let me getApollo). We'll let you know when she gets here....

Should I be checking the Amtrak station for her train?

Peg

P.S. I do like all of your bunnies - but Stormy just catches my fancy....


----------



## dajeti2

Peg, please don't take this wrongplease. I never liked Lionheads. But I saw that picture of youHarlequin doe for your pet line and OMGosh is she ever pretty. You havesome really pretty rabbits. I love the kit too. I wish I wascloser because I would so have to have her or one like her. I loveHarlequins.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Peg, please don't take this wrong please. I neverliked Lionheads. But I saw that picture of you Harlequin doe for yourpet line and OMGosh is she ever pretty. You have some really prettyrabbits. I love the kit too. I wish I was closer because Iwould so have to have her or one like her. I love Harlequins.
> 
> Tina


Tina,

I understand - some folks just don't care for lionheads. MissBea is so hilarious though - no matter what I do to her cage - it seemslike she can get out. She then goes around and appears to letothers out - because now I can't get Beauty in her cage either....well- I'm learning to but I had to fix it so no one could open the door.

Miss Bea is truly a special rabbit. She is just too smart tostay in a cage like a lot of bunnies that breeders have...she gets sobored. When she is out of her cage - you can almost see asmile on her face...

Her kit (harlequin) is turning out to be much the same way - gettingout of the playpen somehow....and trying to open the cage that itsfriends are in. Meathead is her daughter and that little girlreally keeps me laughing...

Anyway - I do understand because there are some rabbits I just don't care for either....

Peg

P.S. I do really like Stormy....you're so blessed to haveher! Oh - and if you check out my thread (if you haven'talready) you'll see Miss Bea playing "statue" by the fireplace -hopingI won't see her.


----------



## Shuu

How much does Apollo weigh? He's massive! I love it.


----------



## dajeti2

Peg, Actually hte more I see yours the more I like them. Espcially Miss Bea and her kit. 

Misty was our Houdini. No matter what type of gate or barricadewe put up she'd always be where she wasn't supposed to be. I sounderstand escape bunnies lmbo.

I like that picture of her in the fireplace.

Thank you so much. Stormy is so sweet. She is certainly apretty girl. I thank God every morning that she is still here with me.That all my rabbits are here with me and I pray for them each night inmy prayers.

***********

Shuu, Apollo is 19 pounds now. It's funny about six months agoI was so bummed because he had quit growing. I wanted a monster bunny.About a month later he started growing again and W:shock:W I have mymonster bunny lmbo. I couldn't ask for a sweeter rabbit than Apollo.He's my heart rabbit. 

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom

"I am 5'1'' and Apollo is 35'' stretched out."

:shock:I am only 25" bigger than arabbit! He's HUGE!!! but whatta mushy baby he is! the binky picturesare great i love those "in action" photos! everybunny and chicken, andturtle and doggy...(lol am i forgetting any ..gettin hard to keep count)looks so happy, Tina !


----------



## dajeti2

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> "I am 5'1'' and Apollo is 35'' stretched out."
> 
> :shock:I am only 25" bigger than arabbit! He's HUGE!!! but whatta mushy baby he is! the binky picturesare great i love those "in action" photos! everybunny and chicken, andturtle and doggy...(lol am i forgetting any ..gettin hard to keep count)looks so happy, Tina !






YupApollo is a horse lmbo. Don't feel bad there aredays I have trouble keeping count of them all. I am currently at 22critters. OK it just sounds wrong when I say it that way lmbo. PlusPrecious and Doran as soon as I can find a way to get themhere.

They all make my life and hands full.

Tina


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Wow what cute rabbits! Apollo looks like a giantteddy! Give him a big hug for me please?:hug: The binky shot is great,how did you get that? I never have my camera when they do somethingfunny. Oh well. My hens are hybreeds but i think they must havesomeRhode island red in them somewhere, especially Ginger,she looks red when the sun shines of her feathers! lol.:henandchicks:

Edit:spelling


----------



## CorkysMom

Great pics!! Apollo, SUCH a moose!! Now Keelydoesn't feel so alone in the "big bunny" department!! Its sofunny when she's out in the bunny room (tiled)...you here hop,THUMP...sounds like an elephant is loose in there....specially if yourdownstairs!! I'm sure Apollo is the same way!!

Love the mid-binky pics! Too cool!!! Everyone looks great!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Is that where Christa, um, marked him? Poor Wollo!I love that big boy. Give him a hug for me. I wanta bunny big enough to hug! 

Laura


----------



## dajeti2

Bunnys_Rule, I happened to luck out. Ihad the camera ready for taking pictures to post when he started doingbinkies. I jst started taking pictures and W:shock:W I got those twoshots. These rabbits probably think the camera is permantly attached tomy face lmbo.

Apollo says Thank You. I gave him a big extra snuggle and anextra piece of dried pineapple fo you. He loves that stuff.

**************

PGG, It is hilarious. We can hear Apollo runningaround from outside.:shock::shock::shock:I bet Keely is thesame way with this,lmbo, Apollo binkies and the dishes in the cabinetrattle. Everytime he binkies when he lands again he get's this look onhis face like" W:shock:W, I was able to do that again" It'shilarious.

***************

Laura, yup, poor Wollo. I feel so bad for him. Not only doesChrista pee on him then he had to have a bath. Never a dull moment herelmbo.

Tina


----------



## Zee

Tina, 

The new pics are just GREAT !!!!!

I knew Apollo was big, but BLIMEY !!!!! he's HUGE !!!

The first pic of Stormy, reminds me so much of Poppy.

All your buns are on my napping list !!!!!

:zoro:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Thanks Tina.I tried to give Ruby a hugtoday and she ran off, she was way to intrested in her box so I gaveher and Millie some raisins ( after some begging, lol)and theypractically ate my hand off! Bad little bunnies!:bunnydance:


----------



## dajeti2

Zara, It's hard to get an idea of howbig he really is until an adult is holding him and you have somereference. He's my big baby.

I was going to ask you about Poppy. Do you know what breed Poppy is? I'm just curious.

Thank you very much. I'm hoping to get some good pictures today or tomorrow. 

NO NO NOBunnynapping.

Theyare my babies and they are staying here. You are too funny. I havemissed you.

Tina


----------



## Zee

He is a BIG BOY !!!!

I have no idea what breed Poppy is. All I know is that she's black is about 1yr old, and is smaller than Loo.

Missed you too Hon !!!

Be thankful that I'm here, and your there !!!! I would be knocking on your door by now !!! LOL


----------



## dajeti2

I soooo wish I would have you knockingon my door. Could you imagine the fun we'd have. Dale is going to bepicking me up an international calling card, so hopefully I'll be ableto give you a call one day real soon.

Tina


----------



## Zee

I am just imagine all the fun at yours !!!!

Oh, that would be so cool. Fingers crossed, Dale is able to.

hone:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh My Gosh - how wonderful is that pic!!! That boy is just tooo mellowfor words. Those binky shots are terrific too. In fact, they are allterrific 

Jan


----------



## dajeti2

Zara, he is definitely getting one so hopefully this weekend or hte next I'l be calling you.

***********

Jan, that is quickly becoming one of my favorite pictures ofhim. He doesn't care what I do to him, well except the syringe ofpineapple, I am so lucky he knows he can trust me completely so henever fights anything I do to him. 

He's a character alright. So is Hopi. That boy is the King ofbinkies. He does them nonstop. I just happened to have the camera readythis time.

Tina


----------



## Zee

*:groupparty:

dajeti2 wrote: *


> Zara, he isdefinitely getting one so hopefully this weekend or the next I'l becalling you.
> 
> Tina


----------



## lyndsy

Tina, Jer!

I put up some more Monkey pics for "Jeremy"....

LMBO!

Glad to see all is well in the Acres!

:love:

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## cirrustwi

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> He's a character alright. So is Hopi. That boy isthe King of binkies. He does them nonstop. I just happened to have thecamera ready this time.


You should see Sampson's binkies! He gets up on my bed and when he binkies, he goes over my head!

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Lyndsy. OMGosh!! When Jeremy saw whatyou wrote, he has hopping beside me, patting my arm telling me hurry upmom, I wanna see the Monkeys.:shockerhaps I passed on thePicture Monster gene.

Jen, I would have freaked the first time Apollo did somethinglike that lmbo. Hopi has just started this thing were he will literallyBinky for a good 15-20 minutes pretty much nonstop.:shock:He's a little mad man.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Sorry, double post


----------



## Carolyn

Excellent Pictures, Tina!! 

:inlove:


----------



## Lyssie_boo

Aww I love your bunnies. They are socute.Apollo is so big. He looks like Snowy, but Snowy is onlylittle. I love Coda, that nameis from Brother Bear. I likethat.

Alyssa


----------



## Pangster

:love: They are all very cute bunnies!! I love them too!! So lucky that you can hold all your bunnies!!


----------



## Lissa

Oh my God!!! Hahaha:laugh:I LOVE that guy!!! BREED HIM!!!

Those are the BEST PICTURES EVER!!! :clap:Love the binky shots! 

:blueribbon:


----------



## dajeti2

Carolyn, thank you Sweetie. As soon as I am feeling better I will take some better ones.

***********

Alyssa, Gypsy gave me the name Koda. When we trance her shelooks loke a little stuffed teddy bear, so Koda just fit her perfectand she answers to it. Thank you.

*********

Pangster, Thank you very much. I handle them and pick them upeveryday. They are so used to it now we can pretty do whatever we wantwith them. Plus it makes cutting their nails soo much easier.

**************

Lissa, I've already contacted Apollo's breeder and are at thetop of the waiting list for a light gray doe. I am still amazed I gotthose binky shots. I'm glad you like the pictures.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Lissa, I've already contacted Apollo's breeder and are at thetop of the waiting list for a light gray doe. I am still amazed I gotthose binky shots. I'm glad you like the pictures.
> 
> Tina


:shockoes this mean we'll be seeing baby Wollo's soon??!?


----------



## dajeti2

FreddysMom, Well, our baby hasn't evenbeen born yet. So then it will be 2 months before she comes home andthen we will wait until she is between 12-14 months old when we breedthem. :bunnydance:

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom

they are gonna be so cute when it finally happens!!


----------



## dajeti2

I am really excited but a littlewottied. For the first long while I am going to be watching her like ahawk. We are all reallt excited. We just have to decide on her name. Sofar we are considering Adara or Damara.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom

I like Adara


----------



## LuvaBun

Apollo and Adara - hmmm, yes, that has a nice sound toit 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Tina, have you considered offering up Apollo's"services"? I don't think we can wait two years to see Wollobabies! Go on, let the big stud have a little fun! 

Laura


----------



## Lissa

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Lissa, I've already contacted Apollo's breeder and are at thetop of the waiting list for a light gray doe. I am still amazed I gotthose binky shots. I'm glad you like the pictures.
> 
> Tina


:groupparty:


----------



## Jenniblu

I love your most recent pictures.Apollo and Stormy together makes me think of that song "Ebony andIvory" - they look too cute together. Did I ever tell youthat I have an uncle named Norman? He has a round face likeyour bunny too lol!

Oh and you just have to kiss sweet fluffy Bunny on the snout forme. She is such a cute looking girl. Nipper - whatcan I say about him except that he is cute as a littlebutton. Then again, all your critters are.

Now, this picture says a thousand words. Apollo loves hismommy; you can the love on his face. He is such a sweetbunny...


----------



## dajeti2

Jeremy studied Greece in school. Heloved it so much that he named Athena and Apollo. We decided that allour Flemish will have Greek names.

Here's our dilema, we have five names we simply love. We are trying to decide which would be best. The names are:

Adara-Beauty
Aldara-Winged Gift
Amara-Unfading
Damara-Gentle
Titania-Giant

I am really partial to Damara, Jeremy loves Adara and Dalewon't pick one. We have plenty of time to figure it out. It's so hardwith such pretty names for a pretty girl. 

Tina


----------



## rabbitgirl

*Laura wrote: *


>


can't....stop.....laughing.....whoa, look at the STUD!!!

Rose


----------



## dajeti2

Jenni, that is just too funny. Is yourUncle an in your face kind of guy like Norman is lmbo. He is alwaysright in my face constantly nudging. Thank you, I am verylucky I have such sweet babies.

Rose, that picture was hilarious anyway but now I can't stop laughing even harder now when I see it.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

My Norman is the youngest on my mom's side ofthe family and is really close to the youngestsister in thefamily who is a little older than him. They came from a largefamiily of 11 kids. 

Whenever he is around her, he's always trying to get her attention,"Hey N__, did I ever tell you what happened at the storeyesterday?" "N__, you want anything to drink? Wantme to fix you a plate?" I have a large family, but we arepretty close. Some, like my Uncle Norman and my Aunt N__ arecloser because of the age differences.


----------



## Lissa

*Laura wrote: *


>


That's Great!!:laugh:


----------



## dajeti2

Jenni, you are so lucky. My family is really small and not near as close as I'd like. 

It never ceases to amaze how different each bunny's personalityis yet they all love us the same. I spent years searching for theperfect pet. Now, as long as I live there will always be rabbits inlife and at laest one Flemish.

Tina


----------



## Zee

Hi Tina !

I was bored at home today, so I did these for you. Hope you like them

*APOLLO
*





*MIZTY*





*STORMY*





*And leave the best for last

MISTY*


----------



## dajeti2

This is a bit of a rant and a cry for help all in one. Here's the story, sorry if it gets a bit long and heated.

I have about 6 deer that call my yard and surrounding woodshome. One of the does has a sever limp where someone shot her andwounded her.

Two nights ago, somebody driving by at 11pm stops in front ofmy yard, turns his high beams on and angles his truck so the lights onhis truck bath the yard. What's he doing right? He's spotting deer, thedeer in my yard.:X:X:X:X

Last night I was laying on the couch. I am battling a kidneyinfection, the flu and severe allergies. I hear someone whistlingoutside. It's about 10pm. I thought I was just hearing things. That'suntil some stupid *ss fool walks into my kerosene tank and startsgiggling. 

I realize I have not one but two drunk sons of you know whats.These a**holes are poaching. They are hunting out of season andtrespassing. It's because of a**holes like this possum have nopredators and have had a popultaion explosion. They are the reasonthere are too many prey species with very little predators to controlthe population.

Last year I found 10 dee shot within 500 yards of my house withonly the choicest cuts removed. They killed these deer for 5 pounds ofmeat and left them to rot.

Well, I'd had enough. I grabbed the spotter and the rifle andwent outside. Walked the front of the house and heard these well Ican't say, in the woods directly behind my house. Jeremy said he wasscared. I told him in a loud voice"It's ok baby, it's just some mother8888888 thinking they are funny. Well they're gona be laughing all theway to the hospital with a big ole bullet hole in 'em" They took offlike rats on a sinking ship.

I've called the cops, and the game wardens. Sadly this isn'tthe first time either. So suffice it to say we have laid traps andtighened security even more here. We are safe and sound. I am soworried about the deer. I don't feed them in anyway. There is just somereally good grazing here I guess.

Please if you ever see someone hunting illegally call the cops or game waden. This mess has got to stop.

Tina


----------



## naturestee

They are spotting by yourHOUSE??!?!?!?!?!?! That's so dangerous! What if youor Jeremy or Dale had been out there?


----------



## dajeti2

OMGoshthey are stunning!!!!!! I love them soooooooo much.I am goingto print them so I will always have them. I am also going to print andframe them to hang above their cages. YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug:



These rabbits are trying to kill me. Everybunny got a freshMaple stick today and two leaves each. They loved them. A few minuteslater, I'm sitting in front of the computer when it sounds like someonehas started a war in my kitchen.

I get up and hobble to the kitchen, scared to death. Here's what these crazy bunnies are doing:

Hopi thinks his stick is a skinny girlfriend or something:shock::shock:


Christa has decided the stick is the enemy and she has to killit. She's throwing her's from one end of her cage to the other,stopping long enough to dig at it


Koda is hitting Norman in the head and the cage bars all at the same time


Norman is constanly pushing his stick under and behind him so Koda don't get it


Stormy :shock:the stick is bigger than she is and she is slinging this thing all over her cage


Apollo he's running from one end of his cage to the other withthe stick in his mouth running it across his cage. You know howconvicts in the movies run a tin cup across the bars, well this is thebunny version.

They are having a blast scaring mom to death. I just got 100 new gray hairs.:shock::shock::X:X

Tina


----------



## Zee

*Your Welcome !!!!!!

With the buns "Escape from Alcatraz!"
:rofl:

dajeti2 wrote:*


> OMGoshthey are stunning!!!!!! I love them soooooooo much.I am goingto print them so I will always have them. I am also going to print andframe them to hang above their cages. YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> These rabbits are trying to kill me. Everybunny got a freshMaple stick today and two leaves each. They loved them. A few minuteslater, I'm sitting in front of the computer when it sounds like someonehas started a war in my kitchen.
> 
> I get up and hobble to the kitchen, scared to death. Here's what these crazy bunnies are doing:
> 
> Hopi thinks his stick is a skinny girlfriend or something:shock::shock:
> 
> 
> Christa has decided the stick is the enemy and she has tokill it. She's throwing her's from one end of her cage to the other,stopping long enough to dig at it
> 
> 
> Koda is hitting Norman in the head and the cage bars all at the same time
> 
> 
> Norman is constanly pushing his stick under and behind him so Koda don't get it
> 
> 
> Stormy :shock:the stick is bigger than she is and she is slinging this thing all over her cage
> 
> 
> Apollo he's running from one end of his cage to the otherwith the stick in his mouth running it across his cage. You know howconvicts in the movies run a tin cup across the bars, well this is thebunny version.
> 
> They are having a blast scaring mom to death. I just got 100 new gray hairs.:shock::shock::X:X
> 
> Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Zara, is your IM on?

Naturestee, it is incredibly dangerous. They just don't care.When that doe got shot in the back leg it happened in broad daylight inmy yard. 100 yards from where Jeremy and I were snuggling on thecouch.

The game warden called me back. The can set up dummies in myyard and get these jerks that way. My only problem with that is I stillhave stupid and sometimes drunk SOB's shooting in my yard.

I'm going to talk to Dale and see what he thinks.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Tina,

I made something special for you. You have been going through so much lately.


----------



## Zee

Tina my IM was on last night. Strange that you didn't see me online. I was here until 3 am this morning.
*
dajeti2 wrote: *


> Zara, is your IM on?
> 
> Naturestee, it is incredibly dangerous. They just don't care.When that doe got shot in the back leg it happened in broad daylight inmy yard. 100 yards from where Jeremy and I were snuggling on thecouch.
> 
> The game warden called me back. The can set up dummies in myyard and get these jerks that way. My only problem with that is I stillhave stupid and sometimes drunk SOB's shooting in my yard.
> 
> I'm going to talk to Dale and see what he thinks.
> 
> Tina


----------



## Lissa

Sweetpeesmommie, that is so neat!


----------



## rabbitgirl

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> I get up and hobble to the kitchen, scared to death. Here's what these crazy bunnies are doing:
> 
> Hopi thinks his stick is a skinny girlfriend or something:shock::shock:




lololololol

boys will be boys!:shock:


----------



## dajeti2

SPM, OMGosh, It's abslutely gorgeous. Ican't thank you enough. I sat here and cried. It means so much when youand Zara and Ally and others do this for me.Thank you SPM :hug:

Zara, how Sweetie, I'm sorry, It was the IM acting up again. I missed talking to you.

Lissa, That picture is gorgeous. Speaking of pictures, any new pictures you can share.

Rose, Of all things I expected to see him doing with his stick,it wasn't that. I was like boy you are going to get a splinter.Apparently he didn't care.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

Holey moley buddy! It's NEVER a dull moment in the acres eh? LMBO!

What a bunch of SOB's shooting in your yard! There's all sorts out there eh?!?!?

I'm glad to know you are all safe and sound!

As far as breeding Mr.Wollo pants.....

ummmmmmm, I believe i'm on the list........

Just kidding! 

hug n kisses to you all!



:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## Lissa

I think you should breed Apollo with Cali. :wink:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

You are welcome Tina. I was just bored and myfriend does this stuff. So she told me that she used regular paintprogram so I pulled it up and started to play with it.


----------



## Zee

Hey T !

Missed talking to you too ! Might be offine later for a while, upgrading my software. but will let you know when im back.

:hug:


----------



## dajeti2

Lyndsy, I wouldn't know what to do if wehad a day when nothing happened lmbo. You are definitely on the listfor a Wollo baby. We love love the Jungle.

Lissa, Cali is spayed so that can't happen.We arewaiting for Apollo's girlfriend to be born. That just don't sound rightdoes it?:shock:

I love the picture. I am going to print a copy off for everybunny's scrap books. I can't thank you enough.

Zara, :shock:I just noticed you called me T. That'swhat my sister's and my twin nieces call me. I hope you get onlinesoon. I'm going through IM withdrawl.

I am praying that Kineta gets to come here to live. It islooking good so far. We just need to find her transport to theconvention in Indy from Peg's house. I will keep everyone posted.

I know it is probably too soon but I love her so much already Iam going to add her pictures here. Peg named her Harley and Jeremychose the name Kineta. It means Active and from all I've been told byPeg, it suits her well.

Kineta


















I have been cutting every one's nails and they are so nothappy. Christa peed on poor Apollo's head again. So not only did babyboy get his nails done, he had to get a bath and I cleaned his scentglands. He is not a real happy camper right now. He's down right peevedwith me.

Everyone got dandelion leaves today. Koda and Norman freakedout. You would have thought I put a snake in there. I grabbed them outand cut them up into smaller pieces and they inhaled them.:disgust:

It's only supposed to be in the 70's here tomorrow so I amhoping to take the bunny crew outside-finally- to play and photosessions. I am also going to be getting more chicken pictures andNipper.

Oh, Nipper doesn't like Dale. He is always going after himwhenever Dale gets too close to his tank. He only does it to Dale.Kinda cute but kinda scary. He's a little guy now but he won't staysmall forever. The weird thing is Dale has never done anything tohim.

Jeremy starts school on Monday.:tears2:I am going to miss mybuddy's company during the day. We are taking him shopping on Saturdayfor school supplies and back to school clothes. Where did the summergo.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom

she is so cute! she looks like a lil puff ball!


----------



## lyndsy

Oh TIna another sweetheart added to the zoo crew!

She is just adorable! and I LOVE THE NAME! WAY TO GO JEREMY!:blueribbon:Next time I need a name i'm commng to you!

The summer just flew by, didn't it?!?!? Tell Jer, I hope he has fun onsaturday, picking out new clothes, **** SPEND ALL THIER $$$$$JER!****:brat:

Lyndsy, I wouldn't know what to do if we had a day when nothinghappened lmbo. You are definitely on the list for a Wollo baby. We lovelove the Jungle

YAY alittle Wollo running in the jungle....:apollo:I'veALWAYS wanted a flemmish, and I could NEVER find a breeder in Canada,close to me.... I even looked last night....

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## CorkysMom

I wanna know how she pulled off convincing Daleshe needed yet another bunny!!! She sure is a cutie tho!!!Congrats Tina!


----------



## dajeti2

FreddysMom, I have always wanted a fuzzy bunny. Kineta is going to be a dream come true.

*********************

Lyndsy, Jeremy is really good at picking names for these guysand gals. I told him what you said and he said anything for the MonkeyMom. He just adores you and all the Monkeys. 

Jeremy has already said we are going to be SOO broke this week by the time he gets done.:shock::shock:

It would definitely be next year some time, so you better start buttering Peter up now.
:hug:and :kiss:to you and the Monkeys. We Love the Jungle!!

********************

PGG, Stormy has been missing Misty. She loves her playtimedon't get me wrong. Yet, she always runs up to Apollo and wants togroom him and he won't let her. She moves on to Hopi and he wantsnothing to do with her. Koda and Norman ignore her and she finally laysin the middle of the floor looking at them. It's really sad. 

I told Dale she needs a friend. I wasn't openly looking becauseI truly believe that the right one would come along and I would justknow. The second I saw Harley I knew. At that point Peg was keeping herso I decided to wait. Peg made the hard decision of re-homing Harley. Itold Peg I would love to buy her but had no way to get her here.

Kineta is going to be spayed and hopefully bonded to Stormy.They are going to be about the same size full grown. Kineta sounds alotlike Misty in personality and energy. So I think they are going to hitit off beautifully.

When I told Dale he was like NO!! I said Yes!! He said NO againand I said yes. He said you already told her yes? I told him yes I did.He said what's done is done-which is Dale speak for You are going to doit anyway so I get to throw a token complaint now and then.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I told Dale she needs a friend. I wasn't openlylooking because I truly believe that the right one would come along andI would just know. The second I saw Harley I knew. At that point Pegwas keeping her so I decided to wait. Peg made the hard decision ofre-homing Harley. I told Peg I would love to buy her but had no way toget her here.
> 
> Kineta is going to be spayed and hopefully bonded to Stormy.They are going to be about the same size full grown. Kineta sounds alotlike Misty in personality and energy. So I think they are going to hitit off beautifully.


I want to add a bit more to this.....I hope Tina doesn'tmind. Kineta is actually a gift to Tina's family.I'm so happy that Kineta is going there because I know I'll get to seeher grow up.

As I told Tina in a PM, I had thought about offering her to Tina when Iwas first thinking of rehoming her - but I figured Dale might say noand I wasn't sure Tina liked her THAT much. So, I was goingto keep her until I could find a special home for her. Then,I started praying about it and realized I needed to let Harley/Kinetago....now I have such peace about her new home.

I've been trying to get her used to her new name - but I don't want totell her what it means lest she thinks she should play MORE than shedoes now. At least she hasn't jumped out of the playpen againyet....and with new babies....I'm going to be needing to move the olderlitters to Tiny's old cage so the new babies can have theplaypen....which means Kineta will get to live in Tiny's old cage withher cousins and littermates for a bit!

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Peg that is so nice of you to do that for tinaand Stormy. I feel so bad for Stormy and hopefully this will work out.I will send you some good vibes for the bonding to do well.


----------



## CorkysMom

Thats great Tina....heh, good idea playing thatcard..of COURSE Stormy needs a friend...how sad she gives up and lookssad in the middle of the room...   She's a realbeauty.....glad she's going to such a great home!


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I'd surprise Tina with some picturesof her baby in the playpen after playing all yesterdayafternoon. She is just such a sweetie - but she wassort of worn out too...


----------



## lyndsy

It would definitely be next year some time, so you better start buttering Peter up now.
NO PROBLEM! ANYTHING for a wollo baby!:love:

Jeremy has already said we are going to be SOO broke this week by the time he gets done.:shock::shock:

atta boy!:wink:


I told him what you said and he said anything for the Monkey Mom. He just adores you and all the Monkeys. 

and we ADORE him too!:inlove:

We love all of the ZOO CREW! You guys ROCK!

:kiss:


----------



## dajeti2

Peg, of course I don't mind. I just can't thank you enough. 





Kinetapictures. Look at her. It's amazing how much I love her already.:tears2:She is so beautiful. Thank you so much.

****************

SPM, thank you very much.

****************

Pgg, it is reallysad to watch. Shewasalways grooming Misty. I truly believe thatthey are going tohit it off great. I'm going to see how they do with their cages neareach other.

****************

Lyndsy, Peter thinks Emma is big, oh boy. You always crack me up. Jeremy can't stop giggling.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

That baby is so adorable. I can't waitto see her when she grows up. Although, I couldn't wait forSampson to get big and now I want him to slow down! (I waslike that with our Great Danes. I couldn't wait for huge dogsand then I totally missed these little puppies.)

Kisses to the Zoo Crew!

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Jen, :laugh:I was the same way withApollo. I wanted a big huge rabbit, and now I'm like who said you couldgrow up. I'm like that with all of them. I'm a goof. Thank you, I loveher markings.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

Lyndsy, Peter thinks Emma is big, oh boy. You always crack me up. Jeremy can't stop giggling.


oh, he'll get over it! after he's the wollo baby!:apollo:


----------



## dajeti2




----------



## irishmist

Too bad I don't drive because I am at the edgeof Indiana. If there is anyone gonna come up that way withthe bunny.. they sure could at least stop and kick their shoes off forawhile... Hmmmmm.... sneaky thought.... I could stash one one of mybabies in with Kineta ... EVIL PLANS IN THE WORKS.... bwah hah ha

susan


----------



## dajeti2

You and that baby are going to get me killed or divorced lol. 

That is so sweet of you to offer. :hug:

Tina


----------



## irishmist

Bunnies take precidence over marriage.... Sorry.... especially ones with little WHITE NOSES!



Susan


----------



## dajeti2

You're killing me, you're really killing me.

Must stay strong, Hey Dale, No Must StayStrong


----------



## TinysMom

Tina, 

I know the feeling....I keep looking at her squirrelish gray colored ones and wanting one.

Then I say to myself, "Wait a minute gal...you have blue...you have chin....breed your own squirrel colored rabbit..."

But that's not the same as having one from a forum member!


----------



## FreddysMom

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> You're killing me, you're really killing me.
> 
> Must stay strong, Hey Dale, No Must StayStrong


LOL Tina if you keep this up, there's not going to be anymore room left for you, Jeremy and Dale!!


----------



## irishmist

But Peg.... you need to start somewhere with *SOMEONE'S *squirrel coloured bunny.

Tina... Will call habitat for humanity... see if they willshelter your bunnies cuz if you remain on this board for much longer ..you will need another house.

LOL

WHITE NOSE WHITE NOSE WHITE NOSE..... did I mention that he has white on the tips of his toes?

Susan


----------



## dajeti2

Peg, I so have to be strong. It's not easy though. 

FreddysMom, tell me about it lmbo.

When all is said and done we will have 10-12 houserabbits. That doesn't include 11 chickens, two dogs-Bunny is a biggirl, numerous fish, a frog and a turtle.

Tina


----------



## Zee

Hey Sweet !!!

I just couldn't resist. Just for the new addition

IM is always on, let me know when your online later.


----------



## dajeti2

Zara, :hug:, I love it so much:love:. Thank you, Thank you, Thank You.

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Tina


----------



## Zee

You Welcome Honey !!!!!


----------



## dajeti2

Zara, you have a real gift Sweetie.

Susan, NO kidding about needing another house lmbo. Thecritters far out number the humans at thispoint.:shock:

I must try and be strong and you are making soooooo hard with all that cuteness.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> When all is said and done we will have 10-12 houserabbits. That doesn't include 11 chickens, two dogs-Bunny is a biggirl, numerous fish, a frog and a turtle.
> 
> Tina


Oh, come on Tina!! You need more! Please, you haven't even begun to catch up with me. LMBO

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Jen, I'm afraid if I catch up to you I may have to come live with you

.:shock::laugh:

Dale and I are looking at getting a bigger house. He's alreadysaid once we move I can haveas many as I want...oh was thatSo the wrong thing to say to me.

I am taking it one step at a time and one or two bunnies at a time.

Tina


----------



## Lissa

*TinysMom wrote: *


>




A lionhead??!?! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## dajeti2

Lissa, I know can you believe it? She is a cutie. I can't wait.

Tina


----------



## Lissa

So cute! I love lionhead.


----------



## dajeti2

Shhh don't tell but I am thinking aboutgetting another as well. I am not sure and thinking on it real hardbefore I say anything more. Shhh 

Tina


----------



## irishmist

ESPECIALLY FOR YOU TINA.....LMAO


----------



## lyndsy

WOW!

I'm moving the Jungle to your house! You seem to be able to squeeze allthe animals you want in there.... how would the Acres residents feelabout joining sides with the jungle!

I can move in......onder:hmmmmmmm.....

TOMORROW!

:kiss:


----------



## dajeti2

Susan, That is tooooo much. How can Isay no to that much cuteness. Ugh, I must be strong but you are makingit SOOOOO hard.





***************

Lyndsy, C'mondown.





The Acres and The Jungle hmmmm this could work.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

Well Tina, Peter's on board with the wollo baby!

YAY! I told him this morning, that you were thinking of having wollobabies, and I wanted one... he saidwhat the heck is a 'wollo baby'?

:laugh:

So I told him Apollo was the most gorgeous gentle boy EVER, and Ishowed him pics of how Jer, can carry him around, and ho he has astroller and EVERYTHING, he said "now that's a rabbit! So when aregetting him?" 

I'M IN!:jumpforjoy:

all my love to the acres,

:love:


----------



## dajeti2

Way to go winning Peter over.:highfive:As soon as I know y'all will know. Iso hate waiting lol, but it is going to be worth it in the end.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

I just got great news. 

I was sitting outside smoking a cigarette when a strange carpulled into the driveway. Now in this neck of the woods this issomething new.

A woman gets out asking if I was the one that had a problemwithsomeone in the yard. She asked me when it happened, whathappened etc. She finally lets me in why she's asking so manyquestions. Apparently these same creeps were at my neighbor's house thesame night.

She too grabbed a gun and chased them off and she could justbarely make them out running down the hill. You guessed it right intomy yard. She too has called the cops.

She may know who it is and has given the information to thecops. They are going to be questioning the individuals. The Dept. ofFish and Game is also involved.

Maybe the people that are doing this, and others thatdo this type of thing, will realize that this type ofbehaviorwon't be tolerated in this neck of the woods.

I am so excited. Hopefully the poaching will stop simply by word of mouth alone.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh that is great Tina. At least you haveneighbors that will look out for eachother. Awesome. I sure hope theyfind these perps. lol


----------



## dajeti2

Thanks SPM, I'm pretty excited.

I have a few pictures to post.

These are Stormy's pictures.


















Here are Christa's pictures

















A few of the chickens


























I'm off to take more pictures. Hope you enjoy.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

It's good to know someone has GOOD neighbous...

I LOVE the pics, those chicks are HUGE now, and very pretty! Christa,and Stormy are looking great as usual. Stormy is just so sweet! Christais chinning everything... remindes me of Buster!

Can't wait to see the rest of the crew!

:kiss:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

All your hens are very pretty! Stormy and Christa are lovely. I love the one where Christa is chinning her toy.:hug:


----------



## dajeti2

Lyndsy, everybunny in the house doesthat lmbo. They each have to rechin everything the rabbit before themchinned. I'm amazed they rubbed all their hair off chinning the waythey do. Apollo does it more than all of them.

The hens and Yapper are going to be enormous. They are gettingso big. Seems like yesterday I could two in my hand and today it tookhands to hold one.

Bunnys_rule, Thank you. The rabbits and the chickens are hilarious to watch.



Great News!!!

We are heading out to check out the fair. I am going to therabbit and chicken barn first. I told Dale I am getting a chicken andhe said ok.:shock:Who took my husband and can I keep thisone.. Maybe two chickens???

Acres pictures are going to have to wait until Sunday. I'm surebetween Acres rabbits, the fair chickens and rabbits and demolitionDerby, y'all are going to be in picture overload.

Tina


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Yey! Lots of pictures from the acres! It's always a good thing.


----------



## irishmist

No such thing as too many pictures at RO!

Susan


----------



## Jenniblu

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> You're killing me, you're really killing me.
> 
> Must stay strong, Hey Dale, No Must StayStrong


Come on Dale...what's one more bunny going to do? Youknow once Tina goes to a rabbit show, she is going to take one homeanyway. Might as well be cute adorable Baby C:rofl:

I love Kineta! Her sweet and innocent face combinedwith her adventerous nature make her so precious. 

Yapper is HUGE! What are you feeding him -MiracleGro? They are going to look like full-grown chickiessoon with the bright red full wattles and combs. 

Stormy attacking the truck was just too cute. She wants to be just like Apollo.:love:


----------



## cirrustwi

I like chicken #1. That's one pretty chicken!

I want to go to the fair! I'm so jealous. I missed all the fairs this year. I just want fair food.

I'm so glad to know you have good neighbors. My nut next doorhas been in a strangely good mood lately. The other night, mymom's fan was making it's usual noises and he came to thedoor. I thought he was going to complain (it's an old squeakywindow fan), but he said he wanted to make sure we knew about the noisebecause he didn't want the house to burn down. It was verystrange.

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> I like chicken #1. That's one pretty chicken!
> 
> I want to go to the fair! I'm so jealous. I missed all the fairs this year. I just want fair food.
> 
> I'm so glad to know you have good neighbors. My nut next doorhas been in a strangely good mood lately. The other night, mymom's fan was making it's usual noises and he came to thedoor. I thought he was going to complain (it's an old squeakywindow fan), but he said he wanted to make sure we knew about the noisebecause he didn't want the house to burn down. It was verystrange.
> 
> Jen


sorry to sound like a downer debbie, but if its usually acrotchy neighbor all of a sudden being nice .. they are usually up tosomething...trying to peek in get a look at something else to complainabout ....or can turn around and say that (say after complaining to thepolice) that he came over and warned your about your fan being a firehazard and he's scared for his house type stuff......i just moved inNov. and we;ve got some wicked neighbors ...so two faced it makes menauseous!!


----------



## stanleysmommy

*GASP!* I want a Wollo Baby! :shock:

I would name it Woller...:?


----------



## cirrustwi

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *cirrustwi wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so gladto know you have good neighbors. My nut next door has been ina strangely good mood lately. The other night, my mom's fanwas making it's usual noises and he came to the door. Ithought he was going to complain (it's an old squeaky window fan), buthe said he wanted to make sure we knew about the noise because hedidn't want the house to burn down. It was very strange.
> 
> Jen
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to sound like a downer debbie, but if its usually acrotchy neighbor all of a sudden being nice .. they are usually up tosomething...trying to peek in get a look at something else to complainabout ....or can turn around and say that (say after complaining to thepolice) that he came over and warned your about your fan being a firehazard and he's scared for his house type stuff......i just moved inNov. and we;ve got some wicked neighbors ...so two faced it makes menauseous!!
Click to expand...

I honestly think he's bi-polar. I think he's in his manicphase right now. We always take his being nice reallycautiously. My guard is never down as far as he's concernedand if he wants to get into a war with the police being called, he canbring it on. I have just as many things to complain aboutfrom his house.

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *cirrustwi wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so gladto know you have good neighbors. My nut next door has been ina strangely good mood lately. The other night, my mom's fanwas making it's usual noises and he came to the door. Ithought he was going to complain (it's an old squeaky window fan), buthe said he wanted to make sure we knew about the noise because hedidn't want the house to burn down. It was very strange.
> 
> Jen
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to sound like a downer debbie, but if its usually acrotchy neighbor all of a sudden being nice .. they are usually up tosomething...trying to peek in get a look at something else to complainabout ....or can turn around and say that (say after complaining to thepolice) that he came over and warned your about your fan being a firehazard and he's scared for his house type stuff......i just moved inNov. and we;ve got some wicked neighbors ...so two faced it makes menauseous!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly think he's bi-polar. I think he's in his manicphase right now. We always take his being nice reallycautiously. My guard is never down as far as he's concernedand if he wants to get into a war with the police being called, he canbring it on. I have just as many things to complain aboutfrom his house.
> 
> Jen
Click to expand...

lol you never know these days...he might be!! i hatehow neighbors have to be stupid and nosey ...if everyone just mindedtheir business we'd all live in peace!! we are putting an addition onour house and everything is being done by the books construction only10-5 (we live in a super strict neighborhood) and we have only ladythree houses down that would like us to stop for three hours during theafternoon, b/c it interrupts her children's nap time (who are all overthe age of 7)...i swear some ppl are just never happy unless they aremaking someone else miserable ..shes also called the town on us severaltimes to have all of our permits and stuff checked over and much to herchagrin everythings 100% legit


----------



## dajeti2

Did you ever have one of those dayswhere you start offhere

andend uphere

.

The day was wonderful. I didn't get everything I wanted to getdone but I got enough of it done that I was feeling prety good. Until Ichecked the answering machine. Dale had left here at 11am to go to hismom's house before work. I checked the machine at 2pm. Apparently Dalehad the day off as they closed the plant down. I call his mom's houseand there's no answer.:waiting:

Did I mention I tend to worry. He calls me back to say he justwent to work and the plant is closed..duh...I tried to call and tellyou. It wouldn't kill ya to answer hte phone once in awhile.:foreheadsmack:They told him the plant is closed until Monday.When he asked them why? What's going on?

A BombThreat

Thereis something to it because they have guards posted every couple ofyards around the entire perimeter and NO vehicles of any sort allowedanywhere near the place.

I start freaking out. Dale says lets go to the fair...he'strying to diffuse me before I freak out totally. We get to the fair andI have my camera, this day can be saved after all.

We get there and I am walking so fast I may as been running tothe chicken and rabbit barn. I am in critter heaven. I'm takingpictures and notes lol going from cage to cage. I round the corner andthere is the prettiest chicken I have ever seen. A blue hen!! She hasstunning auburn highlights on her head. I am in love.:love:

I continue looking around because I have always wanted a Cochinand if I can find one or two of those, they are soooo coming home withme. Nope no Cochins for sale-but I did get the number of a breeder thatbreeds not only Cochins, but Bearded Silkies andPolish.:jumpforjoy:

I grab one of the guys that works the barn to ask aboutthatblue hen. She is an Ameraucana. She would lay one sometimes twoeggs a day and they lay colored eggs. The eggs can be shades of gree,blue or pink. There is another blond one with the auburn highlights. Wepay for both. The guy Charlie asked if we had anything to bring themhome in. Ugh I forgot the carrier at home. Go run and get twoboxes.

I asked him if I had to take them now, and he said no. I toldhim I am going to the Derby and can take them now. He says no don'tworry about just get them when we're done. 

We went to the cattle barn and I had a blast. I even got to PETa cow.:ele::bunnydance:I know, I'm weird. I got some awesomepictures of the cows. OH and they had a new breed, Highland something Ihave to look it up. Fuzzy Cows Y'all, I sooooooooooo want one.

The Demolition Derby was fun. Sadly there what I call cheatersand Dale says it's called Sand Bagging. They would sit there nothitting any car until the judges would blow the whistle. See theyhave two minutes to hit something or they are out of it. It was funthough. We couldn't help but feel we had taken though because each ofthese cheaters ended up winning their heats.

We make our way to the chicken and bunny barn. I have my boxesready and I am going through what I need to do for them when I get themhome. I make my way to their pen and IT"S EMPTY!!!!!!!!! Dale who hasno patience takes off to find somebody to yell at. I walk aroundlooking to see if perhaps Charles already boxed them for me. No boxedchickens.:?

Come to find out Charlie never wrote it down that they weresold and someone else resold them.:tears2:I ask Caleb, the guy Dalejust tore into if there is anyway to replace them? HE said I could haveany of the ones still in the pen. There are 4 breeds in there and Ihave 4 here at home. The 4th is what's called Turken (Naked Necks):dunno:. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I am not thebeholder. One was eating and you could see the food moving down andjust*shiver* no thank you.

There was also no way to get our money back. Dale left and got change so we cold get our money back.

I figure ok no chickens how about a bunny. As I'm looking overthe bunnys again, Dale comes back. We look together and nothing reallygrabbed me. 

So that was my day. I didn't charge the camera battery beforewe left so I didn't get too many pics. I'll post them later on today ortomorrow.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom

oooh..Tina, I am so sorry you had such a crummyday!!! Have that Apollo baby give you some kisses and nuzzles and I amsure you will feel much better


----------



## TinysMom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Did you ever have one of those days where you startoffhere
> 
> andend uphere
> 
> .





Tina, 

I'm sorry you had a bad day. I understand perfectly - only myday went in the opposite direction! Last night the car dieddowntown (starter). We got a ride home and then this morningArt &amp; I argued over priorities because we have to take the kidsto college tomorrow....finally we got a rental car, a new starter, thecar fixed (and home) AND we get to use the rental tomorrow (AIRCONDITIONING - WOO HOO!!) to take the kids on the 3 hour trip oneway. 

Anyway, Kineta felt bad you had a bad day too - so she sat in a basket(reluctantly) long enough for me to get some photos for you.

Unfortunately - she wanted to be with Tiny for a bit before I took thepictures and GingerSpice didn't take too kindly to that - they chasedeach other for a bit. The funny thing is....at 6 1/2 weeksold....Kineta is BIGGER than GingerSpice (who is really small for alionhead) - and Ginger is 5 months old! Of course Kineta doeshave all that fur and not the muscle Ginger does....

Here are the photos for you...















I would have taken more - but she doesn't like to sit still!

Peg


----------



## lyndsy

Well I hope I cheered up your day a bit with my news....

:wink:



We:heart:you guys in the acres!


----------



## 

Tina the HighlandWooleys are not a new breed Actually they area breed thats going extinct .If I remember correctly they are Bred andRaised in the Highlands Of Scottsland . Hence thename I will look for the website that tells you everything about them.Another Breed in need of Rescue.

Is this the one your talking about ? 





The Highland Breed of Cattle












The highland breed of cattle has a long and distinguished ancestry, notonly in its homeland of western Scotland, but also in many far-flungparts of the world. One of Britain's oldest, most distinctive, and bestknown breeds, with a long, thick, flowing coat of rich hair andmajestic sweeping horns, the Highlander has remained largely unchangedover the centuries. Written records go back to the 18th century and theHighland Cattle Herd Book, first published in 1885, lists pedigreessince that time. New folds, as herds of Highlanders are known, arefounded every year both at home and abroad and in recent years HighlandCattle societies have been started in Sweden, Denmark, Austria,Germany, Holland, Finland, France, Switzerland and Norway and there arealso Highlanders in Luxembourg, Belgium, the Czech Republic, Poland,and the Faroe Islands. In the British Isles folds are found from thefurthest south to the extreme north on many different types of groundvarying from the slopes of the Sussex Downs, the fenlands of EastAnglia, to the windswept machars of the Outer Hebrides. 

But it is on the vast areas of poor mountain land with high annualrainfall and bitter winds that Highland Cattle thrive and breed whereno other cattle could exist Making the most of poor forage, calvingoutside and seldom, if ever, housed they make a real economiccontribution to hill and upland areas.The breed is exceptionally hardywith a natural and unique ability to convert poor grazing efficiently.They are remarkable for their longevity: many Highland cows continue tobreed to ages in excess of eighteen years having borne fifteen calves.They are great mothers. The versatility of the Highlander led to agreat upsurge in exports to the USA, Canada, Australia, New Zealand,Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Finland, Germany, Austria, Holland and SouthAmerica. Highland Cattle can be found foraging 10,000 feet up in theAndes. 

"Guaranteed Pure Highland Beef"tm comes wholly and exclusively from100% pure pedigree Highland Cattle and commands a significant premiumin specialist retail butchery outlets. The Highland Cattle Society,representing breeders, is firmly in the 21st century, with fullycomputerised records, and able to authenticate the completetraceability of this unique product. Highland Cattle are naturallyreared thriving in the hills and uplands of our country without theneed for intensive farming practices, producing an excellent modem beefcarcass with the lean, well-marbled, flesh that ensures tenderness andsucculence with a very distinctive flavour. Highland Beef is healthyand nutritious with lower levels of fat and cholesterol and a higherprotein and iron content than other beef.

The unique attributes of the pure Highland cow make her the firstchoice for the production of commercial hill cows. These can be siredby many different breeds of bull; a commonly used sire being a BeefShorthorn bull, but recently excellent results have been obtained usingcontinental sires.

The cross Highland cow the inherent hardiness of the pure Highlander,plus that vital ingredient "hybrid vigour". The cross Highlander hasthe milk to rear the continental calf with the high beefing potentialdemanded by today's market Both the pure Highlander and the first crossHighlander retain the prime ability to convert poor hill grazings intoquality beef carcasses.


----------



## Jenniblu

*Adding Highland Cattle to wish list*

I've seen pics of those and always wondered what kind of cattle theywere. I just want to kiss it's nose! Soooooooocute. I love cows!

:love:


----------



## cirrustwi

Tina, I'm so sorry. I would have been so angry at that chicken man!

My day wasn't so great either. Let's hope tomorrow is better!

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

FreddysMom, thank you hun. Thankfullytoday started on a bad note but I changed it's tune and it has been agreat day.

**********

Peg, Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!:hug: Kineta mostdefinitely made me smile from ear to ear. What a doll.:love:I readwhaat Tiny had to say about her and couldn't stop laughing. She isgoing to keep me busy just watching her all the time andlaughing.

**********

Lyndsy OH your news just put me on Cloud 9. I couldn't behappier. A new Monkey is always worthcelebrating.:jumpforjoy::dancing:Love to youSweetie.:kiss:

**********

Gypsy, I have been researching them all day. I am inlove:love:. I actually found a breeder of Highland Cattle right her inVirginia. I'm sorry Sweetie, I meant this was the first time ever thatHighland cattle have been shown at this fair.

**********

Jenniblu, They are literally breathtaking in person. As youknow I love cows and I also love the animals that are different. EvenDale has said we're getting one. I found out you do not shelter themthrough the winter, you actual do damage to the coat.

I have 2 pictures one of the bull and one of the heifer and the pictures don't do them justice.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Here are the fair pictures. I'll post bunny pictures tomorrow.

These were as soon as you walk in the gate. I have always wanted one ever since I was a little girl.





These are I believe Belgians and they are massive.Jeremy is almost 5 feet tall.





Here are some of the chickens...

















A Barred Cochin





A Black Silkie





A Golden Laced Wyandotte





A Silver Laced Wyandotte





A Partridge Cochin





A Silver Laced Cochin





A Golden Laced Cochin





Dale's dream chicken a Light Brown Leghorn





Here are the sheep pictures.

Dale used to raise sheep on his daddy'sfarm. He is so good with them.












This one was really friendly and wanted to say hi to y'all


----------



## dajeti2

Here are the cow pictures...















Some of the calves









This is the cow I got to pet:yes:





A Highland Bull- He won Grand Champion




A Highland heifer. Sadly this picture is a bit dark but she was breath-taking





These are picures of the Demolition Derby. Jeremy loved the 01.He loved it because it looks like the General Lee in theDukes of Hazzard tv show.

























































This car is cute. Sadly I am terrified of clowns and didn't realize there were two right there.





What better way to end this than with this...





Hope you enjoy.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom

I like this chicken, it looks like it has a mohawk


----------



## dajeti2

Lmbo, that chicken was huge. I wanted to hug it. I want one, hopefully next year.

Tina


----------



## Zee

HI Hon !!

Sorry to hear about the chickens you wanted 

You got some great pics !!!! What Gypsy said about theHighland being in the South Downs, is true. Its where I come from, andtheir is plenty about.

When I'm home in October, if i see any, I will post a pic up for you.

I love seeing the pics of Kineta. She is one cute bunny !


----------



## lyndsy

I love this chicken!






Hope you're feelin' better today Tina Bo Bina!

all our love!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper::stork:


----------



## m.e.

You're right,those Highland Cattle sure are adorable. The place where we get ourChristmas trees every year raises Highlands. They have quite a largeexpanse of property, rows and rows of thick evergreens, and the fieldsfor the cattle are surrounded by beautiful stone walls. The cattlethemselves are very friendly, and will lean their heads over the wallfor a scratch behind the ears. 
Love those big pink noses:love:

It's a completely charming patch of New England, and one of my favorite Christmas traditions 

 ~Emily and the fuzzbutts~


----------



## dajeti2

Jen I am so very sorry. We must have been posting at the same time and I missed it until now. 

Zara, that would be awesome. I just love them.

Lyndsy, Dale loves that rooster and has said we are getting onenext spring. I have rubbed off on him because he was looking at theturkeys wanting to buy one of those too.:shock:

Emily, what a wonderful tradition. I think family traditionsare so important. It's a good thing they don't have that anywhere herenear me. I could see it now, Dale look I got the tree and there wasthis little calf and he looked so sad and lonely, I just had to gethim, it's Christmas. His name is Noel.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## naturestee

I love Scottish Highland cattle! I had the opportunity to see a small herd of them when I was interning.

Unusual fact: they eat the leaves and bark of some types ofsmall trees, much more than other breeds of cattle. There isongoing research about using them in a rotational grazing setup to helprestore prairies and oak savannahs that are being invaded by nonnativeshrubs. The herd I met was going to be used for this on theowner's extensive restored prairie and marsh habit. Thatplace was sweet!


----------



## dajeti2

What a great time here at the Acres. These past few days have been heaven on earth.

Dale's been home, the weather turned cooler, the critters haveall been having fun as you'll see in the pictures. Yesterday wasJeremy's last day before school. Dale taught him how to operate theride on mower and gave him a small patch of yard to mow. Jeremy wore agrin the entire time. He had a blast. 

Each of the bunns had a photo session. Norman and Stormy foronce wanted no part of it so I'll have to get them tomorrow. With theexception of those two everybunn else was hamming it up for thecamera.

We took the dogs for thier walk and Jeremy decided he wanted togo swimming. Bunny hates the water and even she walked out a bit intothe water.:shock:

Here are Apollo's pictures
Eating some grass




Posing for the camera




Showing Jeremy his Bunny Smile




Coming to see mom




We brought the outside inside








All this looking cute is exhausting




Look at him telling me what he thinks of all this picture taking nonsense





Christa's Pictres
She relaxed most of the day




Baby girl is getting a dewlapMy baby is growing up




Looking totally adorable





Hopi's Pictures
He actually sat still long enough for me to take a few pictures.
Chilling out by Wollo




I love the white racing stripe on his face.




I love this one





Stormy's Pictures
She was not in the mood so I'll try again tomorrow




Checking out the camera




How dare this chair smell like another rabbit:X





Koda &amp; Norman's Pictures




Hi mom




What is it with youand that flash?




Norman trying to hide from the camera




Koda was being such a ham




My Punkins




They look so great together




Apparently Kodasaw Wollo stick his tongue out and thought well I can do that too.





Bunny the Dog








Sitting like a good girl after mom told her to




Ok so that didn't last long




She even got into this make faces at mom scheme





Noah









Jeremy's Pictures
HI Rabbits Only




Swimming








Here he is being just plain silly













I hope y'all enjoy them. They sure were fun to take.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

Tina I LOVE the pics as usual!

All the residents of the Acres looks healthy, and happy....

Bunny the dog sure is a cutie eh? She looks like she has a smile on herface all the time, probably because she knows how lucky she is to havefound your family!

Wollo, looks to be his usual self...

as do the rest of the bunns! Sorry to hear Stormy wasn't feeling up to picture time...

I'm sure glad to see the Acres back to it's usual self!

all our love from the jungle!

:kiss:


----------



## dajeti2

Lyndsy, thank you Sweetie. Life is goodagain. Speaking of the good life when are you scheduled to go to thedoctor?

I just love the names you have picked out. I am so excited for you. How are the Monkeys? 

Bunny lucked out that's for sure lmbo. She sleeps in bed withDale and I now. So now at least one of us is falling off the bed atnight lmbo. She is huge and she has turned into a cover hog. Betweenher and Dale I had to go get another blanket last night, they stolemine the brats.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

My first doctors appointment isn't until the middle of September... 

He said as long as i'm feeling fine, he doesn't need to see me until my8th week... and I figure i'm in my 5th week now... YAY! I'll let youknow how it goes, don't worry!

I'm glad Bunny found you! I couldn't think of a better home for her!

Hugs'n' kisses


----------



## dajeti2

That's great. Go give Emma a great bighug and kiss from me. Thank her for her role in keeping you stress freeso this could happen. HAve I mentioned I'm excited foryou.:jumpforjoy:

Of course I can leave my boys out of the loving either, so hugs and kisses all around.

We love the JUNGLE!!!!!

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## CorkysMom

Glad to hear things are settling down at the Acres...I swear your bunnies get more beautiful everytime I see them!

I don't see Keely with her tongue out like that the way Apollo does...although my son did get a rare kiss from her today!


----------



## dajeti2

PGG, I didn't even notice he had donethat until I was resizing the pictures. I hollered to Dale "You are notgoing to believe this. Look at this picture and tell me what you see."He said " He's telling you enough pictures already."

Thanks I think they are all cuties but I am bit biased lmbo.

I am so happy for your son. Bunny kisses are the best. How are you feeling?

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Yeah, my son was VERY excited...I don't blamehim, I've only gotten a couple from her! Corky is very generous withthem...and nobunny else really gives em.

Feeling ok...just depends on the day/hour it seems....had kinda a rough afternoon, but better this evening...thanks for asking!


----------



## cirrustwi

Tina the pictures are great as usual!Apollo is such a character. I bet he's ready to treat thatcamera like a truck! The lops are so chilled out.That's just great! Give Stormy girl a kiss from me, and somefor the others too.





Jen


----------



## FreddysMom

I dont know which picture I like better ...Apollo's smiley face or his sticking out his toungue face...........andit so doesnt get any cuter than Koda and Norman kissing!! 

I love seeing pictures of your happy family!!


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Tina, your pics just get better. Apollosticking his tongue out is too funny, and I love where he is coming tohis Mom. All your babies are so happy looking - they really scored bigtime finding their way to you. And look at Jer - he is getting to bequite the handsome young man. Girl, I think you are gonna have yourfill of young ladies calling around 

Jan


----------



## dajeti2

PGG, I am glad you are feeling a bitbetter. I think of you everyday and pray you are having a good day andare as pain free as possible.

Jen, kisses have been doled out as well as extra pineapple. All the bunns say Thank You Aunt Jen. 

FreddysMom, Apollo is a character all right. As I type he israttling his cage because he feels it's his time to play and it'sactually Koda and Norman's turn. How Dale can sleep through this racketI'lll never know.:?Koda and Norman are just so cute together,I love watching them.

Jan, Thank you. I can't help but feel that I am the lucky one.They are all so sweet and definitely keep me busy. I've lost five thismonth already. 

Jeremy came home from school and was talking aboout some of thecute girls he saw at school.:disgust:I wasn't ready when hewas seeing Alexa and guess what I am still not ready.:XHebetter give me a few ummm years to adjust to the idea.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

There's my boy! Oooh! Please give him a big hug and kiss from me.

All the pics were beautiful, Tina. 

Laura


----------



## dajeti2

I have been snuggling Wollo for you Laura. He is such a sweet mush. I love my Wollo.

I'mgoing to try and get those pics for youas soon as Jer gets home. He loves to be there for outside Wollopics.

Tina


----------



## jordiwes

Oh my, love this one:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I have been snuggling Wollo for you Laura. He issuch a sweet mush. I love my Wollo.
> 
> I'mgoing to try and get those pics for youas soon as Jer gets home. He loves to be there for outside Wollopics.
> 
> Tina


You're the best, Tina!



Laura


----------



## dajeti2

Yesterday was an awesome day. Theweather was just perfect. Cool enough I need to wear sweet pants and asweat shirt but warm enough I didn't need a coat. Weather this goodjust screams "Bunny Time".

I took Apollo out last because I know how much he loves itoutside and this is the first time in a long time I could bring himout. He was even sweeter than he usually is. I always sit in the grasswith him and take his pictures.

We cuddled for over an hour. He was giving me tons of kissesand I'm thinking Awww God I love this rabbit. So I spent the next halfhour petting and kissing him. It's getting late and picture time isover, time to go in.

Now I have arthritis in my knees and some old ligament injuriesthat never healed right, so getting up takes me a while. That's whenApollo ditches the halo for a lovely pair of horns.:XI'mhalfway to standing up when out of nowhere something slams into me andI am on the ground wondering what in the heck just happened.

Apollo is sitting there looking all innocent Yea right. I getall the way up this time and he hits me again. Oh yea you guessedit...he is just loving my leg. :X:XI am trying to get him offmy leg without falling and get in the house. I am just hoping andpraying no one is seeing or hearing me yelling at him to get off myleg.Finally get him of my leg and he has the nerve to thumpat me , Thump at me y'all.:disgust: I'm the one feeling violatedhere.

I went to put him in his cage and apparently he thought thelove fest should continue. How do I know this...he NIPPED me. Afteryelling something about Barbie needing a new fur coat, I got him in hiscage. As I'm shutting the door he's kissing my hand. 

He is definitely a character this one. I am just sooooo glad he doesn't love me this much very often.

So here are his pictures:
Posing




Mom, what's that noise?




Look at this fluffy tail




Do I hear the pineapple bag...




If I can't go visit SLG then I am going to eat dirt




Grass tastes better than dirt




Ahhh this is the life




Let's see if I can fog the lens up again




This is my yard




Watching the car go by




Woo Hoo




Does that dog ever stop making noise




I love being me




Mom, not so close 





Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Christa loved it outside. She wasexploring every little sound. She even chased a grasshopper. This babyhas no fear what so ever. She was posing so cute.

She is as delicate as she looks, She is so fine boned.




Watching a butterfly




Watching Jeremy build a grass fort




Ohh What was that noise





Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Hopi loved it outside. But rather than run and play he took it as anall you eat buffet. He'd hop two steps munch awhile, hop two stepsmunch awhile, well you get the idea.

Jeremy called him




Oh is this good




HI mom thank you for bringing me out here yum




It tastes better here than in the last spot





Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Stormy didn't know what to make ofoutside. At times she ran and did binkies but then others she'd rununder my shirt and hide. So I didn't keep her out there long.

Hi mom what is this place




Mom, do you hear that 




Hopi was right this grass stuf isn't half bad




It's so hard to keep clean out here





Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Koda was much like Stormy, very curiousbut also a bit scared. I didn't keep her out long either. Towards theend of it though she settled down and was even letting take pictures ofher.

Checking out what Jeremy is doing




Look at me mom




Make sure you get my good side





Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Norman had a blast. He loves it outside.He was running around checking everything out. At point he even jumpedon top of Jeremy's head.

What a face




Look at him posing so cute




I like outside




Praying before he digs in




I can't see Rabits Only from here mom





Tina


----------



## Stephanie

Oh, Tina, I so needed pictures like that!!!! I just love it. 

We're moving into a townhouse soon, although it'll be a bit too chillyoutside for the buns I think. We have big plans for next spring though.There is a small fenced in yard and we're both excited to build a safearea for the rabbits. Plus, I cannot wait to grow herbs/veggies too(mostly for them of course). 

Anyway, great pictures.


----------



## CorkysMom

Hehe, great outdoor pics!! If the weather AND my leg ever cooperate, I can't wait to get my kids out again!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

LOVE this one - new wallpaper - yeah!






He looks like an old confused man in this one - "What the heck?"

Thank you for brightening my day, Tina!





Laura


----------



## lyndsy

Tina AWESOME pics! Everyone looks great! 

That wollo, what a bugger! You need to get him a girlfreind!!!!!!

Glad to see the acres out and about, it's not all that great here totake the Monkeys out, so maybe at our new house, if we ever findit!?!?!!?!?!?



Love to the acres!


----------



## dajeti2

Stephanie, we lucked out with theweather. It was only 70*F here. I am so happy for you. I keep tellingDale we need to build a run for our bunch , he says they already haveone , the house.:shock:I tried to grow a garden but theweather wouldn't cooperate.

I'm glad I could make you smile

*********

PGG, I hope you get to feeling better soon. I'm keeping you inmy prayers. I look forward to when you can get outside pictures.

**********

Laura, I'm so glad you like them. I have plenty more but I'm not about to post 170 pics at one time lmbo.

He looks like an old confused man in this one - "What the heck?"





:nonono:He does not. He is only 20 months young. Iknow you didn't mean it so I won't tell him what you said.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

Great pictures! Norman has stolen myheart. He's so adorable. I love that they all gooutside. I have all the stuff to build my run, I just haven'tdone it yet. I'm waiting for the weather to decide it's goingto stay below 80*for the fall.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Lyndsy, we lucked out finding thisplace. I wasn't crazy about the house but one look at the yard and itwas ok where do I sign.We are hoping to buy our own placein a year or two. Then I could really get some critters then.

Jen, I want to build a run. Maybe I can convince Dale to start work on it this weekend.:?

Norman has definitely opened up compared to when he first gothere. It does my heart good to see him so comfortable and enjoyingliving here.

Tina


----------



## mambo101

Very cool photos. I love the zoo crew.


----------



## dajeti2

Mambo, thank you. Happy Birthday!! Ican't thank you enough for for Zoo Crew name either. I love it and itdescribes this bunch perfectly.

Tina


----------



## Bassetluv

> Oh wow...oh wow...what a gorgeous profile!! Tina, Norman is beautiful!! All of your bunnies are...
> 
> But I must admit, I'm in love with Apollo....he makes me wish cloningwas available! LOL He is an absolute charmer...how old is he now?
> 
> Di


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...you can ignore my question...I just noticed you said in another post that his age is 20 months. What a charmer he is!


----------



## dajeti2

Di, I don't know about cloning lmbo butI am going to be breeding the big boy hopefully sometime next year. Iam still waiting to hear back from the breeder when he has a light graydoe for us. Baby Wollos will be more fun than clone Wollos.

How is Raph doing? What a special guy he is. 

Tina


----------



## Bassetluv

> Baby Wollos will be more fun than clone Wollos.


OH! Can't wait to see that!!! What fun for you! Imagine all the littleApollos tumbling around under your feet...how great that will be! I'dlove to see pics of the babies when it happens... 

Raph is doing great these days! His right hind leg had been wonky (outof joint) almost ever since I got him, but a few days ago I let him outof his cage and he seemed to be different. I checked him out and hisleg has somehow straightened up on its own...he is now putting weighton it and having a grand time roaming the yard. He's the biggest babyI've ever had so far as bunnies go...he comes when called, follows mearound and constantly nudges me, looking for his nose to be stroked. Ifall English lops are half as friendly as Raph, I couldn't recommend abetter breed. The ears are a bit to contend with, but wow...he is just_such_ a sweetheart...he definitely stole my heart...:4hearts:


----------



## dajeti2

:love:What an angel. I am soexcited, Yea Ralph. I just love him so much and I have never evenhugged him. I just love ELops and look forward to the day when I canget one.

Go give him the biggest hug from his number one admirer.

I will get plenty of pics of baby Wollos.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

Tina that's what we're looking for now, a nice chunck of land!

My whole backyard now is pool, and i'd rather swim in a lake anyway...

So we're going to look at 2 more houses on saturday...

The one sounds PERFECT! 5 bedrooms, 2 car garage, workshop, 3-4 acres,it has all we're looking for... I know 5 bedrooms sounds like alot, BUTwe would need one, the baby, an office, and of course the JUNGLE, andwe would have one for when you, Jer, and Carolyn, bring the Acres, andTucker Town to Canada!!!!!! LMBO!

So you see we NEED a bigger house!

hugs'n'kisses!


----------



## dajeti2

Oh Lyndsy, it sounds perfect. I am goingto keep my fingers crossed and prayers can only help. That would be soawesome for you and the Jungle. 

How sweet of you a room for us.:hug:I love you Sweetie. All our love to all of you in the Jungle.

Tina &amp; all of ushere at the Acres


----------



## Lissa

*Great pics!!! Such beautiful bunnies. I cannot believe this tail. :inlove:*


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Aww Tina I just love allthe newpictures at the Acres. I haven't got long on here until I'm off packingagain, but I'm glad I dropped by and had a look on here. Your bunniesare such a ray of sunshine and have just made my day. I really cantchose a favourite. They are all so gorgeous!

Vickie xxxxxxxx


----------



## 

LOVE this one - new wallpaper - yeah!***************

Ummmmmmmmmm Laura hon wouldnt that be WalloPaper ! LMAO!!!!!!:love:


----------



## dootsmom

Fabulous Bunny Butt!!! :sunshine: Norman is just toooooo cute, too!!!!


----------



## dajeti2

Lissa, I don't know what made me take a picture of his tail lmbo, it is huge though the size of my hand. 

Vickie, I am so glad you enjoyed them. How are those gorgeousAngelsknown as your daughters? Kiss the girls forme please and tell them I said Hi!

Gypsy,



Dootsmom, Thank you. I can't believe the changes in Norman. Hecame here scared and shy, now he happy grunts all the timeandruns up to me to pet him.

****************

I have been in the routine of going to bed between 10-11pm.I have to be up at 6am with Jeremy. Well apparently, Apollofeels that I am getting to much sleep. Every night for the past threenights he waits until 2am and starts thumping. Pictures are rattling onthe walls, dishes are clinking in the cabinets, it sounds like a herdof elephants using a trampoline in my kitchen.:shock::shock:

I runthrew the house in the dark, OWWWW who moved thecouch?:X:XTurn the lights on to see what is scaring my babyso bad. I go outside-nothing, look under the cages-nothing, look underthe stove-nothing. I turn to look at him and he has his nose pokingthrought the cage with a pet me pet me petme look on hisface...grrr. OK Wollo I love you Sweetie but mommy has got to get somesleep.

I make it as far as the living room 10 steps y'all and THUMPBANG THUMP!! What in the world is up with him? Finally in sheerexhaustion and tears I figure out what is wrong with him...

He Wants Paper!!!!!:growl:He starts thumping everytime I get to the computer. Give him a piece of paper and all is wellagain. Now he gets an extra piece of paper Before I go to bed. He is solucky I love him.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> I have been in the routine of going to bed between 10-11pm.I have to be up at 6am with Jeremy. Well apparently, Apollofeels that I am getting to much sleep. Every night for the past threenights he waits until 2am and starts thumping. Pictures are rattling onthe walls, dishes are clinking in the cabinets, it sounds like a herdof elephants using a trampoline in my kitchen.:shock::shock:
> 
> I runthrew the house in the dark, OWWWW who moved thecouch?:X:XTurn the lights on to see what is scaring my babyso bad. I go outside-nothing, look under the cages-nothing, look underthe stove-nothing. I turn to look at him and he has his nose pokingthrought the cage with a pet me pet me petme look on hisface...grrr. OK Wollo I love you Sweetie but mommy has got to get somesleep.
> 
> I make it as far as the living room 10 steps y'all and THUMPBANG THUMP!! What in the world is up with him? Finally in sheerexhaustion and tears I figure out what is wrong with him...
> 
> He Wants Paper!!!!!:growl:He starts thumping everytime I get to the computer. Give him a piece of paper and all is wellagain. Now he gets an extra piece of paper Before I go to bed. He is solucky I love him.
> 
> Tina


I feel bad for you Tina. He sure is luck that ya love him.


----------



## dajeti2

SPM, it wouldn't be so bad but it scaresme out of bed and I don't stop to turn the lights on. I have beenrunning full tilt into the side of the couch, the computer chair and:embarrassed:the corner of the wall. At least tonight I know I willfinally be able to sleep through the night.I hope...

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

Wow! Apollo is lucky, when Tucks tries to wake me up in the middle of the night, I just ignore him... LOL!

lil' buggers! They would keep me up ALL night long if I started that with them...

and you all wondered why I called them Monkeys in the beggining! Spend a night at my house, it REALLY is a jungle in here! LMBO!

Give that Jeremy a kiss, OH and how is school going these days, any new GIRLS?!?!?!?!


----------



## dajeti2

Lyndsy, hush about the girls. This isone momma that is not ready for that. He loves school. I have neverseen him so excited to go to school. He flies out of bed now. He likesbeing in 5th grade. He feels like the king of the school. 

I try to ignore Apollo but 1. He is just way too LOUD! 2. Afterthe whole possum=concussion thing I am paranoid about him hurtinghimself again.

The worst part is he wakes up the rest of the furkids. So hereI am at 2am handing out pineapple and papaya and paper. They havetrained me a little too well.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*gypsy wrote: *


> LOVE this one - new wallpaper - yeah!***************
> 
> Ummmmmmmmmm Laura hon wouldnt that be WalloPaper ! LMAO!!!!!!:love:


Hee hee! Good one, Gypsy. You made me snort out loud!

Laura


----------



## lyndsy

LMBO!

Tina I can just see you too! Walking into everything, rummaging around for paper in the dark...

don't tell the Monkeys! they'll leave the Jungle for the Acres in a second if they knew that!

I'm glad Jeremy likes school, not too many kids do these days!


----------



## dajeti2

Laura, at least you only snorted, my poor monitor doesn't look good in coffee.

Lyndsy, I am thrilled he likes it so much. They getfake money called spots for being good and Jeremy is saving his tobring Wollo to school. That is going to be so much fun.

Psst, Monkeys if you only knew what your Mom isn't telling you boys.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom

Oh mom.....my breeder mommy is being mean tome. She's got me up on this stool....can I come down and playnow? I hate photos!










Love,

Kineta


----------



## mambo101

I just want to grab that little bunny and give it a big kiss!:kiss:


----------



## dajeti2

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Kineta pictures.I've been gone all day was a bit stressed. How awesome to come on andsee that.

Kineta, Your grandma put you on that stoll so we could all seehow adorable you are. Kisses Sweetie. You grandma is the best.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

she's a little cutie!

:inlove:


----------



## dajeti2

I am not to going to be on for awhile. Irecieved an email that was so hurtful and so upsetting that I can'ttake it anymore. I will check in from time to time. Anyone that needsto get in touch with me knows how.

The rabbits are fine. Prisilla was released back into the wild last night.

Thank you all for being there when I needed you. 

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

I'm sorry to hear thatyou got a horrible email 

We will wait patiently until you return 

I hope all the bad stuff that is going ongoes away. 

::Hugs::

~Amy


----------



## lyndsy

Tina,

Where'd yah' go?!?!?!?!

Give my Jer, a hug'n'kiss!


----------



## dajeti2

Amy, thank you very much.

Lyndsy Jeremy got his kisses from his Monkey Mom.

I am closing this Acres. Sadly, there are some that are a bitupset I posted pictures of my chickens, the dogs, turtle, etc. So I amgoing to start one last versionof the Acres, one with onlythe rabbits. Anyone really wanting to see the rest of the Zoo Crew isfree to PM me and I will provide you with a link to see the rest of mybabies.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Meh, thats THEIR problem Tina, not yours! Its YOUR thread...you can post what you want! 

I toned it down..but if ya wanna know how I really feel...let me know...


----------



## dajeti2

PGG, it's ok really. I should have myalbums up and running sometime this week so it's all good. I am notgoing to sweat it.

Here is where the Acres will be now:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10024&amp;forum_id=1

So I'll just close this one and start again. 

Tina


----------



## irishmist

That is absolutely ridiculous... how inane cansome people be.... Ummmm I do believe that this is YOUR thread... ifthey don't like it ... than cripes no one is forcing them to readit! 

There is just way too much crap going on in this world to worry what someone has on their OWN THREAD!

Tina don't you go and change anything if you don't want to.. the powers that be will be on your side.

Makes me want to go post pictures of my husband on my thread.. cuz he is the only other animal I have :?

Hugs,

Susan


----------



## m.e.

Tina-

I love you and I think you're great :hug:

That is all.

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## dajeti2

Susan, thank you Sweetei. It really hurtto hear that my chickens( those stinking birds), dogs(those dang dogs),and turtle(other crap)were refered to in the manner theywere. I love them as much as I do my rabbits. So rather than openmyself up to more hurt feelings and feeling resentful, I'll do it thenew way. Like I said I should have the albums up this week fingerscrossed.

Emily, Thank you very much. 

Thank you for your support, it means alot.

Tina


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

Tina, i enjoy all your animals. Its a shame youwont be showing them on here. Hopefully on the other forum you willpost some pictures of your other critters.


----------



## dajeti2

I might just do that. Thank you I didn't even think of that option.

Tina


----------



## naturestee

This is silly. If this person didn'tlike the pictures of your other animals, then they do not have to lookat this thread! They have no right to complain.


----------



## dajeti2

I don't know maybe I did go overboardwith all the pictures, I don't know. This is such a confusing time forme. It will be ok though. We'll figure it out.

Again thank you all so much. You are so sweet and it means the world to me.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*naturestee wrote:*


> This is silly. If this person didn't like thepictures of your other animals, then they do not have to look at thisthread! They have no right to complain.


Tina she is right. Most of us here love looking at pictures ofall the critters not just bunnies. Hey if we wern't allowed to postpics of other animals I am sure Carolyn would say something but we arejust as long as we keep it in our home thread. You don't have to closethis thread. I love seeing pics of all of your critters in the ApolloAcres. Hopefully things will get better for you Tina. I am praying foryou along with other members that are needed in prayer.


----------



## Spiced77

NO NO NO! Whoever this horrible person is, theycan bite me. Tina, we all LOVE seeing your entire zoo! they're part ofthe bunny family, so they are bunnies by um, marriage..sort of..honorary bunnies! I dont want to stop seeing pictures of thechickens, and the turtle, and the dog, AND the bunnies! Dont listen tothat stuff.. they're just jealous you have an entire zoo! arent we alla little bit  *hugs* please dont stop posting to this thread! *begs*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I don't know maybe I did go overboard with all thepictures, I don't know. This is such a confusing time for me. It willbe ok though. We'll figure it out.
> 
> Again thank you all so much. You are so sweet and it means the world to me.
> 
> Tina


No Tina we love the pictures! The chickens and the dog andturtle are part of Apollo acres just like the rabbits are and we likehearing and about and seeing them. Who would be so mean to you? Bighug!!!:hug:


----------



## ayglnu13

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Amy, thank you very much.
> 
> Lyndsy Jeremy got his kisses from his Monkey Mom.
> 
> I am closing this Acres. Sadly, there are some that are a bitupset I posted pictures of my chickens, the dogs, turtle, etc. So I amgoing to start one last versionof the Acres, one with onlythe rabbits. Anyone really wanting to see the rest of the Zoo Crew isfree to PM me and I will provide you with a link to see the rest of mybabies.
> 
> Tina




Oh no!! I read your thread to see all theanimals, I enjoy every single picture, bun or bird. This makes me sad 

But wait, I post random pictures of myphotography. Maybe I should stop, I dont want any one to yell at me:shock:

I mean its your thread, you can do whatever you want with it. Your not posting dog pictures in other people'sthreads, this is your thread. 

I feel worried, sad, and angry all at the same time :?

~Amy


----------



## Dwarf lover

You have the right to do what you want to dowith your thread.I love hearing stories and pics of the zoo crew....


----------



## TinysMom

Why not have both threads going? Onecan have pictures of ALL the animals - the other one can just haverabbit pictures? 

I mean - I have two threads going - one of just my lionheads - one for Tiny and everyone else.....and no one seems to mind.

Of course - you'd have to post rabbit pictures twice!Andfigure out which thread you want to do most of your chatting on....

Just a thought...

Peg


----------



## Flopsy

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> *I don't know maybe I did gooverboard with all the pictures*, I don't know. This is sucha confusing time for me. It will be ok though. We'll figure itout.
> 
> Again thank you all so much. You are so sweet and it means the world to me.
> 
> Tina



This is YOUR thread Tina. You can post pictures ofyour animals, any of your animals. We love them all big andsmall! There can NEVER be too many picturesgirly! You mean so much to us!

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## Shuu

Who cares what other people say, Tina. This isyour thread and no one can dictate what you post. Whoever is sayingthis needs to check their attitude at the door and find a differentrabbit forum. If this person is telling you to stop, I'm telling you togo. Post pictures of wild animals if you want to - it's _your_thread. Please don't succumb to someone's ridiculous opinions.


----------



## stanleysmommy

Oh Tina that's terrible! I sure wishpeople would worry about themselves instead of getting into otherpeople's business.

I absolutely love seeing every single one of your pictures and I'm sorry this happened.:?


----------



## Jenniblu

I know we have discussed this topicbefore, Tina, but I still agree with everyone else -- your thread =your pictures. Everyone that doesn't agree with that cango suck an egg!



Whatever you decide though, I'm behind you.

:hug:


----------



## dajeti2

You all are great. You have all given me alot of different options to think about. I missed y'all.

:hug:

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

I have a question.

I may be adopting a special needs rabbit. I saw his picture andI said that I would take him. So this is in the early stages of askingquestions.She said if I wanted him we could work on gettinghim here. So we need to talk more.

He is a young English Lop.Sometime in the first fewdays of his life he lost an eye. She thinks that perhaps mom stepped onhim and ruptured the eye. She is looking at the options for himconcerning the eye. Sadly she doesn't have a real rabbit savvy vet.There are questions about leaving the cavity open or should she have itstitched closed for him.

He looks great. If I do get him, what would be some of theadjustments I can make for him? It's the right eye that is gone. Ifthey choose to leave the eye cavity open how would I go about ensuringhe doesn't get infections in it? How would I go about cleaning it?Would I flush it?

Thanks I know y'all will have some great answers.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun

Tina :hug:nice to see you back.

I love Apollo's acres, and every critter in it. Even better that theyare nearly all rescues, and you are giving them the best life possible.

As for the special needs baby- he's an English Lop:love:-what else do we need to know. I mean, seeing how gorgeous Bassetluv'sRaphael is, English lop's seem to be amazing. I would think that havingthe socket closed would be best to prevent infection,but I'mno expert. Can't wait to see him. (that means photos )

Jan


----------



## dajeti2

I think I am going to go with Peg'ssuggestion. I'll post all my pictures here but use the other thread foronly bunnies pictures and stories.

Jan, thank you Sweetie. I am watining for permission to use hisphoto. It's cool because you can't take a picture from there withoutthe owner's consent.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh Tina he could not ask for the best momma inthe world to care for him since he has a disability. You are onespecial person for him. I sure can not wait for cute pics.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I'm going to tryto be as respectful and calm as I can here, but I've been quiet as longas I am able. This situation is hurtful to more than one person. Thingshave been taken out of context as far as what has been said in regardsto Tina's other animal photos. 

There are two sides to every story. I know the other side and theperson involved in this. All of you are jumping on the bandwagon in agang mentality, when unfortunately you don't know the entire story. 

The truth is, the photos have very little to do with the story. Theother person is concerned about Apollo more than anythingelse.A very short time ago Apollo had the Kingdom to himself.Now Apollo finds himself in a situation of ever evolving animalhabitat. As all of you know, bunnies are susceptible to stress, diseaseand emotional upheaval. The other person involved in this story wasconcerned about Apollos exposure to opossums, chickens, turtles, frogs,stray dogs, pet store rabbits, lethargic bats, and the talk of morerescue rabbits. 

I'd like to bring your attention to the fact that the other personinvolved in this has enough class to not have brought this out into thepublic forum. She did not ever post anything about thiswhereit would get any attention. It could have all been solved privately. ASIT SHOULD HAVEBEEN BETWEEN FRIENDS. 

I rather imagine, even now, she won't stand up for herself. It isn't her way to bringdrama to a situation like this.

Raspberry


----------



## Lissa

My two cents: Tina is a very goodbunny mommy. I am certainly sure that she takes everyprecaution to make sure that all ofheranimals arekeptin good health and out of harms way.


----------



## 

I dont Believe anyone isQuestioning Tina's ability of being a bunny Mom .thats not the issue , We all know she is. For One thing had I even thought fora millisecond she wasnt I wouldNever have let 2 of my babies go downthere . Tina You know this Ihave told You that 100 times , 

I really HATE! what I am Seeing right this minute , The Board Is getting destroyed 

IN talking with Everyone involved, NEVER Once was itmentioned to "NOT POST" otherPictures I am Not sure where this camefrom . I do know it was asked for a JustApollo thread . Tina You haveto remember , Everyone istotally in Love with Apollo. In all truthfullnessis there any goodreason Why he shouldnt havehis very own thread ? For oneyou take conciderably morePictures of him , He goesEverywhere with you . Unlike any ofthe others . Even when Youtake pictures of all the otheranimlas rabbits included, There isalways a Piece of Apollo inthere . One can always seehim either in the back groundorwith one of theRabbits relaxing with him . 

So Lets stop theDrama , its unnecessary and uncalled for, HE said She said is no whereto go with this , As foreveryone getting nasty. Im sorry itsuncalled for , Everything has been totally blown outof proportion . Roller Coaster ridesmake me extremely ILL , Ihave been talking with all parties as towhat was really said and youknow what They all say the same thing andITS NOT whats being said here.

Tina and Everyone Involved Take A Giant Breath,Step Back and rethinkWhat was actually said in theVery Begining . ONE hurt is neverhealed by adding more to it .And sitting here it HURTS Me deeply tosee whats going on andespecially when it could have and shouldhave been avoided .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Tina I made another pic set up for you. It is just Apollo also I made one same way but you can use as an avatar.

Your sig







Your Avatar


----------



## dajeti2

I am going to concentrate on what this thread is about, my rabbits, my Zoo Crew.

Thankfully Apollo is doing so much better than he was. He iseating and drinking on his own. He is also pooping and they looknormal. He is almost 100% again. I'm going to continue treating him forthe next few days, longer if he needs it but all signs show he isbetter.

I love the picture SPM. I saved it to my computer, both the picture and the avatar. 

I am still debating what to use as my avatar. 

I also found out that Jack is mine. I just got the message fromthe woman who has him. I am going to be posting him in the only rabbitsAcres.

Dale is almost finished building the chicken tractor for me andit is just too cute. It looks like a house. I'm going to be painting itred white and blue.

I wasnt to thank you all for all the thoughts and prayers sentfor Apollo. They really helped I have no doubt. So Wollo and I want tosay Thank You!!:hug:

Tina


----------



## mambo101

So glad to hear Apollo Wollo is doing better. Give him a big hug for me.


----------



## Jenniblu

*gypsy wrote:*


> .... ONE hurt is never healedby adding more to it . And sitting hereit HURTS Me deeply to seewhats going on and especially whenit could have and should havebeen avoided .


You are so right,Gypsy. Bygones?

:hug:


----------



## dajeti2

Gypsy I gave Apollo a hug and a piece of pineapple from you. He is a happy guy.

Jenni, how is Vash doing? Psst, any chance we can see a new pic of that gorgeous hunh of bunn?

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Gypsy has aforgiving spirit, and it is generous of you tooffer toforgive and forget, but unfortunately it wasn't shewho wascut the deepest, nor you who did the wounding.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

We all are here for you Tina. Hey you can usethe avatar I made ya until you come up with one. Maybe Zee can make youa moving avatar with a few of your choices that you can not make upyour mind with. I am sure she would love to do that for you.


----------



## dajeti2

I am all for forgiving and moving on. Soto all I hurt I am sorry. It was not my intention. I guess I've learneda very painful lesson and I'm sorry for all who were hurt because ofme. It won't happen again, really, it won't.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thank you Tina.That sounds very sincereand will go much further towardmending fences thansimply sweeping it under the carpet andmoving on ever would have. I hope all who were hurt, will in time, beable to forgive. 

Raspberry


----------



## Jenniblu

Raz, Iwas hoping everyone couldforgive and forget, but you are right - it is not myplace todecide the 'bygones.' Now, let's talk about me borrowingsweet SLG and Sebbie. I promise to give themback...eventually. 

Tina, Vash is doing so much better. So better, he decided totry to eat one of the plants on the porch - little snot.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Bad VashBad



I am glad that you have worked things out Tina and I am glad that you are back too.


----------



## dajeti2

I just want to say this one last thingon this subject and then I won't ever bring it up again. I haveforgiven. I wish this person all the great things that life has tooffer. Fences were meant to be mended butonly time will tell.

Jenni, Vash wasn't being naughty, he was helping you prune theplant back. Way to go Vash for helping your mom, you are so sweet andhelpful. I just love you big guy.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

You are right Tina about Vash. 

We all are praying for you and whom ever you had sort of problems with will mend again.


----------



## dajeti2

SPM, thank you very much. See Poor Vash he's just misunderstood sometimes.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Lol he sounds like a cutie.


----------



## dajeti2

Well somebunny is feeling better. Apollois getting pretty tired of me fussing over him. I walked in the kitchento get his next dose of pumpkin and he ran to the farthest back cornerof his cage. His cage is 4 feet long and 3 feet wide. 

As I opened his cage door so I could climb in there to get him helunged at me.:shock:No growling or anything just trying tobluff me out of his cage. When that didn't work he tried head buttingme out of his cage. Last but not least he started thumping at me.

I eventually bribed him out with some dried papaya and gave himhis treatment. Hewas so mad at me as soon as I set him downhe ran back to his cage and is now giving me the butt and y'all that'sa big butt.

Yea my baby is back to feeling better.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock:Woah, an Apollo lunge!!! With the size of him, that must be like a bulldozer in action .

Glad to hear he is doing better, even if you are getting 'The Butt' 

Jan


----------



## Lissa

Yay! Glad to hear he is feeling better. :groupparty:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Yay Apollo!


----------



## dajeti2

Apollo's Better!!!!

It looks like the cocoa puffs factory blew up. Apollo ispooping normal again. They are the right size shape and color andW:shock:W there are tons of them. I'm so happy to see this much poopI'm beside myself. 

Jan, I must admit I was scared. He's never done that before andseeing him come at me like that, well I popped out of that cage fasterthan a jack in the box. I can handle the butt, some pineapple andpapaya will fix that problem.

Lissa, thank you. I am just so happy. How is your little one?

Bunnys_rule, thank you. Apollo feels much better too. He wasrunning around here this morning and then he took a nap. Yup things areback to normal.

I am going to keep giving him the Nutrical, pumpkin and pineapple just to be on the safe said.

Tina


----------



## Shuu

Fantastic! Great to hear Apollo is doing better. What a fighter.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

So glad to hear that, Tina. So many of us love that boy and I'm sure LOTS of prayers went out for him. 

Give the big boy a hug from me.

Laura


----------



## dajeti2

Shuu, He is definitely one tough boy. I am just so grateful he's ok.

Laura, The prayers and good thoughts definitelyhelped. I wish I could find the words to describe how truly gratefuland appreciative I am to everyone.

Wollo is so ticked at me. I went to give him his pumpkin and hewas like a little kid fighting me. He kept turning his head and thenfinally gulped it and just glared at me. 

You know howwhen you were a kid andwantedto go play but had to finish you veggies first. It's the one veggie youdidn't like so you would hurry and stuff it all in and run from thetable, that was Wollo.He has forgiven me thankfully, becauseI'm not getting the butt anymore.

I hate when he's mad at me. It makes me feel sooooo bad. I knowI have to do it but ugh I feel so crummy forcing him to eat it when Iknow he hates it.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Wollo is like a kid who just want all theattention and play. But being a mother as you know since you are awonderful mom to Jeremy. It is hard and I know when I would always helpmy sister with her 2 kids cause she would be sick alot and I had ot doall the hard work. She is lucky not to go through it alot when theywere sick,

He will thank you for caring about him and luv you more.


----------



## dajeti2

W:shock:W, I thought the Nutrical wassupposed to go in the bunny and not all over mom. I didn't rub it inthis time because he gets so mad when he feels he's dirty, well hefllicked it all over me. I got some more and rubbed it in.Poor guy was licking the carpet trying to get the taste oout of hismouth. I couldn't help it and laughed. Oh yea, I'm back in the doghouse. :embarrassed:

I'm going to go suck up now.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Poor Tina, Wollo you must take some neutri cal so you can be well to go out side on the nice beautiful weather.


----------



## CorkysMom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> W:shock:W, I thought the Nutrical was supposed to goin the bunny and not all over mom. I didn't rub it in this time becausehe gets so mad when he feels he's dirty, well he fllicked it all overme. I got some more and rubbed it in. Poor guy was lickingthe carpet trying to get the taste oout of his mouth. I couldn't helpit and laughed. Oh yea, I'm back in the dog house. :embarrassed:
> 
> I'm going to go suck up now.
> 
> Tina


ROFL...I went thru this with Corky when he had to have...ohhe'd get SOOO mad and flick it all over...there ended up being a globof it on the wall that I didn't notice for a few days..its like superglue on there!!!!! and I HAD rubbed it in!!! :shock:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> W:shock:W, I thought the Nutrical was supposed to goin the bunny and not all over mom. I didn't rub it in this time becausehe gets so mad when he feels he's dirty, well he fllicked it all overme. I got some more and rubbed it in. Poor guy was lickingthe carpet trying to get the taste oout of his mouth. I couldn't helpit and laughed. Oh yea, I'm back in the dog house. :embarrassed:
> 
> I'm going to go suck up now.
> 
> Tina
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL...I went thru this with Corky when he had to have...ohhe'd get SOOO mad and flick it all over...there ended up being a globof it on the wall that I didn't notice for a few days..its like superglue on there!!!!! and I HAD rubbed it in!!!:shock:
Click to expand...

Ugh what a mess. I sure hope SweetPea does not do thatat all If I ever have to do that.


----------



## naturestee

Amazing how much they hate that stuff,huh? Loki hated the taste so much that he ate the pellets andhay he had been avoiding like the plague just to scrub the taste out. Ithink that the Nutrical instructions for rabbits are:Lick. Make a face. Eat a few pellets.Repeat.

Good to hear that 'Wollo is doing better!


----------



## FreddysMom

How was I not around for this!! I am SO happy tohear Apollo got thru and is pooping like a champ again! Please give himand the rest of the crew kisses and some treats for me!!


----------



## lyndsy

Tina i'm SOOOO happy to hear Wollos back to his ol' antics!

Hows my Jer doing?!?!?!?!??!?

:hug:


----------



## dajeti2

PGG, I have never been more gratefulthat I wear glasses in my life lmbo. I had a gob of it on my glasses.Little stinker.

SPM, I hope you never have to do it but if you ever do make sure you rub it in good.

Naturestee, I tried a tiny bit of it to see if he was justbeing a stinker. Nope that stuff isgross.

Itwas so bad I was considering licking the wall to get the taste out ofmy mouth. That stuff lingers in your mouth too. Gross.

FreddysMom,I gave every bunny plenty of kisses fromyou and a piece of apple from you. They all want to say ThankYou.

Lyndsy, Wollo is definitely feeling tons better. He let me knowwhat he thinks of this whole making him eat yucky stuff.

He was running around with paper, then just stoppedand ranover to me. I was like Awww he forgives me. Thank youWollo, I love you baby and am so glad you are feeling better. I keptthinking happy thoughts right up to the point where he Peed On MyFoot!

Hmmm, guess I'm still in the dog house. Maybe some more paper and pineapple will win him over.

Jeremy says hi and he loves you. He is so proud of himself, heis getting straight A's and has been asked to run for Student CouncilPresident. He's also on the school safety patrol. He just loves schoolnow. He actually watches the clock waiting for the bus to come. 

I am so proud of him. When I think that two years ago he almostfailing everything and would cry every morning because he hated school,I cry. I am so happy and so proud of him.

Jeremy said that as soon as I get a calling card he wants toplay for you. He is learning to play piano and keyboard and is reallyvery good. He can listen to a song and usually within five minutes hecan play. The song he wants to play for you is Liebestaume No.3

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Well I did buy some neutri cal so I can have on hand.

Jeremy keep up the great work in school and keep practicing piano too.

Tina you must be a proud mamma seeing your son loving school and all of your furry kids love you too.


----------



## lyndsy

Tina i'm so glad Jeremy is enjoying school. and doing SOO well too!

I on the other hand was the total opposite when it came to school! I didn't enjoy going at all! So it's nice to hear he does...

I'm glad to hear Wollo is poopin' again! and sorry you're STILL in the dog house...

:kiss:


----------



## Lissa

The best way to do Nutrical: Syringe it! My vet showed me that and it's so easy and clean.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Lissa wrote: *


> Thebest way to do Nutrical: Syringe it! My vet showedme that and it's so easy and clean.


Not a bad idea. Igot plenty of syringe from my friend who is a vet tech for exotics vet.


----------



## dajeti2

I am sorry I have worried some of you.It's been a really crazy time here. Bunny's owners came and picked herup. I know she wasn't a good match for us but we love her and miss herterribly.

Dale finally started construction on a new chicken coop. Itstarted off as a simple design. Key word being simple lmbo. It is now agorgeous chicken house. It has a sloped roof that he shingled, 9 nestboxes and a roosting bar.

Jeremy decided he wanted me to paint it. I agreed and askedwhat color he would like. His answer...red, white and blue, with a flagon it. So I have been painting a huge american flag on one and a halfsides of it.

We are totally reorganizing the house. I can't believe how muchstuff we actually have.:shock:So we are going going througheverything deciding if it stays or goes and if it stays where to putit.

Apollo is doing great. He is feeling a 100% better and is backto his loving self again. Christa gets prettier every time I see her.She is so small and so delicate. She is such a little Princess. Hopiran into my lap and nudged me to pet him. What a turn around from evena month ago. He's a big love now. Stormy is still so sad. She wants afriend so bad. Kineta can't get here soon enough. Koda and Norman arealso just being lovey bunnies to me and Jerremy. They are so funny towatch.

Jeremy is getting straight A's this year so far. He is also onschool safety patrol and has been asked to run for Student CouncilPresident. He loves school but said he misses me and the bunnies duringthe day.

I desperately need help getting Otis home. We have his wholejourney done except for a 2 and a half hour leg of it. It's fromMorgantown WV to Petersburg WV. I am going to ask permission to posthis pictures in this thread as well.He is now 7 weeks old and a hefty 4pounds already. He is going to be huge. The standard calls for 9 poundsand up as an adult and I think he's going to meet that just finelmbo.

Kineta has decided it's fun to mount everybunny in sight. Sheis so funny. I can't wait until she get's here. She is going to be ablast.

Dale got hurt at work and is having some issues with the nervesin his hand and arm. He's not letting it slow him down in theleast.

I have been given a break from my rash thank God. I have mildflare ups and although it stinks I know it could be much muchworse.

You all are very sweet. Thank you for the private messages andemails. I will be posting pictures hopefully within the next couple ofdays.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy

Tina it's nice to hear from you again!

I'm glad all is well in the acres!

Give my Jeremy a HUGE hug for me!

:hug:


----------



## 

********I am going to ask permission to post his pictures in this thread as well *************

Tina what would bethe reason you couldntpost his picture in here ? For thatmatter why wouldnt you post anypictures? Everyone else does.


----------



## Shuu

It's great to hear Apollo is back to his old antics. Good luck finding that one last person to help getting Otis home!


----------



## mambo101

Apollo Wollo. Rock on!


----------



## TinysMom

*gypsy wrote:*


> ********I am going to ask permission topost his pictures in this thread as well *************
> 
> Tina what would bethe reason you couldntpost his picture in here ? For thatmatter why wouldnt you post anypictures? Everyone else does.


The place where Tina found Otis has a rule that pictures of a rabbitbelong to the owner and they can't be shared elsewhere withoutpermission from that person....kinda like copyright laws. 

So .. since the photos aren't hers - she needs permission to share pictures...


----------



## 

Ya Peg Iasked her In PM andshe told me thewhy's thanks anyways


----------



## edwinf8936

*Lissa wrote: *


> Thebest way to do Nutrical: Syringe it! My vet showedme that and it's so easy and clean.


You have little rabbits, try doing it with a big one that does not want it!!



Ed


----------



## dajeti2

Well. I went and did it again. We wentto Petco and spent $100. We have a few new family members too. Otis hasa nice new feeder and water bottle. We have lots of papaya to sprinkleon the bunns food. 

We went to the aquatics section. Ugh big mistake lmbo. We got anew filter for the fish tank, some more tubing, and some accessoriesfor the tank.

We also are now home to not one but two Fantail Goldfish, aDojo Loach OMG!!is he cool looking, and a Pleco. We just gotthe tank cleaned and set up and the fish in it.

So our total is now:

1 African Dwarf Frog-Creeper
1 Albino Cory-Baby
4 Red Comet Goldfish-Tu(tuTone), Rocky, Lacy &amp; Tang
1 Pleco-Coco
1 Dojo Loach-no name yet
2Fantail Goldfish-no names yet

Ugh, I must learn how to say no. I have no will power and feel so sorry for them in those littletanks. 

Between Petco and Walmart, Otis has a new nice red feeder, Hopiand Otis have new water bottles, Apollo and Otis both got new blankets,I also got 4 cans of canned pumpkin, 1/2lb. of dried pineapple, driedpapaya, vanilla for their water, plenty of greens and evenbananas. Oh and some banana chips.

Dale said next week I'm not allowed to go shopping.:shock:He said I'm spending too much money every weekend andhe said his wallet needs a break.:growl:

Every bunny is doing great. They were all angels, they all tooktheir pumpkin like champs. I'm so proud of them. Well except Apollo butI'm hoping and praying he will surprise me and at least nibblesome.

Tina


----------



## irishmist

You forgot ... "The partidge in a pear tree"

Susan


----------



## dajeti2

*irishmist wrote: *


> You forgot ... "The partidge in a pear tree"
> 
> Susan


:laugh:

I may also be getting some Moscuvy ducks in about a month. I'mnot sure but it's a possibility. This place really is becoming a zoo. Ithink I'm going to start charging admission. 

Dale and I are really looking into getting a dog. We are takingit slow. I miss having a big house dog. We are actually looking intogetting a Bloodhound. Dale and I want to do Search &amp; Rescue inour area. It's still in the early research stages.

Tina


----------



## irishmist

you need to read your pm's you silly girl

Susan


----------



## dajeti2

I noticed that when I was organizingphotobucket some of the links broke so I am going to add thepictures as attachments. It'll be long but I want Apollo's picturesback.

Hope y'all don't mind.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Apollo ordering the chicks to attack the TRUCK.


----------



## dajeti2

Chinning the couch.


----------



## dajeti2

I caught him in the act of peeing in front of Dale's couch.


----------



## Lissa

I like this one. You can totally see the love.:inlove:


----------



## dajeti2

My big boy.


----------



## dajeti2

At the park.


----------



## dajeti2

My sweet boys.


----------



## dajeti2

Taking a break from playing for a snuggle.


----------



## dajeti2

Cuddling with Daddy. Really shows his size too.


----------



## dajeti2

With his boy.


----------



## dajeti2

My big boys.


----------



## dajeti2

Close up of my big guys.


----------



## dajeti2

A good pic that's shows his true size.


----------



## dajeti2

Holding my baby.


----------



## dajeti2

A heart to heart talk.


----------



## dajeti2

A definite armful.


----------



## dajeti2

Rocking my baby.


----------



## dajeti2

Almost as big as me.


----------



## dajeti2

So trusting.


----------



## Lissa

Wow! I love ALL these pictures. Such a happy bunny.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Aw Tina I am glad you posted pics again. Youwill see how it will help you alot. I thought that I would not be ableto see pics of mom for awhile but I was able to and it really helped mealot.

Take care of yourself and make sure Jeremy is doing ok.

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## slavetoabunny

I absolutely adore this picture. You can see so much love.


----------



## LuvaBun

Tina, I am so glad you re-posted these - 2 ofmay favourites are amongst them, and I wanted to add them to hismemorial page. Such an amazing boy!!

Jan


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

Apollo was so trustworthy...i dont think i coulddo that with any of my buns. He was certaintly one in amillion. Ive had to start an apollo picture folder so i willalways have his pictures to look at.


----------



## dajeti2

We've all been so sad that I thought I would share a bit of good news.

Santa gave Jeremy a keyboard two years ago for Christmas.Jeremy is a natural. He can hear a song and usually within a fewminutes be able to play part or the whole song.

Today Jeremy's music teacher wanted to test him. If he passeshe will be in the Gifted and Talented Program also known as heExceptional Young Musicans Program.He passed with flyingcolors, he didn't miss any out of 40. He has two more tests onTuesday.

Jeremy can play keyboard and transfer that to piano. He wants to one day learn how to play guitar and violin. 

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

YEAH Jeremy!!! Congrats!


----------



## Zee

I'm please to hear that he passed Tina.

:note::note::note::note::note::note:


----------



## LuvaBun

What great news. Well done Jeremy. Tina, youmust be so proud, and I bet Apollo has had a few binkies to celebrate.Let us know how things go on Tuesday!

Jan


----------



## doodle

Wow, that's awesome! Way to go Jeremy!
:groupparty:


----------



## sfritzp

That's GREAT!!!
I play guitar - I'll come down and give him lessons!
But - sounds like it wouldn't be long - and he'll be playing better then ME!!


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

Thats great, way to go jeremy!! I used to playviolin in middle school. I complained all the time because of my neckcramping lol. 

My boyfriend plays guitar, he said its not that hard to learn at all,you just have to indure the pain of the strings digging in your fingersfor the first couple of months


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh wow Jer keep up the great work. I would loveto hear your beautiful keyboarding someday. I bet Apollo is so proud ofyou right now because you are not giving up. Wow guitar and violin thatwould be awesome. I used to play the trumpet and I was very goodbecause of my dissability I was able to do better than the ones thathave played all of their life. I was born deaf and wearing a hearingaid helps me hear very well. If you all would meet me you would notrealized that I am deaf wearing a hearing aid. I speak so well and hearso well that everyone forgets that I can not hear everything. lol. Imiss playing my trumpet and I still have the trumpet that mygrandmother gave me when she was little. So the trumpet that my gramsgave me is very old probably somewhere over 45 to 50 years old.


----------



## 

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Oh wow Jer keep up the great work. I would love to hear yourbeautiful keyboarding someday. I bet Apollo is so proud of you rightnow because you are not giving up. Wow guitar and violin that would beawesome. I used to play the trumpet and I was very good because of mydissability I was able to do better than the ones that have played allof their life. I was born deaf and wearing a hearing aid helps me hearvery well. If you all would meet me you would not realized that I amdeaf wearing a hearing aid. I speak so well and hear so well thateveryone forgets that I can not hear everything. lol. I miss playing mytrumpet and I still have the trumpet that my grandmother gave me whenshe was little. So the trumpet that my grams gave me is very oldprobably somewhere over 45 to 50 years old.


*

Another successful hijacking brought to you by spm*


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*6unnylov3r wrote:*


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote:*





> Oh wow Jer keep up the great work. I would love tohear your beautiful keyboarding someday. I bet Apollo is so proud ofyou right now because you are not giving up. Wow guitar and violin thatwould be awesome. I used to play the trumpet and I was very goodbecause of my dissability I was able to do better than the ones thathave played all of their life. I was born deaf and wearing a hearingaid helps me hear very well. If you all would meet me you would notrealized that I am deaf wearing a hearing aid. I speak so well and hearso well that everyone forgets that I can not hear everything. lol. Imiss playing my trumpet and I still have the trumpet that mygrandmother gave me when she was little. So the trumpet that my gramsgave me is very old probably somewhere over 45 to 50 yearsold.





> *
> 
> Another successful hijacking brought to you byspm*





> *Huh??? what do you mean bythat.*


----------



## 

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> *6unnylov3r wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *SweetPeasMommie wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow Jer keep up the great work. I would love tohear your beautiful keyboarding someday. I bet Apollo is so proud ofyou right now because you are not giving up. Wow guitar and violin thatwould be awesome. I used to play the trumpet and I was very goodbecause of my dissability I was able to do better than the ones thathave played all of their life. I was born deaf and wearing a hearingaid helps me hear very well. If you all would meet me you would notrealized that I am deaf wearing a hearing aid. I speak so well and hearso well that everyone forgets that I can not hear everything. lol. Imiss playing my trumpet and I still have the trumpet that mygrandmother gave me when she was little. So the trumpet that my gramsgave me is very old probably somewhere over 45 to 50 yearsold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Another successful hijacking brought to you byspm*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Huh??? what do you mean bythat.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*suc·cess·ful*

(P)*PronunciationKey*(s




k-s



s



f



l)
_adj._ 

Having a favorable outcome: a successful heart transplant. 
Having obtained something desired or intended: was successful in stopping the leak of oil. 
Having achieved wealth or eminence: a successful architect.

*hi·jack* also *high·jack*

(P)*PronunciationKey*(h






j



k



)_Informal_ 
_tr.v._ *hi·jacked,* *hi·jack·ing,* *hi·jacks *



To stop and rob (a vehicle in transit). 
To steal (goods) from a vehicle in transit. 
To seize control of (a moving vehicle) by use of force, especially in order to reach an alternate destination.


To steal from as if by hijacking. 
To swindle or subject to extortion.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Ok


----------



## CorkysMom

O.K. I'll type slow and spell it out for you. 

I think what is trying to be said here is that these are other peoplesthreads and most likely they have no intrest in your personallife.......I think it would be best if you kept those in your ownthread. 




Don't hate me if I sound abrasive, I'm just naturally unpleasant.


----------



## HoneyPot

Congratulations Jeremy!! My first instrument wasa keyboard and my second was a violin. You have excellenttaste in instruments!! You sound like a Mozart in the making.I'm always amazed by the phenomenal natural talents that so many peoplehave.


----------



## Radar

Tina seems likea warm and generousperson, I'm sure she has no problem reading about other people'smusical endeavors in her thread over the course ofthosepeople congratulating Jeremy -- IWuvBunBuns, Sfritzp andSweetpeasmommie included. 

Congrats to Jeremy.  (And I can't play a thing!).


----------



## Carolyn

*6unnylov3r wrote:*


> *Another successful hijackingbrought to you by spm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Huh??? whatdo you mean by that.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *suc·cess·ful*
> 
> (P)*PronunciationKey*(s
> 
> 
> 
> k-s
> 
> 
> 
> s
> 
> 
> 
> f
> 
> 
> 
> l)
> _adj._
> 
> Having a favorable outcome: a successful heart transplant.
> Having obtained something desired or intended: was successful in stopping the leak of oil.
> Having achieved wealth or eminence: a successful architect.
> 
> *hi·jack* also *high·jack*
> 
> (P)*PronunciationKey*(h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> 
> 
> )_Informal_
> _tr.v._ *hi·jacked,* *hi·jack·ing,* *hi·jacks *
> 
> 
> 
> To stop and rob (a vehicle in transit).
> To steal (goods) from a vehicle in transit.
> To seize control of (a moving vehicle) by use of force, especially in order to reach an alternate destination.
> 
> 
> To steal from as if by hijacking.
> To swindle or subject to extortion.
Click to expand...


What the heck is your problem??????

Take your sarcasm somewhere else.  I'm notamused. SPM and Tina are quite close. Those thatdon't like what they share in here, don't bother reading the thread.

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa

Congratulations Jeremy!!! :highfive:

P.S. I love all the Apollo avatars!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Lissa and others if you want a small in memoryof Apollo moving avatar I could do one for you all. It is up to you andTina as well. Let me know cause I have a 30 day trial period. lol but Iwill buy my own programs soon.

Thank you Carolyn

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## DaisyNBuster

I think thats a great idea SPM.

Vickie


----------



## sfritzp

*I think I will use6unnybunlov3r's method of posting the dictionary discription of a FORUMto get what I'm thinking across...
fo·rum* (fôrm, f½r-) n., pl. fo·rums also fo·ra(fôr, f½r). 1.a. The public square or marketplace of an ancientRoman city that was the assembly place for judicial activity and publicbusiness. b. _*A public meeting place for open discussion.*_c. _*A medium of*__* opendiscussion or voicing of ideas*_ , such as a newspaperor a radio or television program. 2. _*A public meeting orpresentation involving a discussion **and oftenincluding audience participation*_ 

Thank you Mr Webster...


----------



## Lissa

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Lissa and others if you want a small in memory of Apollomoving avatar I could do one for you all. It is up to you and Tina aswell. Let me know cause I have a 30 day trial period. lol but I willbuy my own programs soon.


That's a very cool idea! But I just had Zee make my current avatar and I really like it.


----------



## 

For everyone's information. I had Tina's permission to post what I did in this thread.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I dont think Tina would do that.


----------



## Carolyn

Tina fried another modem last night. Don't know when she'll be able to logon again.

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Tinafried another modem last night. Don't know when she'll beable to log on again.
> 
> -Carolyn


Oh no. Well give her my love. Hope shes back on again soon. We'll miss her!

Vickie


----------



## sfritzp

Poor Tina...what a week she's having.


----------



## 

Check your PM sweetpeasmommie


----------



## naturestee

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Tinafried another modem last night. Don't know when she'll beable to log on again.
> 
> -Carolyn



Poor girl. She has the worst luck with those things! Will you let her know that we miss her?


----------



## Carolyn

*naturestee wrote: *


> Will you let her know that we miss her?




I certainly will. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom

Uggg..not another one!


----------



## Carolyn

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Uggg..not another one!




I know. Can you believe it?!

:no:

-Carolyn


----------



## 

I'll have to check my stash of old computer parts tonight and see if i can locate a few spares for her.


----------



## Carolyn

*6unnylov3r wrote:*


> I'll have to check my stash of old computer parts tonightand see if i can locate a few spares for her.




Nice thought, 6unnylov3r. 

She said she's going to try to get Dale to pick up another modem tonight.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

What a week.

Not only did another modem get fried, my internet carrierclosed shop and never said a word to anyone. Leaving me and thousandsof others with no internet access. Another company picked us all up andhas taken over our accounts,thank God. Also didn't have a workingmouse. A certain long eared some one chewed through the cord.

Otis now has a new name. Dale has named him Buddy. He's alwayscalling him his Little Buddy and it just kind of stuck. I really forgothow nerve wracking big baby bunnies can be. He puts everything in hismouth, is into everything, and too smart for his and my own good.

Gender fairy visited my house too. :growl:She took mysweet baby girl Stormy and turned her into a hormonal little man. Justwhat I need another hormonal guy around the house. Us girls are outnumbered 2:1.

I have a bunch of pictures I will try and post this week of Apollo and the other bunns. 

I want to thank you all for your support. I don't think I would still be sane if not for all of you.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Glad to see you back. 

-Carolyn


----------



## 

Glad Your Back Tina , asfor fried Modems have youinside electric checked , something inyour house is frying the modems ,Im willing to bet on it .

what a jakars carrier you had , thatsucks when that happens , hey now canyou get DSL access? , wh\ouldnt that bewonderfulll .

\ glad your back cant wait for pictures. 

:gun:Gender Fairy .


----------



## dajeti2

Carolyn, thanks Sweetie. It's nice to be back, I missed y'all.

Gypsy, I called the electric company today and they are sendingsomeone out. For some reason whenever it rains, or the wind blows welose power. Plus we get an awful lot of surges for no good reason andit all started when they put the new lines in. My neighbor is havingthe same problems.

No DSL .

That fairy is so lucky she came when I was sleeping. Wait tilyou see how big Christa and Hopi have gotten W:shock:W. I see them allthe time but I really looked at them last night and holey moley havethey gotten big.

Tina

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny

Good to see you back!

It sounds like Buddy is certainly becoming a daddy's boy.It's going to take me a while to stop thinking about him as Otisthough. I'm looking forward to seeing more pics of thathandsome fella. I'm sure you can't wait until he outgrows hisbad baby habits.


----------



## naturestee

Hi Tina!

Sounds like Buddy is settling in well. And as for Stormy,look on the bright side- if you want to get him fixed it's much easierto neuter than to spay!

Hopefully your electric and internet companies get their acttogether. I don't know what I would do without myRoadRunner. It must take forever to load all those pictures!


----------



## LuvaBun

:hug:Tina, glad to see you back - been thinking of y'all.

So Buddy is getting into mischief already? Gotta love them though 

Jan


----------



## edwinf8936

Sounds like a bad transformer

Ed


----------



## lyndsy

Tina, i'm soooooo glad to hear Jeremy is doingSO well with his music!!!!! You'll be sure and give him a hug for mewon't you?????

I'm sorry I haven't been around much, i'm finding that there just isn'tenough time in one day to do all i'd love to do.... Trying to preparefor the baby, run a business, keep a house, find food I WANT to eat,and keep up with all the Monkeys! is a LOT of work these days....

I do so hope you're feeling better,

all my love,

:inlove:


----------



## dajeti2

Patti, Hi. I'm having a hard timegetting used to calling him Buddy. He is definitely a handful lol. He'sgrowing like a weed. He looks like an awkard teenager. He's all ears,back feet and tail.

Naturestee, I was thinking the same thing about Stormy. It isOffical I have a replica of Tucker. Since Stormy has come into his newfound man hood-talk about attitude and being full of himself lol.

Jan, I missed you Sweetie. Buddy is definitely a little rascal.Of course Daddy won't tell him to stop it, he lets me look like theevil mom. 

Ed, I think so too. They are sending someone out next Tuesday.

Lyndsy, Hi Sweetie. I understand completely. You make sure youtake care of yourself and the little Angel ok. All of here at the Acreslove the Jungle. Jeremy said to tell Lyndsy mom he loves you very veryvery much. Thank you for having mom give me a hug it was nice.

***********************************************

I hope it isn't too upsetting to everyone but I have like 100pictures I have yet to go through and post. Some may be pics I'veposted already others you may not have seen. I am going to be addingthem all here along with pics of everybunn.

Apollo













Apollo when he was so small.





Buddy
I can't get over how long his tail is.





It's as big as his back foot.




Not sure about the camera.





Stealth bunny.




Pics of him checking everything out.




















He looks like a basset hound puppy. I get this look often lmbo.








This is what he does every morning.









A pic of him eating.




Look at those gorgeous ears.









He has some real airplane ears. They are so warm and soft.





I have to resize Christa's, Hopi's and Stormy's pics still.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Buddy looks great!!! Those pics of Apollo are great...he looks so regal!


----------



## sfritzp

Buddy is just a doll! Those ears are humungous!Thanks you for posting them - and as always - that handsome Apollo -who is smiling now - as you were told!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Those ears are to die for!! I find ithard to believe they don't get "worn out" where they drag on thefloor. I love Buddy's pics. I am definately goingto make an effort to meet an English Lop in person soon. Helooks like such a sweetie.


----------



## Carolyn

Apollo looks gorgeous as ever in those pictures.:tears2: I'm so glad you had taken such great shots of him, Tina. Hecertainly was a poser. :muscleman: 

Buddy peaking through the handle of the board that's blocking his way down the hall: :happyrabbit:

What a Babe! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

Awww look at those ears!!Buddy is one cute bun!!

I love apollo pictures, he was such a handsom little boy.


----------



## Lissa

I'm in love. :inlove:


----------



## lyndsy

Tina, the wollo pics are cute as ever....

and Buddy looks like a puppy!!!!!!

:monkey:'s!


----------



## dajeti2

Thank every one. I thought it was just me but Buddy really looks like a puppy to me.:wink:

I have more good news concerning Jeremy. Today is his test inmusic. Hopefully he does well. He has been chosen for a solo in theChristmas musical. He'll be playing Jolly Old St. Nicholas with hisrecorder.

He has also been chosen to do a radio broadcast. He will be onthe Air on May 17th. He is so excited and I am so proud of him. 

Lyndsy, he wants to know what song you want him to play for you?

Tina


----------



## 3Bears

Oh thanks SOOO much forposting new pics of Buddy Tina. "Buddy" as a name is going totake awhile for me to get used to... it's cute... but somehow I reallygot used tocallinghim"OOOOOhhhhEEEEEEEE". Gosh he looks like he'sgrown already since he left... which I'm not surprised. I canjust imagine that he is getting into absolutely everything... he hasthose fresh baby eyes... everything must look soo new and interestingto him.

But isn't he just a doll? Whenever Ipetted him he went straight into "ham-mode" and sat perfectly to takein all that attention. I really miss the little man... but Icouldn't be happier that Dale just loves him!!

Please give him a big squeeeeeze and kiss for me!!

Sandra


----------



## lyndsy

Tina!

That news is AWESOME!!!!!! Although it really doesn't suprise me.....

Christmas is my favourite time of the year, so tell him ANY christmassong will do! You know what would be neat, if the busy little bee canfind some time, if he would make a tape of music for the baby! I'mgoing to be playing some music for him/her when he/she can start tohear things. and what better than some wonderful music fromhis/her cousin Jeremy! BUT only if he has the time, you tellhim to let me know what he thinks about the idea.....

all my love to you all,:heart:

:monkey:'s!


----------



## samandshawn

That is one cute bunny, i just love those ears, and his colour is gorgeous too


----------



## Jenniblu

Buddy!- what a perfect name. He looks like a buddy. Oh, just look at this precious face!







He could get away with murder at my house looking so sweet andi bet he does at yours too, Tina. I'm so glad you'reback.


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh, Tina, I'm so glad you posted the Apollo photos again.

And Buddy looks amazing. He's beautiful!

Jen


----------



## doodle

Aww! I like the name Buddyfor him; it suits him.  He does look like a puppy, a lilbasset hound, hehee. 

Congrats to Jeremy! Sounds like he's quite the performer.


----------



## dajeti2

Jeremy's test has been postponed until Friday. 

Lyndsy, I read Jeremy what you wrote. He said he would love tomake you a tape for his cousin to listen to. I did the same thing whenI was pregnant with Jer.He is practicing already.

Sandra, I still call him my Otie. It's hard getting used toBuddy. I gave him hugs and kisses from you. He just puddled of courselol.

Samand shawn, thank you.

Jenni, He is so pampered. Dale has some antique encyclopedies.Well Buddy didn't think they were antiquey enough and chewed all thebottom corners off. Does Dale get mad, nope Buddy you can't do that.:faint:

If Koda or Normn did it he would have been hopping mad. I would have gotten the I need to watch them more.

Jen, thank you. He is so much fun and it's great having himhome. I have more pics Of Wollo man I just haven't had to time toresize them yet.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Well I took the measurements today. 

Buddy BD 7/21/05

weight:5.4 pounds
ear length:22''
Width:6"
back feet:6&amp;1/2"
tail: 7&amp;1/4"

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wow - Buddy is sure a BIG boy!! 22"ears - that is as long a a newborn baby. What I'd give to petthose ears. I wonder how big he's going to be full grown.


----------



## LuvaBun

Tina, all the pictures are wonderful. I just love that first one of Apollo.

Buddy is just adorable. I think it's great how Dale has fallen for him - Daddy's boy can do no wrong, huh?

Tell Jer I think he is amazing - such a talent, and to be able toperform after all the recent trauma. You have every right to be proud!

Jan


----------



## samandshawn

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> Wow - Buddy is sure a BIG boy!! 22" ears - that isas long a a newborn baby. What I'd give to pet thoseears. I wonder how big he's going to be full grown.


Gosh its hard to imagine what it would be like having ears that size, he is so beautiful, sorry handsome


----------



## lyndsy

Jer, I can't wait to play your music for the baby!!!!

:kiss:


----------



## dajeti2

Things have been a bit unsettling herelately. More problem poachers has finally got the police andGame warden taking action to put it a stop to this mess.

In light of these events I have decided to actively look for alarge dog. I am using all the resources available to me. The localpapers, internet and word of mouth. I am not looking for any one breed.Just an all around good family dog, good with small children and smallanimals. 

So far I have writen in regards to a female pair ofBloodhounds, another female Bloodhound, a Bull Mastiff, a pair of GreatDane puppies and an Irish Wolfhound mix. So hopefully one of these dogswill get to live here. If not well I'll keep looking. 

Every bunny is doing great. They are definitely keeping me onmy toes that's for sure. Koda scared me with tiny poops yesterday butsome pumkin and Nutrical fixed her right up.

Buddy has this thing about trying to chew my finger nails.:dunno:

I'm not sure what that's about lmbo.

Norman is becoming the Thump Master. I sweaar this guy thumpsjust to see me jump up and see what's wrong. Of course it's nothing. Hewaits until I sit down again to do it again. Kinda like a bunny runningjoke.

Christa has really blossomed. She looks amazing. I'll have topost pics of her. What a real little lady she is. She has taken toshowing me her back end whenever I break out the camera.

Hopi is the clown of the family. He gets himself caught in someof the funniest situations. He jumped into the garbage can the otherday and couldn't figure out how to get out again. I walk in the kitchenand all I see is a tiny bit of nose and some whiskers poking out of thetop of the garbage can. What a goof.

Tina


----------



## doodle

LOL, so Buddy has decided he's the newmanicurist, huh? Such a funny bunny, he is. I hope you end up with just the right dog for you and yourfamily. I guess your lil basset hound pup is just not quitebig enough, hehee. 

Hopi sounds like a funny bunny too. I could see him peepingout of the trash can, lol. Sounds like your bunnycrew does keep you on your toes. You must be a busy mom. I hope Koda is okay.


----------



## aurora369

I'm glad all you new buns are adjusting well.

I've always had bunnies chew on my nails, maybe it's because I havereally long nails. They also like to chew on my rings:?,especially baby bunnies.

I've also had bunnies end up in the garbage too, and in my hamper.

--Dawn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Buddy is gorgeous! I'm glad to hear your bunniesare doing well. I know you said you weren't looking for a particularbreed but when i was little we had German shepherds that were verygentle with us, although they looked scary. I'm not sure how they wouldbe with rabbits but they were fine with our cats.


----------



## dajeti2

Photobuucket is being tempermental so I will just do it this for now.

I resized some more of Apollo's pictures. I am so lucky I haveso many of him. I took some weird shots but they turned out pretty goodI think.

I also have a few of Christa, Hopi, Stormy and evenBuddy. Seems as though the kids are either right in my face, giving medirty looks or giving me the butt.:disgust:

Weather permitting I'm hoping for some outside play time and photo shot for everybunn.


----------



## dajeti2

He was watching two Cardinals fly from branch to branch.


----------



## dajeti2

I love this one.


----------



## dajeti2

I love his chubby cheeks and the colors in the background.


----------



## dajeti2

A brother's love.


----------



## dajeti2

A kiss for little brother


----------



## dajeti2

Quit taking my picture:growl:


----------



## dajeti2

She'll never find me under here


----------



## dajeti2

Oh you want to take my picture, how's this


----------



## dajeti2

Or do you like this better


----------



## dajeti2

Last chance, how's this.


----------



## dajeti2

How come your hay tastes better


----------



## dajeti2

Ha ha, you got a picture of my butt


----------



## dajeti2

Do you mind. Can't you see I'm trying to snack here


----------



## doodle

Those are all _wonderful_ pictures.  I sooo LOVE the "brother's love" one. :heart:

Buddy looks so BIG in that last picture!


----------



## dajeti2

I have been telling everyone that Otisis just scary smart and now I have the proof. I don't know how he didbut he got his grass mat up and wedged it the corner of hiscage.:shock::shock:












Tina


----------



## 

Now Tina we all know Otisbuddy has hidden talents , he is justshowing you a little of what he can really do lol .


----------



## CorkysMom

Maybe he's telling you he wants wall art in his cage?


----------



## HoneyPot

LOL, that's awesome. Good forOtis. Gives him more floor space and he still has reach tochew. Smart little guy!



________________
Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## FreddysMom

oh my gosh!! I think this is the angriest bunny i have ever seen!!

What are you doin to the poor baby Tina?? ...you can comevisit Freddy and Vicky any time that Tina is bein mean to you!!


----------



## Carolyn

I LOVE this picture of Apollo! 

:tears2:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Tina, Jer looks nekky in that picture!



Laura


----------



## Jenniblu

Ha! Looks like Otis/Buddy is a bit of an artist there.


----------



## dajeti2

Gypsy, he is definitely letting me know.

PGG, that's all I need lol. I'm havinga hard enough time trying to get Dale to redo my walls.

Nadia, he is one smart cookie that's for sure.

Freddysmom, I was taking his picture lmbo. I guess he didn't like me taking pictures during his play time.:?

Carolyn, I love that picture too. I'm glad you like it.

Laura, :shock2:I didn't even realize it until you said that. :laugh:

He had shorts on it's just Apollo covered them lmbo.

Jenni, He takes it down when he's done chewing it and puts it back up whenever he wants a chew.:shock:

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny

Better keep an eye on Otis-Buddy; a smart littlebun like that needs to be watched! Who knows what he'llfigure out next. He is such a precious boy. I'm sohappy he joined your family.


----------



## dajeti2

I just wanted to share a bit of good news. 

I just got the paperwork Friday that says that Jeremy has beenchosen to take another class. The classes are for the "gifted andtalented" kids. Sadly there is no music class offered.

But Jeremy has 8 classes to pick from. They ask that he pick 4in order of prefernce in case the class he wants is full. Jeremypicked:shock:forensics. They would be working with a teacherand forensics scientist to lift fingerprints, work with dna and thingsof that nature while trying to solve thier own Whodunit crime.

2nd choice is Building Bridges. They would learn what goes intobuilding a bridge. Exploring bridge builing techniques from the past topresent.

3rd choice is Searching for intelligence. They would beexploring what is intelligence and how do you measure something youcan't see or touch.

4th choice is exploraing energy. They would be trying all the ways there are to produce energy.

Jeremy's solo for the Christmas musical at school was axed.Instead he will be leading and directing the musicalcomponets of the show.:shock::shock:

He still hasn't been able to finish his music test as the teacher keeps forgetting the test cd.:X:X

I can't believe how blessed Jeremy has been this year. Sorry it's so long but I am just so amazed and proud.

Tina


----------



## Lissa

*



I just got the paperworkFriday that says that Jeremy has been chosen to take another class. Theclasses are for the "gifted and talented" kids. 

Click to expand...

*:shock2:Wow! That is _very_ impressive!


----------



## Carolyn

GO JEREMY!


----------



## TinysMom

Wow...you must be so proud...

I think the forensics class sounds so fascinating..

I wonder...could I lift bunny prints to find out who breaks into the treat container?

Just kidding...I already know its probably Tiny...

Anyway - congrats again! WAY TO GO JEREMY!!!!!!

Peg


----------



## irishmist

Congratulations Jeremy!!!!!!!

You should be very proud Tina!

I agree about the forensics.. if I ever had the chance to go back to school that is what I would take.

Susan


----------



## Snuggys Mom

That's great, Tina! Give Jeremy a hug for me. He's a great kid, but I don't have to tell you that!

Laura


----------



## ruka

Forensics is a very interesting class to take. Itouched upon it in my human physiology class in high school. It's a lotof fun! I would study forensic science if it wasn't for me being allicky about blood and body parts. :vomit:


----------



## HoneyPot

Ooh, good job Jeremy! Those classessound awesome. I would want to take more than one of them atonce - I wouldn't be able to choose. 

___________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Jeremy, that is way cool - well done to you!I think all the classes sound interesting. Tina, you have onegreat boy there!

Buddy/Otis is a dream. Hmmm, perhaps he can help Jer in his investigations 

Jan


----------



## dajeti2

I read Jer all of your replies.

Lissa, Jer says thank you. It's lots of hard work.

Carolyn, you made his day with the fireworks. He said to tell you he loves you.

Peg Jeremy was rolling on the floor laughing literally when Iread him what you wrote. Especially this:I wonder...could I lift bunnyprints to find out who breaks into the treat container? He said thankyou.

Susan,Jer wants me to thank you. He said toobad we can't all take the class wiith him.

Laura, I hugged him as soon as he got home. He asked me what Iwas huggin him for, so Iread him your reply. Awww mom tellher she is so sweet.

Ruka, he was grossed out by the puking smiley hmm maybe he needs to rethink this lmbo.

Nadia, he said he wants to take all four but they won't lethim. Plus I couldn't afford that mant lmbo they are $110 aclass.:shock:

Jan, Jeremy wants me to tell you thank you very much. He saidyou are an awesome lady. Then he read the part about Otis helping andhe was rolling on the floor laughing again.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Today turned out to be a nice dayoutside, so I was going to take everyone outside for a romp in theleaves and some pics. Well after Otis's turn the camera batterieswentdead. I forgot to charge the batteries.:embarrassed:Itook them all out any way but Otis was the only one to get his picturetaken.

He was such a sweetie. He was unsure at first and wouldn'tleave the comfort of my lap. He got braver and started exploring butwould always return to my lap. At one point I was petting him and hestarted falling over and going to sleep.

I will try and get pics of the rest of the kids outside tomorrow.







What a cute butt





Here he is nodding off





Mr. Sleepy






Munching a leaf, mmmm tasty





Checking back with mom






Mom, did you hear that






This one looks like he's standing in front of a funhousemirror. Thisone I justcan't stoplaughing.






Tina


----------



## naturestee

Way to go, Jeremy! The forensics classsounds like a lot of fun. You should ask them about forensicentymology to gross out the girls. It useds flies and maggotsto figure out how long somebody's been dead and if it was moved fromplace to place.

:vomit:
But cool!


----------



## CorkysMom

AWESOME NEWS!!!! Way to go Jeremy!!! What a smart kid you are.......No wonder your mom is beaming.......thats great!!!!!!!

Love the Otis pics...he's lookin great!


----------



## ariel

*TinysMom wrote*


> I wonder...could I lift bunny prints to find out who breaks into the treat container?




:laugh:


 Tina, you should be so very proud of Jermey!!

Well done Jeremy!!!!:dancing:


----------



## irishmist

The pics are great Tina, but then again they always are!

I love this one:


----------



## Jenniblu

I have to agree, IrishMist - I like that one the best. Otis makes the leaf look so yummy.

And congrats Jeremy. I love studying forensics.


----------



## Lissa

Look at that sweetheart! What a darling!!


----------



## dajeti2

It's been a long exhausting here at theAcres. We are in the process of rearranging the living room and pullingthe carpet up. 

We had to rebury Apollo. Someone complained about where weburied him so we moved him and brought him here. He is buried behindthe house now. It was so difficult. I spent the day and night intears.

While clearing off the shelves I found a roll of film. I tookit to Walmart and got it developed. To my shock and surprise it was awhole roll of Apollo pics. They were taken when he was 6 months old.:shock::shockon't know how I never got it developed beforenow. I'm going through them all and will be posting some of themlater.

:disgust:Otis Otis Otis

What a trouble bubble he has been this weekend.He went on achewing rampage. He not only chewed but ate err I mean inhaled thefollowing: the corner of a Dorito bag, a sheet, my shoelaces, thecarpet, and a BURRITO. 

I have been worried sick about a blockage. Jenniblu was on thephone with me as I was getting ready to give him some Nutrical. I'mthinking to myself this is going to be fun talking on the phone andtrying to get Nutrical into a bunny that doesn't want anypart of it. 

I put a little bit on my finger and put it under his nose. Iwas trying to gauge just how hard a battle I was going to have on myhands. He gobbled it down and was licking it off myfinger.:shock::shock:I give him the rest of it and he's licking myfingers clean.

I put him in his cage with tons of hay and he's begging formore.:shock2:The little weirdo loves it lmbo. It's great he likes itbut W:shock:W my other furkids will lick their butts, the walls, thefloor and the furniture for hours trying to get the taste out of thiermouths.

I also took Otis for his first ride in the stroller to see howhe'd do. He did awesome. On the way room som gun shots in the distancescared him and he jumped from the stroller into my arms.He may neverhave met Apollo but I tell you they sure act alot alike. I wrapped Otiein his blankie and carried him for awhile. 

He was a huge hit at the store and stopped traffic on the wayhome. I also got a few of those,"Oh honey look, there goes that crazyrabbit woman. You know the one that pushes that poor bunny in astroller."

Tina


----------



## Lissa

> While clearing off theshelves I found a roll of film. I took it to Walmart and got itdeveloped. To my shock and surprise it was a whole roll of Apollo pics.They were taken when he was 6 months old. :shock::shockon'tknow how I never got it developed before now. I'm going through themall and will be posting some of them later.



What a great surprise! 



> What a trouble bubble he has been thisweekend.He went on a chewing rampage. He not only chewed but ate err Imean inhaled the following: the corner of a Dorito bag, a sheet, myshoelaces, the carpet, and a BURRITO.


OMG!! A burrito? :laugh:



> I put a little bit on my finger and put it underhis nose. I was trying to gauge just how hard a battle I was going tohave on my hands. He gobbled it down and was licking it off myfinger.:shock::shock:I give him the rest of it and he's licking myfingers clean.


Wow! I have a heck of a time giving Nutrical to mybunnies. I always need to syringe it to them which I find themost easiest.




> He was a huge hit at the store and stoppedtraffic on the way home. I also got a few of those,"Oh honey look,there goes that crazy rabbit woman. You know the one that pushes thatpoor bunny in a stroller."


It's almost like being a "crazy rabbit woman" is a bad thing, isn't it? lol


----------



## dajeti2

When I make burritos I go all out lolbeef,refied beans,chili salsa, onions, lettuce the works. I went to gopotty and he jumped up on the couch and took it and was munchingaway.:disgust:

Around here I am considered a bit of a freak. My rabbits livein my house, run around in my house, have all the best feed hay andtoys. Plus they all have thier own blankets and yes I have a strollerfor them. Needless to say most people here think I have lost mymarbles.

Tina


----------



## Lissa

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Needless to say most people here think Ihave lost my marbles.


There is a reason I have this hanging in my livingroom. lol


----------



## dajeti2

Here are some of the pics off that roll of film. My God he looks so tiny in them. He was just a little guy.


----------



## dajeti2

Such a good boy.


----------



## dajeti2

Look how little Apollo and Jeremy were.


----------



## dajeti2

:tears2:wow were they both small.


----------



## dajeti2

It's hard to believe he was once so small.


----------



## dajeti2

One more.


----------



## cirrustwi

Look at that tiny Apollo, he was about the samesize as Anissa is. I'm so sorry you had to rebury him, thathad to have been very hard.

And really, a burrito?!?!?! Well, apparently Otis isn't getting enough to eat. LMBO

Dillon loves Nutrical too. He wasn't eating so much the lastcouple of days, so I gave him some last night. He gobbled itup and bit my finger, he wanted it so badly. 

Jen


----------



## doodle

Aw, what sweet pics of Jeremy and Apollo when they were smaller.:hearts: 

I can't believe Otis ate a burrito! What a lil rascal. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## slavetoabunny

I just love Apollo's baby pictures. They grow up so fast. I'm glad you found them and shared then with us.

And just what are we going to do with that little rascal Otis!


----------



## lyndsy

He truely was an angel!

Hows Jer doin'? It's been a while! Give him a hug from us at the jungle!!!



:inlove:


----------



## ariel

He was beautiful from the beginning that Apollo was!


----------



## Carolyn

Apollo answered some of your prayers in a way. You wanted baby pictures of him so badly, and voila! 

He's still watching out for you, Tina. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

aww i love the baby pictures of Apollo. 

Otis sounds like lucy eating everything, though a burrito is beyond belief lol.


----------



## 

&lt; snickering &gt; Even at 6months old he had hte Possum face going on , howcuteis that!!!!







Love and Miss you Apollo Wallo!


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Tina, how lovely to find some Baby Apollo pics. And look at how cute and small the two brothers were back then .

As for Otis, he probably heard you mention somethin about a 'Bunny Burrito' and got a bit confused 

Jan


----------



## Jenniblu

LMBO @ Luvabun's "bunny burrito"comment. How true I bet. Tina apollo was such acute little baby and a handsome adult buck as well.

PS - Tina failed to tell you all that while she was on thephone, that Jeremy was playing some of the most beautiful music on hiskeyboard. That boy has got a great talent. 

:sunshine:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Asfor Otis, he probably heard you mention somethin about a 'BunnyBurrito' and got a bit confused
> 
> Jan


:rofl:


----------



## FreddysMom

This is a GREAT photo... they both have the same exact expression!


----------



## dajeti2

Well today was another first. We tookOtis to town with us. He did awesome. He did great at the laundromat.He did awesome going to McDonalds. We ran into some friends at and theyasked where Apollo was. I just doesn't get any easier.:tears2:

The big test came when we took Otis to Petco. He wasincredible. He sat in his stroller like a little king. He would sniffeveryone we passed and of course he adored all the compliments, petsand ear rubs.

We even let him down to see what he'd do. He was walking aroundlike he owned the place. Nothing phased him. They were having dog andcat adoption day and he could have cared less about all the barking andmeowing going on.

Of course there was one jerk that thought it would be cool tolet his dog run up to Otis.I scooped Otis up and justglared at the guy. He looks at me and says this is no place for arabbit to be running around. Ok I lost it. I read him the riot act. Hetries to put my baby in harms way and then it's my fault for notkeeping him at home. My rabbit is 10 times smarter than his dog and youdon't see my rabbit peeing on every corner either.

I did give Otis his choice of toys and treats to pick from. Icouldn't believe it when I saw we have every toy there athome.:shock:Otis opted fora treat and banana granola bar. Hehad a tiny piece and went nuts over it. I bought one for all the furkids. Otis had his first green beans today and boy are they a hittoo.

Last night Jer and Itried a new cookie kit. I mustsay it was fun and the cookies are aweome. Jeremy is so proud of howthey turned out.





I have yet to finish painting it but here is the new chickencoop so far.The flag wraps around the side too. Istill haveto put the stars on.









Here are Otis in his stroller.

























Exploring all this cool new place.




You can see the knee and hand of two people who got on the floor to pet him.




Am I related to dust bunnies?




I need to look good for my public.




Did I hear someone say I'm cute. I'll be right there.




I was carrying him when out of nowhere he turned and started giving mekisses. Jer just happened to be taking a picture and caught it.





I hope you enjoy. 

Tina


----------



## Meganc731

Those cookies are adorable!! Great job paintingthe chicken coop, I can't believe how perfect it looks. Is Otis anEnglish Lop? He's adorable. 

Megan


----------



## FreddysMom

looks like you guys had a ton of fun at thestore! Otis looks like such a king in his stroller....and what a jerkthat guy was! ....hrmph you shoulda had someone with a really big meandog go up to his and scare it and then .. hey well this is no place foryour wimpy dog ..see how he feels!

Those cookies look delicious btw!!

and the chicken coop looks GREAT excellent paint job!


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

Very nice cookies you guys made! 

Otis is such a cutie pie, looks like he had a great time at the storeand seeing all the people and new things. That guy is justjealous he doesnt have a cute little bunny like otis.


----------



## dajeti2

Megan, thank you. Yes Otis is an English Lop. He is three months old. 

Freddysmom, I know right. I was all kinds of mad. Even Jeremywas mad. but we know that there are some real jerks out there and weweren't about to let this one spoil our fun.

Brit, thanks. Yea Otis had so much fun. After the past month,it felt good to get out of the house and bring Otis along.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh Tina the coop is wonderful. Keep up the greatwork. Otis sure looks cute in that stroller too. He is a handsome boytoo. Give him bunny kissies for me.

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## slavetoabunny

What an absolute little doll Otis is turninginto. He's bound to become a very popular rabbit aroundtown. I love the picture of him in his stroller.I'm sure people think "what a funny looking doggie".


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh my goodness, Tina. I swear Otis has the samefacialexpressions as Apollo had :shock:. It's uncanny! Andhow easily he has adapted to the stroller and 'PublicMeetings'! I think you guys are going to have some greattimes together . Oh, and those cookies look scrummy - Jeris a man of many talents!!!

Jan


----------



## lyndsy

What a GORGEOUS boy in all senses of the word!

I would love if you could teach my boys to 'be nice'..... LMBO!!!!



:bunnydance:


----------



## Bassetluv

Tina, how awesome that you found the roll offilm with Apollo's baby pics on it...when I read that I it just sentchills through me. That big boy is letting you know he loves you...

And I loved reading about Otis! He certainly is a beautiful bunny(well, I do have an affinity for English lops ). He and Raph wouldprobably get along great...they sound very much alike. I took Raph toPetSmart with me recently - he needed a larger harness - and he was sononchalant about the entire thing. I did wind up putting him in a cartas I was nervous carrying him around after 3 Great Dane-sized houndsstrolled past us with a rather disturbing look of hunger plasteredacross their faces. Raph settled into the cart easily, and seemed toreally enjoy being chauffeured around the store. The reactions we gotwere quite funny...I don't think anyone there had ever seen an e-lopbefore. People couldn't believe that ears could get that long...and oneguy was totally stunned that rabbits grew that big...and Raph reallyisn't all that big! I'm sure he's still less than 10 lbs (even with hisvoracious appetite). I'm wondering if the ravenous appetites is anEnglish lop trait, as the way you've described Otis, it sounds like hecould give Raph a run for his bunny pellets! One day a few months ago Iwas in my kitchen preparing dinner when I heard the rustling of thegarbage bag. I turned around, expecting the culprit to be my dog, andready to shout yet again at her for sneaking around the garbage bag. Sowas I surprised to see it wasn't Kaya at all..all I could see wasRaph's big bunny butt sticking out of the bag....and the other end ofhim buried inside, munching on an old piece of cabbage. He had beenoutdoors running loose in the yard, but decided to invite himself in toforage for his own pre-dinner snack (guess the grass is greener indoorssometimes ). He will eat just about anything!

Anyway (sorry, I got sidetracked talking about my own bunny-son...lol),I love the pics of Otis! Love his color...he really is such a beauty!And he sounds like quite the character too...!!

***making notes for bunny-napping plans so Raph can have an English buddy to play with***

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn

:great: The new pictures are awesome, Tina, as is the coop! I love it. 

I'm with Jan about Otis looking like Apollo in the one picture in the stroller. What a Love!

:inlove:

By the way, how's Stormy doing?? My LittleManthatis like having a tornado rip through the house when he'sout and about. Believe me, I canrelate!



Kisses to all the beautiful babies.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I haven't been on as this has been a difficult week for me. I took Vash's passing very hard.

I got stung some some freakishly huge wasp or hornet.In the past I have been terribly allergic and a sting guaranteed me atrip to the ER. As luck would have it no trouble breathing. But I stillended up going to the doctor over it. Apparently I am experiencing sometype of ultra sensitivity to it. Air moving across it and me foot turnsred and itches like mad. I was given some meds to help with it and:bunnydance:they are working.

I also took the it as an opportunity to talk with the doctorabout getting some help. I am not dealing with losing Apollo well. So Ihave started a med to help make it easier for me to cope. It is workingbut not that great yet. It will take time for the medication to getinto my system.

The doctor also suggested a pet loss support group. Not sure Iwant to do that when I have all I need here with you folks.
*******************

Carolyn, Stormy is well his name suits him lol. He is like abullet speeding through the house. I will never laugh at the net again.I don't even try and catch him, I just wait for him to tire himself outand then grab him.

****

Bassetluv, No I love hearing about Raph. Please share more. Ithink it's so funny how alike Raph and Otis are. I was showing DaleRaph's pics last night. He said he loves Raph's color as do I. Otis isa weird little eater. He gets one pellet, then sits up and chew chewchew and then get another one. But he eats all day and night longlol.

I'm glad Raph had such a great time at the pet store. Otis isgoing back a week from Saturday for pictures with Santa. We aredressing him up and I can't wait.

****

Lyndsy, I think I just really got lucky with Otis being such asweetie. But I would be more than happy to bring him along when we cometo visit one day.

****

Jan, I was amazed as well how naturally he took to the strollerand going out on the town. He is so like Apollo in some ways.He issomething else.

****

Slavetoabunny, I get OH MY I thought was a dog so many times.The looks from people when they realize it's a bunny are priceless.

****

Angel, kisses have been given. Thank you. That cooptook forever to paint lol. It was the first thing I have ever paintedand I wanted it to be just right.

Tina


----------



## shadow10978

I absolutly love all the pics of Otis, So how isNadia's Boyfriend doing?? LOL, and you may have mentioned before hunbut what happened to his eye??


----------



## dajeti2

Otie is doing fine. He is such a dearbaby. He can't wait to meet Nadia. He saw her picture and I had toclean bunny drool off the monitor.

When Otis was still in the next box his momma accidentallystepped on him and her nails partially ruptured his eye. his eyedhealed but is half the size of his other eye and he's completely blindin it. 

The bad thing is he heeps getting hay and stuff in it and isprone to infections in it. We are going to be getting surgery done toremove the eye for him. I hate to think of my baby having surgery butit's for the best.

It doesn't bother him but I hate that he is always gettinginfections or it's irritated. The surgery is going to cost in the areaof $500 so I am have already started saving for it.

Tina


----------



## shadow10978

Awww poor baby, I know how the having to savefor surgery is, with little bits I am gonna have to see what the vetsays on monday and then talk price... I am figuring on finding out toif they will alter her then also so she doesnt have to be put undertwice.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Poor Otis! I would hate the thought ofone of my girls having surgery. Getting them spayed wasstressful enough. Hehehe....perhaps you can get Otis an eyepatch. He can be a bunny pirate!


----------



## dajeti2

I swear I think Otie wallows in his haylike pigs do mud. Every morning he is just covered in hay. He hates hishay rack. Every night while I'm sleeping he tears it down and throws itin the back corner of his cage. Then I think that's when the wallowingbegins lmbo.

I am terrified of him having surgery but I am more scared of anabscess forming in that eye. Maybe I'm just a paranoid momma.

Tina


----------



## 

Not Paranoid at all, evenwith Meticulous care an absess in a damaged areacan and will happen ( as we spoke before , Stubby's came fromnowhere ). We are here for you the Day he needs his surgery.You wont be alone be assured of that.


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Oh Tina honey, you sure have been going thoughit recently haven't you? My heart is aching for you. It seemsif it isn't one thing its the other. I just want to let you know thatI'm always here for you and I think about you, ALOT.

I am sending prayers for little Otis too with his surgery. He really isa little beauty. I can't get over those amazing ears. I really love thepictures of him in the stroller. I agree with what Jan said, he reallydoes hold the same expression as Apollo did. What a little love, he is.

Love to you and yours,

Vickie xxxx


----------



## dajeti2

Thank you Gypsy. :hug:I know I wouldn'tbe alone with all of you behind me. Dale is always saying I am way toparanoid when it comes to the rabbits. I guess sometimes I wonder ifmaybe I am. 

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Vickie, Hi Sweetie. I think of you andyour family all the time too. I tell you if I ever had a dull monent Iwouldn't know how to act.

Hopefully soon things will settle down and get back to at least close to normal.

I am also adopting 6 chickens. Dale's dad has some littleBanties and is fed up with small eggs. :nonono:What did heexpect from pint size hens...DUH. Well there is talk of something nottoo nice happeneing to these chickens. So they are coming here. Mygirls aren't laying so hey small eggs are better than no eggs.

Tina


----------



## shadow10978

> My girls aren't laying so hey small eggs are better than no eggs. Tina



You definatly have a point there lol. As for Otis and you, youguys will never be alone you have way to many people pullingfor you


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

WEll Tina you did a great job on the coop and I bet your chicks love em. Wow 6 more chicks cool.

Tina how many buns you have now. You have stormy, Hopi, Christa, Mitzy,Otis, and who else am I missing. I have pics for all 5 incuding apolloand misty. If you have any more buns could I have pics of them andnames.

Thanks

Angel and MH:bunnydance:


----------



## ariel

Tina, I loved the pics you put up, what a doll shopping with you

I hope you are feeling better, and I really like Stormy ( I'd love to just pop through the screen for a snuggle).

How is Jeremy going?

**edit to say "WOW":great: on the chicken house**


----------



## FreddysMom

ohhh Tina I am SO SO scared of bees, hornet etc ..I've NEVER been stung yet so I totally freak out when I see them LOL 

..thank goodness it just gives you a rash and thats all....

..as far as the meds, expect a minimum if three weeks before you beforeyou notice a difference..and of course you know you always have us forwhatever support and consoling you need!

and everything will go just fine with Otis, especially since you have nothing but his best interest in mind!


----------



## dajeti2

Shadow, thank you so much. It really means alot.

Ariel, thank you. You are so sweet. Jer is doing great. Doinggood in school and is really becoming one heck of a guy. His heartknows no bounds. his school is holding a canned food drive for peopleless fornute than us. Well little maan raided my cabinets and tookeverything but a tomatoe sauce can.:shock::shock:Guess Igoing grocery shopping tomorrow.

Freddysmom, I am such a girl about bugs. I can't stand them.This thing stung me and it felt like someone hit my toe with a hammer.I'm trying to be patient and give the medicine time to work. It's notalways easy but at least I know it's helping.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Angel this is for you.I have six rabbits.Iff you need to know anything else about them please feel free to ask.

Otis










Christa is a Mini Lop.









Hopi is a New Zealand/French Lop/Mini Lop? mix. 









Stormy is aNetherland Dwarf/Polish mix









Koda is a 3 year old Holland Lop. Her name used to be Mitzy butI hated the name and so did she as she never answered to it. Now I callfor Koda and she is running full tilt to see if I have a snack for her.









Norman is Koda's hubby. His name used to be Tinsel but we felthe needed a different name as we really didn't like the name Tinsel soNorman he is. He's 3 years old too.









My Rainbow Angels:

Apollo a Flemish Giant









Misty a Netherland Dwarf/Polish mix.









Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

Dearest Tina --&gt; :hug:

Words cannot say how much you have helped me be strong through all this- never realized that you were still hurting so muchyourself. Remember, even though Apollo and Vash left such bigholes in our hearts after they left, we can and will love again.

They taught us how to love something so sweet, so beautiful, and soquiet, yet could say so much with just a look. It would bewrong not to use that wonderful gift and love again. RememberTina, you are loved by not only your family and friends, but also byyour furkids/featherkids.

PM or call me if you want to talk dear-heart.:heart:

***Psst SPM - you forgot my buddy Norman...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> ***Psst SPM - you forgot my buddy Norman...


How many buns you have. You mean this Norman thatTina just posted or did you have 3 before your silver martans.


----------



## dajeti2

Angel, Jenni meant my Norman. She loves Norman.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Ok I wanted to make sure. Thanks I am going in to update it for ya.


----------



## dajeti2

Angel, I simply can't thank you enough.I love the site and I adore my page. I go to it often. Most times I crybecause I miss Apollo so bad but it helps to see him and Misty. SeeingOtis, Christa, Hopi, Stormy, Koda and Norman all on the same page as myRainbow Angels truly seems fitting. Because while their bodies may haveleft me I know their spirit lives on. Thank you so much.



Jenni, I am just glad I was able to be there for you Sweetie.Losing Apollo shattered me to my very soul. I never imagined therecould be so much pain inside one body. But I know I am having troubleand I took steps to help myself deal with it. You and everyone elsehave been amazingly supportive. I can't thank you enough. Day or Nightyou know I am here for you.



I guess I didn't say much about haow I was feeling simplybecause I didn't want to be that one person you tend to avoid becausethey are just such a downer. This board has lost a lot recently and Idon't like bringing up pain for anyone. I hope that makes sense. It'snot that I didn't want the help or support I just didn't want to be theone depressing everybody.

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow

Tina, you could never be a downer. i think aboutApollo often, and i never even met him. i cannot imagine your grief,((((hug)))) Take as much time as you need. You are not alone ever.

Nicole

ps-please give all your babies a kiss for me. those pictures really capture their beauty. I love the first one of Otis.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Tina: Anyone who wants to callthemselves a friend are people that are there for you in good times andin bad. In my eyes your are coping amazingly well with yourloss of Apollo. I know I haven't been around you long, but Iknew from your posts just how connected you are with this preciousbunny. I truly believe that Otis was sent to you for apurpose. He is turning out to be an amazing rabbit.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

You are very welcome Tina. I know what it islike loosing a beloved pet that is so close with you. I lost my dog of10 years adn he is my heart pet always no other dogs will replace him.It is hard but doing a special thing for them really helps greivingtoo.:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

OMG Tina - seeing Apollo and Misty again broughttears to my eyes - but they were GOOD tears. I hadn'trealized just how beautiful Misty was....so so very pretty.

You're in my prayers - you've had so many losses. I wish Icould do more to help but that is the best I can do. 

Peg


----------



## dajeti2

As most of you know the Punkins Koda and Norman have been fighting stasis.

I am happy to say they are well onto the road torecovert. Norman has even started drinking and even eating pellets inhis own this morning. I am going to keep giving them both the Nutrical,Benebac and gas drops. They are willing eating one their own. Theyinhale hay, pumpkin and cereal. They are also getting kale and cilantroand parsley. I started giving them diluted cranberry juice to helpflush their kidneys yesterday morning.

They both have plenty of energy again as well. They have beenshredding paper all day, hopping around the living room and evengetting into mischief again. Yea my babies are definitely back andfeeling better.

Tina


----------



## ariel

Tina, 
That's great you have gotten your bunnies up and hopping again!

You are a good mum and they know it!
Take care and scritch those adorable little guys on the head for me.

:great:


----------



## shadow10978

Hey Tina, I have to break Otis's heart, wediscovered yesterday the Nadia is not a Nadia but a Norbert lol,although i think we are just gonna call him Nadie. So now we have tofind both boys sutiable girlfriends.


----------



## dajeti2

:jumpforjoy:They are both doing amazing.They have been eating everything in sight for the past four hours.Pellets, hay, cereal, kale, cilantro, pumpkin, pineappleandparsley.

There is a lot of poop. It's still small but actually lookslike normal poop, not black shriveled BBs. Even better is we have lotsof stringers from both of them.

Sorry I haven't been on much. Caring for Koda and Norman andstill trying to juggle everybunn's playtimes is hectic. I also startedmy temp job for the landlord. the company he works for hasshut down for the week and I am the answering service. My phone startedringing at 5:30am. I was not pleased.

All the other bunns are doing great. Hating the nutrical I'vedosed them all with but loving the extra pumpkin, pineapple and papayatabs.

I'm exhausted and going to head to bed.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Glad to hear it Tina!! Good job!


----------



## LuvaBun

Great news!! Well done to you all for getting through this.

Tina, you must take care too - make sure you get as much rest aspossible. And what kind of person phones someone at 5 am?:disgust:

Jan


----------



## dajeti2

I am very happy to announce Koda andNorman are so close to pooping normal. There poops are only a hair offnormal sized. They are also passing alot of the clingers too which Ithink is great.

Sadly Norman ate a bit too much cilantro and had runny poops.Poor Punkin had to have a butt bath. He did awesome. I had two inchesof water in the kitchen sink and had the water running. Norman keptputting his head under the tap like he was taking a shower.Heloved it.

He laid right on the heat register to dry off. He's so smart. He is back to pooping normal YEA!!

I am not treating them anymore. I am giving them Nutrical inthe morning and some at night just to help boost them up. No moresyringing them. Yea now my arms and legs can start to heal.

I am on cloud 9. So with all my heart, Jeremy, Koda, Norman andI thank you all for the thoughts, prayers and good vibes. You allworked a much needed miracle for us and there is no way I can everthank you all enough.

Tina


----------



## CrazyMike

This is such wonderful news !!!:bunnydance::colors::elephant:


----------



## slavetoabunny

YAY for poops!


----------



## JimD

:bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> YAYfor poops!


:laugh:


----------



## AmberNBuns

:elephant::colors:


----------



## dajeti2

I didn't want to take or post any picsuntil I knew that Koda and Norman were going to be ok. The look a bitrough still but constant brushing and baby wipes are reallyhelping.

I just have to post this one of them in all their poopy glory.





Look how good we are pooping now.





All that pooping wore Koda out.





Norman cleaning himself up.





Koda woke up to clean up too.





I even got my first bunny kisses from Norman last night. Jeremygot the first ever Koda kisses a few minutes ago. Koda has become areal momma's girl. She won't leave my side. Normna runs up and nudgesme to let me know he is going to chin me. 

Tina


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Tina, they are adorable. How far isVirginia from the Toronto area? I may have to come &amp;Bunny Nap them. LOL

I'm so glad they are feeling better.

Soooska

PS Isent you apm the other day, Iwondering if you got it as I have pm'd a couple of other members andthey never received them.

S


----------



## dajeti2

Sooska, I did get your pm and it meansthe world to me. Thank you so much. Sadly I haven't had much time to domore than post updates until now. 

Thank you. Yea they look pretty rough but they look 100% better than they did. They were sad looking babies.

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny

After the first time I went through GI statiswith a bun, I never complained about cleaning up poops again!Good looking poops you got there.


----------



## AmberNBuns

slavetoabunny wrote:


> After the first time I went through GI statis with a bun, I never complained about cleaning up poops agains!



AMEN!


----------



## dajeti2

Our numbers are growing yet again. I amadopting a sweet little girl from Gypsy. I won't be getting her untilthe Spring though.My heart just melts everytime I see her.Jeremy has named her Shelby. She is about 2 years old. She is achinchilla Holland Lop. It's so cute, she looks like Norman.

Once she gets here she will be getting a vet check and htenspayed. I'm hoping to bond her to Koda and Norman eventually.

This is Shelby.










I'll try and post pics of the rest of the kids Monday or Tuesday.

Tina


----------



## 

I found outwonderfull news by putting alitter pan in with Shelby , Sheis totally litter trained ,Poor baby I do believe she washolding on untill I got her a box lolfirst thing she did was jumpin and get the look of sheercontent lol Poor baby , I know sometimesI am so slow . 

She is a very sweet bunny , tranceseasily , and loves to snuggle .She is going to make a very welcomedaddition to your family .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Wow Tina she is beautiful. It is nice seeing hergo to you. but a long wait though very impatient to wait that long buthey it is worth it.

Gypsy it is so nice that you rescued her too.


----------



## edwinf8936

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I didn't want to take or post any pics until I knewthat Koda and Norman were going to be ok. The look a bit rough stillbut constant brushing and baby wipes are really helping.
> 
> I just have to post this one of them in all their poopy glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how good we are pooping now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that pooping wore Koda out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman cleaning himself up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koda woke up to clean up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even got my first bunny kisses from Norman last night. Jeremygot the first ever Koda kisses a few minutes ago. Koda has become areal momma's girl. She won't leave my side. Normna runs up and nudgesme to let me know he is going to chin me.
> 
> Tina




Are those your good dishes in the first picture?:disgust:

Ed


----------



## 

Yes Ed : 

Rabbits get Fine China , they use Paper plates !


----------



## irishmist

Bet you were never so glad as to see poop all over your floor!

LMAO

Susan


----------



## ariel

*gypsy wrote: *


> Yes Ed :
> 
> Rabbits get Fine China , they use Paper plates !


:laugh:


----------



## Jenniblu

LMBO! Look how good those babieslook. Out and about and pooping mostimportantly of all. Give those sweetie pies a hug forme.


----------



## dajeti2

I just had to take pics of Koda and Norman poop and all.

I am closing this Acres and have started a new one. I hopey'all don't mind. We'll just pick up there where this one leaves off.Here is the link.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10872&amp;forum_id=1

See y'all there. Oh and some new pics are there already.

Tina


----------

